# Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12: THIS FUCKING COMPANY



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Burden Of Proof*












Spoiler: Cena/AJ
























*The Final Member Of Team Foley Is...*












Spoiler: Team Foley













_*To read the picks go here -*_ http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-11-05/who-replaces-ryback-on-team-foley-26067514



*A Million Dollars On The Line*










*Return The King*










*Triple Threat*


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Hopefully Cena gets hit with a shell shock tomorrow night.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

NeyNey said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark:


I can't say I share your optimism for this show. The build to Survivor Series has been a mess and one of the main events (the elimination tag) needs some serious work this episode since they already lost 1 out of 3 weeks worth of build. The least they can do in an attempt to connect the dots is refer back to this promo:


----------



## nemesisdivina (Dec 30, 2010)

I wonder if it's going to be Christian?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Clique said:


> I can't say I share your optimism for this show. The build to Survivor Series has been a mess and one of the main events (the elimination tag) needs some serious work this episode since they already lost 1 out of 3 weeks worth of build.


That's okay, I even kind of agree with you. 
But still I'm excited. ^^


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Clique said:


> I can't say I share your optimism for this show. The build to Survivor Series has been a mess and one of the main events (the elimination tag) needs some serious work this episode since they already lost 1 out of 3 weeks worth of build. The least they can do in an attempt to connect the dots is refer back to this promo:


Good call Clique.

I don't know if it's madness but I am a bit excited, maybe two :mark:'s less excited then NeyNey. Maybe because of the Maddox/Ryback match and the last member of Team Foley. Outside of that I expect to be lulled to sleep again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

If Raw doesn't send me to sleep this week, it'll be a massive bonus.

Hopefully, it being the go home show for one of the 'big four' PPVs, Lawler's return and the Brad Maddox Million Dollar contract match should maintain my interest tommorrow, and hopefully no more last minute major fucking around with the Survivor Series match card (if they do, then I'll probably respond by not paying to watch it).

I really couldn't give a fuck about who is/who isn't on Team Foley or Team Ziggler at this point as it's a feud with virtually no build or point to it whatsoever, the triple threat match is likely going to be won by Punk in some cowardly heel fashion or Super Cena (I really can't see anybody wanting a Ryback vs Rock Royal Rumble match), and because Cena is now in the championship match at Survivor Series, it's entirely possible that they'll throw the Cena/AJ/Vickie storyline underneath a bus and have Hornswoggle named as the big evil mastermind behind it all. Or something.

Basically, there's things I am interested in seeing but I'm not expecting a good show....


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Fairly sure the last member of team Foley is going to be Ambrose.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Survivor Series just doesn't feel like a special show anymore especially with the last minute booking we get on Raw. I think the last time I was legit excited for a Survivor Series was five years ago. They hardly put much effort to make it one of "The Big 4 Shows" like the used to. It's just a bunch of matches thrown together and this year is no different. Having said that, I still think the card does look way better now that they've made the triple threat match even with everyone predicting the typical heel in triple threat match victory from Punk. 

I wonder if WWE realizes Cena's got a little Survivor Series win record of 7-0? They may want to keep it alive if they feel that is important enough. Goodness knows they haven't treated Punk's run as WWE Champion which will reach one year at Survivor Series as something particularly special. If the plan is to do Punk vs. Rock at Royal Rumble, I don't see the point in breaking up the reign yet. Punk's just now getting a bit more focus these last few weeks as the top heel in the company, and that run shouldn't end just yet. It's still too early for Ryback imo. I'd rather they move him over to feud for the Smackdown title since they are so insistent in pushing him. A bit more seasoning and build could do him a world of good to decrease his chances of looking like a fool on the big stage.

Cena/Ziggler on PPV was a match I was sort of looking forward to watching until McMahon decided to flip the card around. The AJ/Vickie storyline is still shit but Ziggler "stealing the show" with the top star in the company on PPV would have been a good for him imo for some added spotlight. Maybe the next PPV. Captaining a Survivor Series team as good too if only we could say the same for the actual build. Again, they should refer to the promo from earlier this year to show Mr. MITB Ziggler who aspires to be a World Champion has disrespected legends himself much like the current WWE Champion, and how Foley will focus his attention on teaching this current generation about respect.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

Clique said:


> Cena/Ziggler on PPV was a match I was sort of looking forward to watching until McMahon decided to flip the card around. The AJ/Vickie storyline is still shit but Ziggler "stealing the show" with the top star in the company on PPV would have been a good for him imo for some added spotlight. Maybe the next PPV.


I was thinking maybe Ziggler could cost Cena the match at Survivor Series & face him at TLC to tie-in everything.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

That's an outcome I wouldn't mind. They need to finish up this Cena/AJ/Vickie mess too. The end to it is probably going to be extremely weak and illogical. Just as long as it ends soon. I agree with a comment Starbuck made last week about the programs coming off as filler until January.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I think they are going to drag out the AJ/Cena thing for a while now... Probably another month or two. *


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

This AJ/Vickie/Cena thing is the most redundant storyline ever. Are they building to an AJ/Vickie match or a mixed tag match or what? Either way, it's going to be a mess.

Also, if Foley doesn't pick Judy Bagwell then this'll be a waste of time.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see how the Aj/Vickie storyline could end unless there is a Ziggler v Cena match on PPV, and that means Ryback v Punk at TLC, which is stupid.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

I Curry I said:


> I don't see how the Aj/Vickie storyline could end unless there is a Ziggler v Cena match on PPV, and that means Ryback v Punk at TLC, which is stupid.


Yep. Two new feuds and two top new guys getting time sure is stupid...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I can't believe SS is already next Sunday, the space from NOC to HIAC was insane. I really hope they can put a good show on tomorrow cause the buildup so far has been pretty shit.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Fairly sure the last member of team Foley is going to be Ambrose.


Why do you think that?


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

RAW airs tonight?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:vince to make the hard sell for the PPV and reveal himself as the final member of Team Foley, now officially known as TEAM MCMAHON.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> Yep. Two new feuds and two top new guys getting time sure is stupid...


Booking Ryback against the WWE champion is stupid. Because either Ryback wins, which is far too soon, Ryback loses cleanly, which they clearly don't want to do or Ryback loses through some form of screwjob, which I don't want to see again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

I Curry I said:


> Booking Ryback against the WWE champion is stupid. Because either Ryback wins, which is far too soon, Ryback loses cleanly, which they clearly don't want to do or Ryback loses through some form of screwjob, which I don't want to see again.


At this stage in time, Ryback winning the WWE Championship would be the worst possible thing that could happen.

Let's say, hypothetically, that Ryback wins the belt at Survivor Series.

1) He would HAVE to win at TLC, otherwise he would only have a 1 month reign as champion which would badly damage his momentum.
2) He would then go on to face The Rock at the Royal Rumble. A match he would HAVE to win, else he just looks like another wannabe as he's not been in the main event scene long. Ryback beating Rock would also leave Rock without much of a reason or motivation to be at Wrestlemania 29, plus a lot of old school fans who will only be tuning in to see The Rock would absolutely hate it.

So no, Ryback will not be winning next Sunday. So how will he lose? A clean loss (pinned by Punk or Cena) is going to damage his credibilty. Can't really have him lose by screwjob again as that's just been done. So we're left with Punk pinning Cena or Cena pinning Punk in a match that doesn't really need Ryback to be a part of it.

I agree that booking Ryback in feuds against the WWE Champion at the moment is ridiculous. It doesn't establish him in any way as we know he won't be winning the belt for a while, And if he does...well, this company seriously hasn't got a fucking clue if that happens fpalm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't know if I can be bothered to watch this shit this week. I will probably be awake though so I may tune in.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

Clique said:


> That's an outcome I wouldn't mind. They need to finish up this Cena/AJ/Vickie mess too. The end to it is probably going to be extremely weak and illogical. Just as long as it ends soon. I agree with a comment Starbuck made last week about the programs coming off as filler until January.



The storyline with Cena/AJ/Vickie is probably going to last the rest of the year or at the very least until TLC. At which point, Cena will probably be entered into the Royal Rumble match to get a shot at the Rock at WrestleMania again. The ideal situation in regards to Vickie/AJ is that it is later revealed that Eve was the anonymous source providing Vickie with all this evidence against AJ and Cena. Which would provide the basis for AJ to start her feud with Eve and get her into the Divas division and the Divas title picture.


----------



## arianna (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm ready to see what will happen.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Fairly sure the last member of team Foley is going to be Ambrose.


That wouldn't even make the slightest of sense.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Either im a fool or just love pro wrestling. even after ending the last 2 Weeks so bad I keep looking forward to Raw. Maybe because I got tickets to Mania and I really wanna enjoy the product. Just hoping they dont end tomorrow with Ryback looking strong again. I cant remember a time somone with no mic skills or ring skills has been booked so strong.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

After the talk and discussion about Linda's campaign not having an impact on Raw's creative I'm interested to see if there are any niggles of more freedoms being granted on the ground when this show airs.


----------



## HEEL_Ziggler (Nov 12, 2012)

John Cena will cost Ryback his match somehow against Brad Maddox. Although probably not, because that would turn John Cena into a complete heel. Whatevs...


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Another less than 5 minute job for Bryan this week as well with no promo time. Think he was reintroduced last night under the name of Eric "E-Y" Young.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll be watching per usual. Foley and his pick will be the draw. Even with the product being weak lately, Mick is enough to peak my interest for whatever he's in.

Lets see if we'll get any decent build for the rest of the PPV. Main events are already set, but what about the forgotten undercard? Enough teams are around to make another elimination match. Oh and Cesaro will defend vs the jobber w/imaginary friend too. That's garbage though. At least he'll be fodder for Cesaro to steamroll through.

Screw the obvious random divas match that will no doubt make the card. Fingers crossed they realize it doesn't need to kill time on the PPV.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I pray it isn't someone shitty. Miz on Team Foley would be awesome.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

not really excited but i am going to watch nonetheless since i have nothing to do tomorrow


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Everything is filler until Rocky comes back. The AJ/Cena storyline is just like the Eve/Cena/Kane/Ryder storyline. Just filler shit until the big boss comes back in Jan.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Announcing Rock ahead of time is great to build the suspense and hype of him appearing but at the same time, it has sure as hell left the the WWE title picture and in essence, the whole show, feeling like major filler up until it happens. We all know they aren't even trying until the Rumble lol. Double edged sword. Filler, filler, filler. Nothing really matters until Rock shows up because that's the only time they're actually going to start trying. The overwhelming sense of inevitability that Rock is going to win the title hasn't done anything to help Punk's already floundering title reign either. Rock beating Cena and then swooping in to take the title off Punk next year really will be a horrible indictment of the current generation though. Wow lol.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The current generation shouldn't suck so much then.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Back to the shitty crowds.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping for a King heel turn tonight.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

The-Rock-Says said:


> The current generation shouldn't suck so much then.


They can't not suck thanks to the bland, shitty characters they're given.


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

The-Rock-Says said:


> Everything is filler until Rocky comes back. The AJ/Cena storyline is just like the Eve/Cena/Kane/Ryder storyline. Just filler shit until the big boss comes back in Jan.



The difference was that the Ryder/Kane storyline was to give Cena something to do between TLC and Elimination Chamber until the Rock would come back and his WrestleMania program with the Rock would start. Here, even if Rock returns, his focus won't be on Cena, rather it will be on CM Punk instead, so Cena wouldn't have anything to do with the Rock regardless. If anything, Ryback is the filler being used to keep Punk busy until Rock comes back.

You bring up the Cena/Kane/Ryder/Eve storyline from earlier this year, and it's kinda funny that in this current storyline Cena seems to be in the "Zack Ryder" role as the storyline seems to be more about the feud between AJ/Vickie and Cena is just being taken along for the ride, just like Ryder was taken along for the ride during the Cena/Kane feud.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

King to get a huge pop


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Looking out for Sheamus, CutieAJLee, and a possible return of Swagger. (Y)


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I am also of the belief that the "mystery member" of Team Foley will be a babyface turned Miz. We'll see.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> I am also of the belief that the "mystery member" of Team Foley will be a babyface turned Miz. We'll see.


Would be completely random seeing as there has been no build to it, but could always work depending how it plays out tonight.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I would love it if Lawler gets booed.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Would be completely random seeing as there has been no build to it, but could always work depending how it plays out tonight.


If it were a company other than WWE, I would agree but nothing ever makes sense in WWE, so fuck it. He should have been turned face when he came back from filming his movie with the new haircut. I can see the crowd getting behind the whole "really?" thing (they already do with him as a heel). Putting him on the same team as Kofi doesn't make a lot of sense but, meh.

He'll probably be on Team Foley & act like a good guy then at Survivor Series him them with the #SWERVE & still be like "im a bad gui still lol" 

Who else could it be? Foley himself? He can barely walk.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Walk-In said:


> If it were a company other than WWE, I would agree but nothing ever makes sense in WWE, so fuck it. He should have been turned face when he came back from filming his movie with the new haircut. I can see the crowd getting behind the whole "really?" thing (they already do with him as a heel). Putting him on the same team as Kofi doesn't make a lot of sense but, meh.
> 
> He'll probably be on Team Foley & act like a good guy then at Survivor Series him them with the #SWERVE & still be like "im a bad gui still lol"
> 
> Who else could it be? Foley himself? He can barely walk.


I agree, his heel run is running over due a bit. And I also agree that Miz has money catchphrases that could go for days. If it does randomly happen thou, people will just groove into it, and get used to it I guess.

Edit: Like Henry's surprise heel turn.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

The only way Raw can get any worse is if aces & eights do a run in.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Last night I had a dream lawler came back and got a massive ovation. Literally everyone was on their feet going nuts, and he looked fucking BUFF. He was flexing and breakdancing his way to the ring and then I woke up.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

*The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Do you guys care anymore? Is there a clean finish? How bad is Vince going to screw up punks credibility? 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

Who will Bryan do the Monday night job to?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Breaking news. Cena v punk is the main event. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

Punk vs Cena on raw tonight


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Ryback on commentary pls


----------



## kingshark (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



Green Light said:


> Ryback on commentary pls


:lol(Y)


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Cena's going to beat Punk clean and Punk will win Sunday. Simple.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Don't get why they do this... why put your 2 biggest 'stars' (full time) against each other in a throw away match on Raw? Matches like this should be PPV only.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



I Came To Play said:


> Don't get why they do this... why put your 2 biggest 'stars' (full time) against each other in a throw away match on Raw? Match like this should be PPV only.


why? Why should i have to pay to see Cena vs Punk for the 15th time? Dont get me wrong, this match is always a good thing to watch, but people will NOT continue to pay 50 dollars a month to watch these two go at it on PPV. 

Hopefully this is the end of their feud after Sunday, and we can see Punk enter a program with another face not named Ryback or John Cena.


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

:StephenA


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



sonicslash said:


> Do you guys care anymore?


Not really, no.

Nearly 3 years solid of Cena being in almost every Raw and PPV main event we've had now.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Odd, the article I read said Ryback/Punk is tonight.

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nc_news+(WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News)


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Punk vs Cena is always a worthy main event.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



SDWarrior said:


> Odd, the article I read said Ryback/Punk is tonight.
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...nc_news+(WrestlingInc.com+Pro+Wrestling+News)


That only says Ryback/Punk is the 'dark' main event that was advertised locally, not what we'll actually see on TV.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Can JY57 confirm this?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Punk will probably run away and get counted out or get himself disqualified. Either way he'll probably back up the ramp until Ryback runs up and throws him into the ring. Ryback and Cena will smack him around a bit before having a stare off.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



Ziggler Mark said:


> why? Why should i have to pay to see Cena vs Punk for the 15th time? Dont get me wrong, this match is always a good thing to watch, but people will NOT continue to pay 50 dollars a month to watch these two go at it on PPV.
> 
> Hopefully this is the end of their feud after Sunday, and we can see Punk enter a program with another face not named Ryback or John Cena.


I just think it's stupid to put your 2 biggest stars in a 1 on 1 match on free tv, what's the point in paying for a PPV when your going to get the main event from the PPV on a random Raw anyway.

Anyway I agree, this feud has been done to death, bored of it now.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

It will be a good math until the fuck finish as the two have good chemistry with one another. I care about the match in that regard. But it's a free TV match that will feature at least one commercial break, so I don't have high hopes or anything.

I have no doubt in my mind that WWE are trying to load-up RAW tonight because the Chiefs are on MNF and they're fucking terrible. Mick Foley, mystery teammate, Lawler return & now Cena/Punk main event? Oh and the million dollar Ryback challenge.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The fact that Lawler's back on commentary has already put me on a downer.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Ratings.

But we allllll know this wont end clean we wont see a classic. Its likely ryback will get involved in some capacity.




Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Should actually be a good show, Lawler returning (not a fan of his commentary but it will be a good moment to see him back after what happened), Foley appearing, Maddox/Ryback should be interesting and Cena v Punk (although I think it's stupid, it will be an entertaining match).


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They're killing the appeal of Punk vs. Cena by having it way too often. Their chemistry is perfect so I will never complain about seeing them face each other, it's as if they're born to be rivals. Still, it kills a bit of the appeal of #1 vs. #2 if we see it once a month.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Clique said:


> I can't say I share your optimism for this show. The build to Survivor Series has been a mess and one of the main events (the elimination tag) needs some serious work this episode since they already lost 1 out of 3 weeks worth of build. The least they can do in an attempt to connect the dots is refer back to this promo:


Anyone who says Dolph "can't cut a promo" needs to watch this. He was fucking gold in that segment.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



I Came To Play said:


> I just think it's stupid to put your 2 biggest stars in a 1 on 1 match on free tv,


it really isnt...if they never faced off before, then I could see your point. Like when they wasted Rock/Hogan the raw before they faced off at a major PPV. But this feud is a year+ long. I fully expect them to butt heads on free TV now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another boring main event tonight. Didn't watch last week as i read the spoilers. Unlikely not watching this week again. Not even paying for SS on sunday. It's not worth it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm looking forward to Raw this week, Punk/Cena should be a good main event, I'm also looking forward to the Maddox/Ryback match and who the final member of Team Foley will be.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

They are doing the same thing they did with Orton/Cena. Giving the match up way too many times.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

I'd love a clean finish to this like Cena/HBK from a few years back, but 






will get involved.


----------



## yoseftigger (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Cena wins clean like HBK won clean the RAW before Backlash 07


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



Rockstar said:


> Punk will probably run away and get counted out or get himself disqualified. Either way he'll probably back up the ramp until Ryback runs up and throws him into the ring. Ryback and Cena will smack him around a bit before having a stare off.


This is probably EXACTLY what will happen.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

I stopped caring back when people started telling Punk he had to beat a guy he's beaten multiple times for respect. So, no. Ryback is almost certainly going to get involved somehow.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

Man WWE sure loves to give away big matches on free TV then fuck it over in a screwy finish don't they? Well, unless it's a tag match that's different of course smh.


----------



## Kakihara_Anjo (Oct 14, 2012)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*

I like seeing a main event type match every once in a while on Raw. It used to be that the title was even contested once in a while on Raw. There were a lot less PPVs then, but I still miss that happening.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I skipped the show last week and I'm not really feeling it tonight either, but I need something to do. Ryback/Maddox should be fun anyway. Slight intrigue in the last member of Team Foley, but I don't really care about anything else, and Lawler's return to commentary has already got me down.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Punk is sure going over Cena many times. If Punk goes over Cena again, and then Rock beats Punk, then that technically means kayfabe wise, Rock beat someone that Cena couldn't and is also the man who beat Cena clean. My point is, if what I just stated happens and Cena is facing Rock at mania for a second time then Cena is gonna need to turn heel in order to win. Y'all feel me?


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

*Re: The main event of raw is John cena vs. cm punk. What's going to happen this time?*



Rockstar said:


> Punk will probably run away and get counted out or get himself disqualified. Either way he'll probably back up the ramp until Ryback runs up and throws him into the ring. Ryback and Cena will smack him around a bit before having a stare off.


DING DING DING


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I get the feeling this raw is going to be crap.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Anyone think Vince might get involved in the Maddox/Ryback match?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

I really hope they don't waste a segment on that piece of shit Jerry Lawler. Yeah I said it!


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> I really hope they don't waste a segment on that piece of shit Jerry Lawler. Yeah I said it!


Unfortunately for you I think they will.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking forward to the revealing of new mega-evil heel GM Linda McMahon.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Are they still going to go along with the Cena/AJ Scandal?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

I don't see how they can't.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cena involved in two storylines, because there is no one else to do the job.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Ryback going to cost Cena the match. Not on purpose though. He'll come down to go after Punk and inadvertently hit Cena costing him the match.

After the match, Punk is on the ramp, Cena and Ryback shove each other and get into a stare down. Punk and Heyman smile as if it's all going to plan.

Then they can go into Survivor Series with the whole, Ryback and Cena are going to destroy each other and Punk is going to get away again with the title.

At least that's how I'd book it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

moonmop said:


> Ryback going to cost Cena the match. Not on purpose though. He'll come down to go after Punk and inadvertently hit Cena costing him the match.
> 
> After the match, Punk is on the ramp, Cena and Ryback shove each other and get into a stare down. Punk and Heyman smile as if it's all going to plan.
> 
> ...


Can see this happening! 

Knowing Creative though, they'll probably do something a lot more complicated and stupid.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

If Ryback doesn't shell shock Cena in whatever their "meeting" is, I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Ryback going to cost Cena the match. Not on purpose though. He'll come down to go after Punk and inadvertently hit Cena costing him the match.
> 
> After the match, Punk is on the ramp, Cena and Ryback shove each other and get into a stare down. Punk and Heyman smile as if it's all going to plan.
> 
> ...


Realistically we ALL want this to happen. Yet the monkeys at WWE Creative can't seem to grasp simple wrestling and will book something horrible like Ryback and Cena teaming and making Punk look like shit.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

moonmop said:


> Ryback going to cost Cena the match. Not on purpose though. He'll come down to go after Punk and inadvertently hit Cena costing him the match.
> 
> After the match, Punk is on the ramp, Cena and Ryback shove each other and get into a stare down. Punk and Heyman smile as if it's all going to plan.
> 
> ...


That is how almost any sane, rational person who wants to build up good feuds and make the title match at the PPV seem like it will be interesting and a little unpredictable would book it,

The reality is that Vince McMahon will probably rip up the script 30 second before Raw airs, and there will be some kind of clusterfuck ending with Ziggler getting involved and all sorts of other shit just to get every guy involved in Survivor Series into the ring at once.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Would mark out if Miz turns face tonight!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Cookie Monster said:


> Realistically we ALL want this to happen. Yet the monkeys at WWE Creative can't seem to grasp simple wrestling and will book something horrible like Ryback and Cena teaming and making Punk look like shit.


This is what is going to happen! 

Beat down Punk so Cena and Ryback can stare down!


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

PlayaTaylor said:


> Would mark out if Miz turns face tonight!


Why?


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Because he has massive potential imo to be a top baby face.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

2 hours countdown starts right now!! :O


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

NeyNey said:


> 2 hours countdown starts right now!! :O


Two hours, doesn't it start in 30min?


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Looking forward to the revealing of new mega-evil heel GM Linda McMahon.


I'd see her returning as a face first, then maybe heel turn in Mania season...


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Dec_619 said:


> Two hours, doesn't it start in 30min?


We (USA) set our clocks back, so it's in an hour 30 bro.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

PlayaTaylor said:


> Because he has massive potential imo to be a top baby face.


I suppose so. I just always see face turns as death sentences for most professional wrestlers ,but I'm only basing that off of a few wrestlers.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Looking forward to tonight's show though - looks good on paper at least. The heavily hyped Maddox/Ryback could be interesting but who knows. The last member of Team Foley could also be interesting, and Punk versus Cena always delivers IMO. Hoping for more build in the ten man tag after the last person is revealed. Hoping for a match segment for the World Title storyline continuation instead of a promo. I'm assuming a Lawler return will kick off the show - and if JR is still their I could see a three man team with Cole being better for the three hour format than two... Hoping for a couple more matches for SS to be announced tonight too (maybe a mid-card ten man tag?)...


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Hopefully this weeks is less of a clusterfuck than last weeks.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

see, the key goin into raw is low expectations..(Y)
tougher to be disappointed


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

SinJackal said:


> We (USA) set our clocks back, so it's in an hour 30 bro.


Oh gay! That means another Hour and Ten Minutes till It starts in Australia.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> They can't not suck thanks to the bland, shitty characters they're given.


They don't draw either way though. That's all that matters.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Possible Christian return tonight!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hammertron said:


> see, the key goin into raw is low expectations..(Y)
> tougher to be disappointed


No, I go into every week with low expectations and it's still a piss off cause I just want the product to be decent every week.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> They're killing the appeal of Punk vs. Cena by having it way too often. Their chemistry is perfect so I will never complain about seeing them face each other, it's as if they're born to be rivals. Still, it kills a bit of the appeal of #1 vs. #2 if we see it once a month.


I don't see the appeal of Punk vs Cena. Their chemistry to me is anything but perfect. Unlike other feuds that actually had good chemistry, this Punk vs Cena we saw twice and I'm ready to never seen it again. The first time was pretty decent, the second time I really didn't care for.

Really don't get why others think its so great.


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until raw start?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> I don't see the appeal of Punk vs Cena. Their chemistry to me is anything but perfect. Unlike other feuds that actually had good chemistry, this Punk vs Cena we saw twice and I'm ready to never seen it again. The first time was pretty decent, the second time I really didn't care for.
> 
> Really don't get why others think its so great.


They really are. Its just your hatred for Punk or Cena that is blinding you.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

50 minutes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KO Bossy said:


> I don't see the appeal of Punk vs Cena. Their chemistry to me is anything but perfect. Unlike other feuds that actually had good chemistry, this Punk vs Cena we saw twice and I'm ready to never seen it again. The first time was pretty decent, the second time I really didn't care for.
> 
> Really don't get why others think its so great.


I'd agree with this to an extent. I do believe, like most, that Punk and Cena have good chemistry, but it just has not clicked this time around like it did last year. Even before Punk completed his heel turn and the respect garbage started and he was just kind of being a dick to Cena, I wasn't into it. That's more the writing than anything to do with either of them though.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

Looking forward to see who draws tonight.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> They're killing the appeal of Punk vs. Cena by having it way too often. Their chemistry is perfect so I will never complain about seeing them face each other, it's as if they're born to be rivals. Still, it kills a bit of the appeal of #1 vs. #2 if we see it once a month.


Agreed, it's like how big would Austin/Rock (not that i'm saying Cena & Punk are anywhere near those two) have been if they'd faced each other a bunch of times. I always thought that Cena/Punk would be this eras big rivalry but whilst I still enjoy their chemistry I don't really fancy watching another feud between them due to how often we've seen it over the past 12-18 months.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So is the USA Network a free to air channel?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MADDOX


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

40 minutes to go. 

Hope it is a good show.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Dec_619 said:


> So is the USA Network a free to air channel?


Nope. You need cable/satellite for it.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

With The King returning tonight, I wonder whether Michael Cole will remain a face or go back to being a heel.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

If Jerry Lawler starts being a shit in the first 15 minutes, then I'm outta here.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Old_Skool said:


> Agreed, it's like how big would Austin/Rock (not that i'm saying Cena & Punk are anywhere near those two) have been if they'd faced each other a bunch of times. I always thought that Cena/Punk would be this eras big rivalry but whilst I still enjoy their chemistry I don't really fancy watching another feud between them due to how often we've seen it over the past 12-18 months.



Austin and Rock fought a million times. They had over ten matches against each other. And that is just counting their singles matches.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Cole will stay face from now on.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Sparta101 said:


> Austin and Rock fought a million times. They had over ten matches against each other. And that is just counting their singles matches.


Yeah but that was over several years Cena/Punk have had atleast that many singles matches in 18 months or so.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

JD=JohnDorian said:


> With The King returning tonight, I wonder whether Michael Cole will remain a face or go back to being a heel.


After the way Cole has treated this whole Heart Attack stuff, I don't think he can turn heel!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

http://www.tmz.com/2012/11/12/jerry-the-king-lawler-heart-attack-return-wrestling/


*Yeah*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

now that Lawler is back as of tonight, I wonder what humiliating way Vinny Mac will choose to fire JR.

:vince2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> After the way Cole has treated this whole Heart Attack stuff, I don't think he can turn heel!


It's going to be a double turn...Cole is now face and Lawler will return as a heel.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> It's going to be a double turn...Cole is now face and Lawler will return as a heel.


Heel Lawler would be awesome but would never happen.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> now that Lawler is back as of tonight, I wonder what humiliating way Vinny Mac will choose to fire JR.
> 
> :vince2


Cole: Im sorry ladies and gentlemen but JR wont be joining us tonight, he's been rushed to hospital with a sudden attack of .....anal bleeding:cole3


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Going to start watching this at 2 on sky planner and i will still catch up with the rest of the show in time


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)

Austin/Rock was over done by the end of 1999 thank god for the birth of the Game. Cena/Punk should have been saved for a Survivor Series.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

As always won't be watching Raw. Will just find out about it here. I prefer to just talk about the show on here as opposed to watching it. Raw has become that bad of a show that I find it more entertaining just to talk about it, and not watch. They aren't getting my viewership.


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Can't wait for JTG to get Maddox that contract.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

truk83 said:


> As always won't be watching Raw. Will just find out about it here. I prefer to just talk about the show on here as opposed to watching it. Raw has become that bad of a show that I find it more entertaining just to talk about it, and not watch. They aren't getting my viewership.


Thanks for the input. Was sorely needed.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

truk83 said:


> As always won't be watching Raw. Will just find out about it here. I prefer to just talk about the show on here as opposed to watching it. Raw has become that bad of a show that I find it more entertaining just to talk about it, and not watch. They aren't getting my viewership.


Since you have Nielson box, can you do me a great favor and watch "Community" when its back on tv? Thanks!


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

In before they change the whole ppv line up again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Less than one minute left!


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

I want to see this motherfucker tonight.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Aaaaaaw yeaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, here we go!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Post Linda PG Era under-way.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Here we gooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Will miss the first 5 min prob. Out getting some grub. Nothing happens at the start of the show anymore though.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we go!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I think its to early for King to return


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

AMERICA! FUCK YEAH!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why does Aj get another storyline?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh look, another military vignette voiced over by Cena....because there's just no other wrestler on the roster who hey could use...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Because of course Cena has a Veterans Day voiceover.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

king returning from his heart attack is literally the synopsis of this episode. he better do something awesome


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

holt_hogan said:


> Post Linda PG Era under-way.


so same as last week...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh look, another military vignette voiced over by Cena....because there's just no other wrestler on the roster who hey could use...


Well they sure as hell can't use Orton.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

post linda raw guys RAW IS AMBROSE


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"These are the people that kill brown people"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

HERE WE GO!!!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

dat voiceover


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I know he means it but Cena doing this in that Cena voice just sounds so phony.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Only the WWE would milk the heart attack for viewers....and nice to see the WWE has officially turned this into TMZ. Fuck that new writer.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

... Their doing this type intro again really? it's stupid


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

"these men and women sacrifice themeselves for our nation, they're our heroes, thank you"

How corny is that?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

I just watched The Lion King before this. "Long Live the King"


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

who the hell is this new voiceover guy? Dude sucks.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Ugh... These Voiceovers again?


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

This Raw feels awkward already. Forced Cena military voiceover? "Tonight on RAW!..." what? When the hell did they start doing this?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL The fuck this voiceover guy.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Again, Jerry being well is awesome...but we had a good thing going on commentary. 

What the fuck is with this voiceover dude? Did they do this last week?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Brad maddox ftw!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

When did they start with homeboy and the recaps? I don't know if I can't make to an hour.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

The voiceover intro...:no:


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Maddox! :mark:


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This is BS, I feel like I'm watching a sitcom.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm expecting a good show tonight.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Orton heel turn


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

voiceover is so embarassing


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Giving' away a PPV match for free? I'm cool with that...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And is it ok for me to start making fun of Lawler again?

That newborn is aging Orton tremendously.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

THE APEX PREDATOR


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Tonight, the Winter of Maddox begins. Prepare yourselves


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

YES. Orton. :mark:

Did RAW just start by the way? Or did it start an hour earlier?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Guessing they're going to bring in Lawler at the start of the next hour.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

my expectations r high on this one


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

VOICES


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No match for Ryback?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LKRocks said:


> Tonight, the Winter of Maddox begins. Prepare yourselves


winter is coming


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

x78 said:


> This is BS, I feel like I'm watching a sitcom.


Isn't that what Raw basically is now?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Would be nice to see a rematch between Orton and ADR.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

ziggleeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Still getting probably the biggest ovations in the company. Orton is the man. (Y)


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

queue up dolph burial....


----------



## Onyx (Apr 12, 2011)

Pointless boring Smackdown filler match time.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Feels like we've seen this one a hundred times too. At least it isn't ADR.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ziggler to job again...


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

did any of u see the king in some new bad horror movie "girls gone dead", lmao its hilariouss its on netflix


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Can't wait for RYYYYYBACK tonight.

RYYYYYBACK!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So Dolph has to win this as he's a team captain, which of course means he's losing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this crowd is pretty good so far at least. i swear the atmosphere seems different.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Dat ass wiggle. Still wouldn't, though with that damaged hair .


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, it'd be very good for Ziggler to get the win here, being the captain of his Survivor Series team and all...

Ah, who am I kidding. Should be a good match though.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this crowd is pretty good so far at least. i swear the atmosphere seems different.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Good to have RAW back on American Soil, where it belongs


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kahli or Swagger to be the last member.

Have Ziggler and Foley been in the same ring even? That's a feud in today's WWE. You don't even have to know who you are feuding against, to feud against them.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Orton vs Ziggler
Cena vs Punk

Some good matches tonight


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

This match could be part of a WM main event in a year or two!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Dammit I like both


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler vs Orton. Should be a good match.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

ADR to cost Blandy a victory maybe hopefully


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

It was always okay to make fun of Lawler for being as bad as he's been on the announce team.

But regardless of how bad he's been, you don't wish anyone harm. Especially death. It'll be good to see King tonight, back in good spirits.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Elbow barrage


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Tonight, the Winter of Maddox begins. Prepare yourselves


'The Winter Of Our Discontent'


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Crowd is lively tonight! lets see how long it lasts


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

please be a good episode.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Is that a real Twitter trend about Lawler?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

There's your team captain everyone...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Way to kill Ziggler's credibility!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao And even with the distraction Ziggler can't win. Next World Champ folks.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Derek said:


> So Dolph has to win this as he's a team captain, which of course means he's losing.


Too obvious?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Orton heel turn


One can only hope :mark:


Orton wins, YES... but poor Ziggles


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Obvious ending to match was obvious


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

:lmao

Do they just actively avoid giving Ziggler any wins?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this had better lead to ziggler going over monstrously on sunday, otherwise im fucking done with hoping for Ziggler's break out moment.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL TAG TEAM TIME LOOOL


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

STUPID! STUPID! STUPID!

- Randy Orton


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

Crowd ate up that elbow barrage by zigs. Lame finish though.

Here comes a tag match.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

TAG MATCH


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

tag team match playa


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Tag team match!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

PLAYA PLAYA


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAAYAAA


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA HOLLA HOLLA!!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Tag team match playa! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Teddy Long + 4 guys in the ring....

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYAS!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Supaaahhh! A tag team match, playah! Holla Holla! No one expected that at all!


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Tag Team match playa


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit, it's TAG TEAM MATCH TIME PLAYAS!!!!!!


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Arrive
Tag match
Leave


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Tag team match playa!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Of course it's a tag match now. Thanks, Teddy.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Anyone else got a bad feeling about this episode....bad as in they could be making up as they go?


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA!

I swear they do this to troll us.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

tag team matches =/= SUPER!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

oh fuck this garbage...im so glad im going to miss the top of hour 2 while im driving home from work. This show has the makings of being so fucking terrible tonight.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

:lmao

A SUPER decision Teddy. I never saw a Tag Team Match coming. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
Oh fuckin' A. Dat tag match,playa.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Let's see if Ziggler can lose twice tonight.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao Teddy.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this crowd is fucking awesome, it makes the show seem so much better.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Teddy Long announces a tag team match? Stop the presses!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

As soon as Teddy's music hit, we knew a tag team match was coming!

Loved it


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

if it wasnt for Lawler's return i'd turn this goofy nonsense off already.. this first hour feels like watching Smackdown. and Kofi running to make the save on Randy "STUPID! STUPID!" Orton who got him depushed a few years ago? Really?


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Kofi saving Randy makes no sense. They despised eachother but oh well. 

TAG TEAM MATCH PLAYA. HOLLA


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't care, I love Teddy and his tag team matches.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Arrive. Tag Match. Leave. HOLLA!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Falkono said:


> Anyone else got a bad feeling about this episode....bad as in they could be making up as they go?


Because the other episodes don't have that same vibe?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

O joy... stupid ending, stupid restart as tag... this Raw is just really starting out well...............


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol at JR saying that's 'another main event level match'.


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

tag team match playa !


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I love how Teddy marks for himself making a tag team match.

"I'M GONNA DO SOMETHING SUPER!"


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Teddy crashed the forums!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

:lol someone said it already damnit....oh well 

WWE has now found a way to have zigs job out twice in one night...


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I love these bones WWE throws at the internet community. It just had to be Teddy Long announcing that Tag Team match


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Theodore Long really loves his tag matches


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler will probably lose twice tonight.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I am going to do something super!!!!!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So the guy who's the assistant to the GM of another show comes out because the current GM is busy with other things...What a fucked up chain of command WWE has.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This is like Groundhog Day. How many times this year have the likes of Ziggler, Del Rio and Orton been involved in meaningless tag team matches with one another?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

WE WANT MADDOX


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I am going to do something super!!!!!


Should be your new catchphrase for when you ban people.


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

the best in the world.... making tag team matches playa


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

this mtch supeeeeeeeer sucks!


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

The best thing about Teddy is that he isn't even RAW GM. He made this decision out of nowhere and everyone went with it.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Because the other episodes don't have that same vibe?


:jay2


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> if it wasnt for Lawler's return i'd turn this goofy nonsense off already.. this first hour feels like watching Smackdown. and Kofi running to make the save on Randy "STUPID! STUPID!" Orton who got him depushed a few years ago? Really?


It hasn't been that bad!

The Crowd is lively which is good.

The commercials just suck really


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm Super!!! Thanks for Asking!!!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> WE WANT MADDOX


CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP

The only reason I'm watching this show tbqh


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

not too shabby cole? zigs is the shabbiest


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! So a brawl between two pairs of guys resulted in an "impromptu" tag team match being made? 

Like whoa! I have NEVER seen that before in the history of ever!


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Have a horrible feeling lawyers the fifth member.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Punkholic said:


> Way to kill Ziggler's credibility!


:lmao

what credibility?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

There's nothing like PVC covered balls all up in the camera.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I bet Orton is hoping that his partner doesn't make any STUPID STUPID STUPID mistakes.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Should be your new catchphrase for when you ban people.


THIS.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

Zigglers taking this to a new level...He's stealing all the jobs...

PS. HOLLA HOLLA PLAYA


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CamillePunk said:


> Should be your new catchphrase for when you ban people.


That's a pretty incredible idea.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Because the other episodes don't have that same vibe?


Haha true. But I think the start of the show is normally a highlight of the show. Most of the time the main story or feud is expanded a bit which then sets up the match or angle for later on.

Tonight they went into a tribute to the troops, then a King returns promo then straight into a singles match and now a tag match. There is a disturbance in the force or something....


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, that scoop slam was sweet.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

The fact that Teddy Long came out and made a tag team match has me LMAO. I swear the WWE does this shit just to fuck with the fans. He's the assistant GM to SMACKDOWN! And didn't WWE stop with the supershows? At least they did in name.

It was just so obvious what was happening when his music hit, and he made it seem like it was going to be exciting.

LOL Teddy Long is such a tool.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Orton's seriously a smooth motherfucker in that ring.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shazayum said:


> Have a horrible feeling lawyers the fifth member.


Even they wouldn't do that. It's probably Miz in the start of a horribly conceived face turn.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I AM GOING TO DO SOMETHING SUPER!!! :lmao


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This rivalry renewed!!! Please care someone!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

The Local needs to get in the ring and win the match for Del Rio/Ziggler


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The best way to kill the excitement from an Orton hot-tag? Have Del Rio come in at the same time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That looked like three there.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So what if Kofi never made the save?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

ALBERTOOOOOOOOO DEL RIOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao and ziggler STILL doesnt get the fucking pin. This booking is so terrible.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man this crowd is hot. Wonder how they kill it by the end of the night.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ross with dem bilingual skills.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

"STUPID STUPID STUPID"


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Ugh, how many times does Kofi have to job to this boring fuck?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

lol, Team Ziggler. He gets booked like he's the water boy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

If there was some way of ditching Del Rio, but keeping Ricardo and Del Rio's enziguri, I'd be okay with that.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

So we're suppose to forget that Orton wanted Joey the Wildcat murdered three years ago?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

For a moment I thought they would manage to make Dolph Ziggler lose twice in the same night.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

HEEL TURN


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Almost thought Kofi would get the win there. Guess he is really stuck in the midcard. Cool to see Del Rio win like that easily his best move.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I could've sworn Orton was gonna yell "STUPID!" at Kofi when he got back in the ring there.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

9 WEEKS??!!! Gosh.. how time flies...


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

It's funny cause Ziggler doesn't like ADR because he's given everthing, and this match shows it.


----------



## EuropaEndlos (May 7, 2011)

That really looked like a 3 count. Ziggler broke it up after the 3.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

the viper and the cat are buddies! you can't explain that!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ah I feel bad for forgetting that Lawler was returning tonight. I actually am happy he's back commentating, especially with JR at his side. I'm sure he will step his game up.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... give the win in that match to a guy who isn't holding the briefcase. Smart....


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wonder if Lord Tensai gonna have a match tonight?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Kofi, but it is looking more and more like he is midcard 4 life.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

The crowd was hot for Kofi and boom here comes Del Rio just killing it. 

I like Del Rio but come on...


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Can we just get to the 2 minute porn video of Cena banging AJ already? We know you did it Cena!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So going by WWE stealing the Claire Lynch playsheet, this week after the evidence John Cena's wife is going to sucker punch AJ. Can't wait.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure why Cena is in two feuds.......


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

Someone update this for WWE '13.


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

King Kenny said:


> HEEL TURN


Orton? Hope so.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So can someone please explain this fuckery for me.
They are literally portraying AJ as an immature teenager with raging hormones...who just happens to bang monsters with 4 foot dicks and other men in their 30s?

In order words, "art" is imitating the real lives of Lawler and Vince McMahon.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

What else could they revel about this "scandal"? A Cena-AJ sex tape?!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

genocide_cutter said:


> I wonder if Lord Tensai gonna have a match tonight?


Wonder or worrying?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Yayyy more evidence. Cant wait to see what it is lol. more video or maybe a letter.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Headliner said:


> So we're suppose to forget that Orton wanted Joey the Wildcat murdered three years ago?


:lol

I'd mark for Kingston if they did actually change his gimmick to 'Joey The Wildcat'.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ChickMagnet12 said:


> Someone update this for WWE '13.


:lmao I miss the undertaker one.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Eisenberg & Katzenberg.. lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

These "evidence" segments are only funny and entertaining with a UK crowd. 

"Ohhhhhh.....YEAH!!!!"

Priceless :lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Hopefully tonight will be the last night of this "AJ-Cena" shit.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn Ziggler getting 30 mins of TV time.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

would u mark out if cena did actually have an affair with AJ?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh hey Dolph.....I though he went backstage.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

What happened with Ziggler and Orton?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Let's see if they do the same thing like they did in the house shows now. ^^


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Yayyy more evidence. Cant wait to see what it is lol. more video or maybe a letter.


Maybe a secret love letter, that later turns out to have been written by Vickie herself :vince


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:StephenA

why is Dolph within 100 yards of this angle, if he isnt going to face Cena at SS?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

his former what manager?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh please don't advance this story again.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Ehh Ziggler's gotten a little bit better on the mic


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

I think it will turn out to be Ziggler with AJ


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

"who for some reason wears his wrestling gear to dinner"!!!!!

HAHAHA


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Can't believe they're still pushing this shit.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Dolph for pointing out that Cena wore his gear to dinner. Glad they acknowledged their own stupidity there.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Orton should definitely turn heel, by the way.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

LMAO @ Dolph remarking about Cena wearing his gear to dinner.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao Zigs reads the forum.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Love how Ziggler pointed out Cena wearing his wrestling gear


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is Dolph so offended about this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't even know. I will never get into any elevator with any dude ever again.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Who for some reason uses his wrestling gear for dinner"

Ohhh he went there! :mark:


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

The crowd is making this acceptable. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL at the UK cheers being apart of the footage.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

LOL Ziggler is now awesome in my book


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :StephenA
> 
> why is Dolph within 100 yards of this angle, if he isnt going to face Cena at SS?


Because they don't have shit for him to do otherwise.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

"Wears wrestlig gear for dinner" lol


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

:lmao The ring attire just kills me!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ziggler, a guy who shouldn't be anywhere near this dumb angle, is the only thing that made it entertaining...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

DAT HEAT VICKIE DAMN


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Vickie's literally just screeching now. Jesus.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Vickie Heat.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I thought I was the only who had noticed Cena wearing his wrestling gear to dinner :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I said it last week-so I'm not sure its on purpose or not, but Cena's door doesn't have a No Smoking symbol and the one AJ knocks on and goes in does have one.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Not enough heat? Initiate high pitched annoying bitch voice


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Vickie getting hellfire level heat.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Dat heat though :artest3


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They really don't want this bitch talking.:lmao


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So I haven't watched RAW in a month.

Cena and AJ? What the fuckery is this?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh no Tattoo.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

This crowd is HOT.

Memo to WWE: See how Ziggler's improved on the mic? Give people mic time to, you know, get experience, shitdicks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Amber B said:


> So can someone please explain this fuckery for me.
> They are literally portraying AJ as an immature teenager with raging hormones...who just happens to bang monsters with 4 foot dicks and other men in their 30s?
> 
> In order words, "art" is imitating the real lives of Lawler and Vince McMahon.


To explain any of this would require graphs and flowcharts.


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Man I surprise this crowd is really hot


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Ehh Ziggler's gotten a little bit better on the mic


watch his stuff on the WWE's youtube channel. He's pretty good at working the mic, they just dont let him open up on TV. It's really a sad state of affairs.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Holy shit, dem boos for Vickie. :lol


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Vickie needs to GTFO. I can't believe this is actually a storyline on RAW.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vickie gets more heat with two words than Dolph has his whole career. :lmao


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

would :mark: if Cena came out and said "Yeah, I dicked her down"


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

AJ :mark:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ still so fine.*


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

virus21 said:


> To explain any of this would require graphs and flowcharts.


And a complete neglect of logic.


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

No skipping? Serious AJ is serious. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

When Vickie talks, all I hear is nails on a chalkboard into a microphone.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

mutebutton.jpg


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

I swear, Dolph reads the forum :lmao


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Rick Grimes draws way more than this.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ looking FIIIIINE. 

DAT TOP.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

First, a reaction from the crowd. Then, no skipping. Do my eyes deceive me?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Kayfabe Wise, why wouldn't she say she was sleeping with John Cena if she was? She's been fired from her position, already. It doesn't matter now if she is or isn't.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Great. They're pointing out all the plot holes


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Why is is an affair? Is Aj or Cena married in kayfabe?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How is it an affair if it happened between two single people?
What is a supervising whatchamacallit?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

AJ looking smoking hot <3.<3


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

AJ with her local village hall nativity play acting skills.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

If by "light it up", AJ's theme means "fuck", then yes AJ, let's light it up.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

...and he goes on dates in his ring gear!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Can we get the reveal already?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The crazy eyes. I love AJ's permanent crazy eyes.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Emotion Blur said:


> And a complete neglect of logic.


To the point that it warps reality. Lovecraft warned us of such things


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I hope Vickie's evidence is, "I smelled John Cena's fingers."*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

All AJ needs is a belly button ring and that would be the perfect stomach.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

this is so stupid lolol


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This is taking too long.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

This is fucking horrible.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

An affair? Last time I checked, AJ and Cena were both single.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

It's not a f***ing affair!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"We What Wrestling" ClapX5


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I'm praying for the glass to shatter and Austin to come out, stunner everyone and end this stupid storyline.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> would :mark: if Cena came out and said "Yeah, I dicked her down"


:bron2:kobe4:jordan2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck is this fuckery. It was with Dolph.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

ZOMGS AJ Admitted it!

Not a single fuck given.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

OH SHIT I KNEW IT


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

What a shocking payoff.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

is that all it took? So why did we have 3 weeks of beating around the fucking bush about it?


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This is terrible. The product sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Once again, how many affairs did Vickie have when she was in charge before? 

What reason do I have to even given a shit about this?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

vacuous said:


> This is fucking horrible.


What an understatement


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

..."Are banging"


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

This is awful TV


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

This is basically this segment


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

Cena just got friend zoned! 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Why the fuck would that get a pop?


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> is that all it took? So why did we have 3 weeks of beating around the fucking bush about it?


Cena's been beating around her bush.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Vicky ages 2 years for every week that goes by in our "Universe".


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Friend with benefits more like it.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

End this now.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Crowd is hot though. Would like to know where this angle is leading.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

WWE Films presents: Friends with Benefits


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I can't.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Oh, come on...they better show the footage!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

The only way to save this angle is for AJ to strip naked.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaghh


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Why can't Ziggler be in a real feud and not this.. he's proving he has the talent so give him the opportunity to shine!


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

i hate AJ voice! damn!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

I still think this has something to do with Ziggler..


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please no..no Vickie/AJ match please..NOOOOOO


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Angle was wrong, this isn't a rip off of Clare Lynch. This is much fucking worse


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

AJ = DAT ASS


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

After missing the last 2 episodes of Raw because of hurricane Sandy it is good to watch Raw again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Vickie has gotten incredibly unattractive in the last year or so.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Vickie's evidence is, "I smelled John Cena's fingers."*


You killed me bitch :lmao


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Be a Star!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol Be a Star.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

vickies not even that fat come on


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Woah, a reference to something that happened more than a week ago!


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

I never thought I'd say this, but this promo needs John Cena to save it.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

this is so bad....


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yay, a fat joke directed at Vickie, who's not been fat for about 2 years.....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Cena got friend-zoned :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Now it's voice mails.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Fat jokes. Lawler is in the building obviously.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

shun the non believers


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

All this does is prove AJ got popular b/c of da boss :bryan


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao VOICEMAILS. STOP THIS.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

At least AJ calling Vickie fat makes sense, since she's a munchkin and all.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Voicemails? Where's the sex tape?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

AJ is cutting a good promo right now.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hit-Girl said:


> *I hope Vickie's evidence is, "I smelled John Cena's fingers."*


:lmao:


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

What even makes this an "affair" anyway?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

lol "I'm so conflicted"


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Okay, fuck this. Just....fuck this.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

John Laurinaitis!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Voice mails, jesus christ WWE why are you ripping a previously horrible TNA angle?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Parison Sapphire said:


> The only way to save this angle is for AJ to strip naked.


Why not Vickie? :troll

Voice records now? Oh god..


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ZackRyderMark said:


> I never thought I'd say this, but this promo needs John Cena to save it.


:lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Hahaha, fucking voicemails...This is just WWE taking the piss out of us.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

phone calls? PHONE CALLS?!?!?

fuck this fucking fuckergy fpalm


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

"And now... welcome to Monday Night TMZ!"


----------



## EnemyOfMankind (Oct 15, 2006)

this fucking sucks!!!!!!!!!!!! fuck u wwe for this stupid ass story line!!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Oh lord this is horrible! Seriously im cringing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I give up. I fucking give up.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, this fucking storyline. I just can't.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

All we need now is pictures of John Cena passed out with AJ in bed.


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Please, let this stop.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL WTF?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Sexual innuendos


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:russo is booking this shit...there's no way it isnt his work


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

No sex tape?!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Lol ok now this is crazy. And they say wwe is PG :lmao


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

FUCKING GASP


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Incriminating evidence right der!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

seriously who gives a fuck? I find it odd that Vicky seems to have attained all these recordings. Maybe she is friends with Rupert Murdoch?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Plot twist, that was a voicemail sent to Kane.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

It sounds like she left these voicemails on the shitter


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Now all we need is a pregnant drug addict.....


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Nothing about this makes any sense, plus it's badly acted. Oh yeah, and it's dull too. Can something else please happen?

Kudos to the crowd for actually sounding like they care, which is more than I'd have been able to do in their spot.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

VOICEMAILS!!!


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

So bad its lolworthy.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Why the fuck is Ziggler still in the ring?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This angle is so assinine. The WWE just don't give a damn anymore


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

:lmao at Cena's face in that picture


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Shitty television.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is just terrible.


----------



## RatedStraightEdge! (Oct 18, 2012)

This is cringe worthy at the least. Horrible.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

This is so funny


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is silly


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What is this fuckery? what is it? What is this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

deadman18 said:


> Now all we need is a pregnant drug addict.....


There's still time.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

This is hilarious...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I really don't even know :lmao
I just....


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Those are the Punk voicemails he was talking about a while ago lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler is supposedly a top contender for the WHC, and yet he's just a background prop for this nonsense. lol


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL VICKIE IS RLY PC HACKER OMFG IM NOT SAFE THE WURLD ISNT SAFE LOL VICKIE WAS LEADER OF PIRATEBAY I KNEW IT.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

I feel like I'm watching a live episode of My So-Called Life.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

> Plot twist, that was a voicemail sent to Kane.


THAT WOULD BE SO GREAT!! :mark:


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Phone Hacking  We'll end up with a Leveson Inquiry style court case at some point


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

This is unbelievably bad.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

How long will this shit go on for?!


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

This is just turrible. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Ziggler and Foley are representing two opposing teams at SS and they haven't even been in the same ring.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Are you allowed to just monitor someone's private calls and air them on national television without consent? Isn't that invasion of privacy?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

This is as bad as television gets, I actually feel sorry for all involved in this horrorshow.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

YES SAVE US CENA PLEASE DANGIT


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Haha. I have never been so happy to hear Cena's music.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm cringing like crazy right now. End this.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

dolph just questioned cenas sex skills


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy shit, what a pop for Cena. I don't say that often.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Do the right thing AJ!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

obviously the second one


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

and why are we supposed to give a shit? nobody gives a fuck


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

CENA!!

THEY HIT THE TOUCHDOWN!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Ziggler is supposedly a top contender for the WHC, and yet he's just a background prop for this nonsense. lol


But he's been in the ring for over a half-an-hour...WWE is making strides


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Hacked into John Cena's phone and edited those messages together'.

So she DID leave those messages on Cena's phone then? :hmm:

This is abso-lutely stunningly fucking awful though. fpalm


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LET'S GO ZIGGLER. LET'S GO ZIGGLER. LET'S GO ZIGGLER. LET'S GO ZIGGLER. LET'S GO ZIGGLER.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

When are we going to see RYYYYYBACK!!!!


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Cena walks like he has a brick stuck up his ass.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

:lmao at this shit.


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

3mb will save us


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Ziggler went in! :jay2


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Are you allowed to just monitor someone's private calls and air them on national television without consent? Isn't that invasion of privacy?


Laws don't apply here.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Of all the times Cena could have acted serious, not smile at the cameraman like a goof, etc, he does it now. And nice burial of Ziggler right there, poor guy


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

MAYBE DEAN AMBROSE HACKED CENA'S PHONE!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Haha. Cena's sleeve was folded up so it just said "Give up" to the camera. How perfect.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hot-ass garbage.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

First time I'm glad to see Cena coming out...


----------



## Fenice (Nov 4, 2010)

This is such a horrible storyline... When the hell will this be over?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

RIP ziggler! burried!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ziggler sold AJ's slap harder than Cena's punch :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The fans aren't buying into this crap. So glad I didn't but WM tickets, and I live 15 mins from Giants Stadium.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

This is a complete mess. Cena should be promo-ing with Ryback and CM Punk. Ziggler and Foley should be having some build up. Complete mess. Fucking creative man.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I wish this was hilariously bad. I'd love it then but sadly, it's just bad.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Good to see that was concluded smartly.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

i find this all so fucking stupid. I'm no Cena fan, but what the fuck here? Cena and AJ cant date b/c they work together, but Dolph and Vickie can bang because...why?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So did somebody tell Vince that TNA did a shitty AJ storyline and he demanded that they do an even shittier AJ storyline?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Does this High School storyline nonsense come with chicken nuggets,fries and chocolate milk?
#cafeteriadrama


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Ziggler actually makes it work when he takes the mic.... and they say he has no mic skills. The rest of it however........ ugh.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Vickie's mic skills remain to be one of the more redeeming qualities about this feud, love the reaction Ziggler got when he started talking.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

CM Punk: "Yeah I banged AJ and this bich sent me voicemails and text messages not suitable for WWE."

WWE logic: "We ain't mentioning the fact that Punk banged AJ and admitted it. We like to keep shit complicated...just because."


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

John Cena and Dolph Ziggler are in a feud but somehow in two different matches a Survivor Series. Makes no sense.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Glad Cena ended that. For now. REALLY glad.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Cena vs Punk tonight? Holy crap.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Okay, this storyline is just...HORRIBLE.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Can someone explain to me why Ziggler is involved in this Vickie/AJ storyline?


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Me lady just asked why I watch this, I had absolutely no answer.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

You Twitter users, get #FuckWWE trending.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

What'd i miss so far guys?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Can someone explain to me why Ziggler is involved in this Vickie/AJ storyline?


His Cena feud.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

We want Ambrose. Clap Clap Clap. We want Ambrose. Clap Clap Clap. We want Ambrose. Clap Clap Clap.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Does this High School storyline nonsense come with chicken nuggets,fries and chocolate milk?
> #cafeteriadrama


Fuck you now I am hungry again.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at this shit.


:lmao


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I the only person who doesn't mind the AJ/John vs. Vickie/Dolph showdown? Because it's gotten pretty entertaining for me.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> :lmao at this shit.


Steve is the best and worst thing that has ever happened to that show :lmao
Ignorant bastard :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

wkdsoul said:


> What'd i miss so far guys?


The result of Vince McMahon going senile


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

... did anyone's screen just skip to an ad for wwe13? maybe it's just my stream i don't know but they were about to show stuff about the troops


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is the problem with wwe, it's turned into some kind of sitcom. It was bad before but it's got to a point people will really stop watching. All the voiceover craps and this cena aj vickie thing plus daniel bryan and kane. All so stupid.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

AJ sent those voicemails to herself.


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

CM Punk voicemails. Little doubt in my mind.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't mind the AJ/John vs. Vickie/Dolph showdown? Because it's gotten pretty entertaining for me.


I like it too...its different than the usual "dats my belt"


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Tonight's main event is really predictable, to be honest.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow, Sky Sports just cut to ads when they were about to show the tribute for remembrance day for the US military, i know Sky Sports inst the US but that has to be highly disrespectful


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

I know some are desperate for a dean Ambrose debut but why attach him to this Plate of hot garbage.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

wkdsoul said:


> What'd i miss so far guys?


Orton beating Ziggler.
TAG TEAM MATCH, PLAYA.
ADR/Ziggler over Orton/Kofi
WWE somehow making TNA storylines worse.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We need Christian to be on Team Foley. But I expect Vince to come out and announce the fifth member to be an exact genetic clone of the RYYYYBACCKKKK!!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Obviously those phone messages were meant for Earl Hebner.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

holt_hogan said:


> Me lady just asked why I watch this, I had absolutely no answer.


Man your brave to watch this with anyone else let alone your gf!

I have to make sure the door is locked, the curtains pulled etc before I watch this shit! Anyone knows you watch WWE = say goodbye to your rep!


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm confused as to why there would be voice mails, it's the year 2012 ffs.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Eddie Ray said:


> I like it too...its different than the usual "dats my belt"


What would make it perfect is if they had omitted John from the title match at SS - so, we could see his visible frustration with having to deal with this lower level bullshit instead of being up with the real competition. Thus redeeming himself after a year of Punk and an arm surgery. 

But, no. That would be real storytelling.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fans aren't buying into this crap. So glad I didn't but WM tickets, and I live 15 mins from Giants Stadium.


I'm fairly sure that Mania will be far superior to tonight's showing.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

:l:


holt_hogan said:


> Me lady just asked why I watch this, I had absolutely no answer.


:lmao

less said the better!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

The phone messages were for John Morrison...Who will be returning as the 5th member of Team Foley.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Wow, Sky Sports just cut to ads when they were about to show the tribute for remembrance day for the US military, i know Sky Sports inst the US but that has to be highly disrespectful


Are you serious???...Shit like that is why the wwe needs to remain in America


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Liniert said:


> Wow, Sky Sports just cut to ads when they were about to show the tribute for remembrance day for the US military, i know Sky Sports inst the US but that has to be highly disrespectful


If it was the Golden Corral offer for free dinner to Veterans-its OK. Let's reward our vets with diarrhea and indigestion.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't mind the AJ/John vs. Vickie/Dolph showdown? Because it's gotten pretty entertaining for me.


For sheer riffing value, I'm absolutely loving it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Fuck, we're still not done with this???


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fans aren't buying into this crap. So glad I didn't but WM tickets, and I live 15 mins from Giants Stadium.


*What are you talking about? The fans were eating that up.*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Emotion Blur said:


> The phone messages were for John Morrison...Who will be returning as the 5th member of Team Foley.


LOL Holy fuck imagine.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person who doesn't mind the AJ/John vs. Vickie/Dolph showdown? Because it's gotten pretty entertaining for me.


Quite possibly.

It's the most illogical and poorly acted garbage I've seen for quite some time, but each to their own.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Not more of this...please.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

This shit isn't over.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

It's fucking 2am , i have to wake up early tomorrow and go to work, and i'm watching this crap!!!

And then people say " why all the hate on the WWE" "don't blame PG"


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"Kiss! Kiss! Kiss! Kiss! Kiss!"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Parison Sapphire said:


> I'm confused as to why there would be voice mails, it's the year 2012 ffs.


Sometimes a text is no substitute for getting all husky voiced and leaving a sexy message your person of interest can hear.

(I'm kind of hoping that AJ interprets Cena's friendship & protection for romantic interest, and goes all crazypants like she did with Kane, Punk, & Bryan.)


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> AJ sent those voicemails to herself.


:lmao

so she's a D.I.D patient that's a little bi-curious


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Oh god AJ is going to fall for Cena. Even worse.:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I fucking can't.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Just pat her.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

CamillePunk said:


> Obviously those phone messages were meant for Earl Hebner.


*:lmao

Earl is the big dog 'round hurr!*


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

did cena just say he has meth


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

AJ clearly looking at Cena's dick.

This be PG.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

the vomiting, it wont stop


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Cena gon' tap that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No. Don't do that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)




----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

AJ GONNA TURN HEEL!


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WTF Playstation Vyta??


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

FFS. End this shit. For once, I would be happy if they just dropped the storyline without any conclusion or mention again.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

Did the announcer say Vita wrong?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Looks like this won't be the last we see of this shitty storyline.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Regal!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Well, on the plus side, voicemails means they won't be bringing out a laptop for an unending Cole-narrated Anonynmous DM angle.


----------



## Dash24 (Dec 17, 2008)

AJ falling for Cena? 

Someone just shoot me. I can't take any more of this.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

REGALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL GHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA :mark:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Regal still got it


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

REGAL

But he's getting jobbed out


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WAS THAT DEAN AMBROSE IN THE BACKGROUND OF THE PUB FIGHT?!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This storyline's cringeworthy

AJ/Cena... Kinda indifferent on Show/Sheamus/Regal


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

If this storyline ends up with AJ being revealed as a Succubus then it will all be redeemed.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

bboy said:


> this is the problem with wwe, it's turned into some kind of sitcom. It was bad before but it's got to a point people will really stop watching. All the voiceover craps and this cena aj vickie thing plus daniel bryan and kane. All so stupid.


WWE has been like a sitcom for years now, it hasn't just suddenly jumped the shark.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Regal comes back to get killed by Show.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"I got a Meth, I..yeah"

lolwut?


Oh boy, Regal getting squashed


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

regal gunna get squashed like a mother fucker


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Very smart AJ...The best way to prove you had no romantic involvement with someone is to show romantic interest towards them on public TV.

AND HOLY SHIT WILLIAM REGAL WRESTLING ON RAW.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

DEAN AMBROSE INCOMING.


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Fuck Team Steph and her ego-stroking self insert bullshit writing.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

REGAL 
VS BIG SHOW D:


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Big Show with no heat


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Ricezilla said:


> did cena just say he has meth


Probably got it from who ever wrote this shit


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Two weeks of Regal? Holy fuck. 

And he's dancing in the ring like his anus is on fire.


----------



## Invertalon (Feb 15, 2012)

Regal + Big Show = Instant Sleep.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

A pleasure to see Regal. He should go on commentary eventually. He has the voice and the wit for it.


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Regal to job to PC plod .


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Joel said:


> AJ clearly looking at Cena's dick.
> 
> This be PG.


*If she looks straight ahead she has no choice. *


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didnt Regal stop drinking. why would he be in a pub. Its obvious if ur in one u gotta be drinking right :troll

hour is going by fast. Wondering how the Jerry situation will go.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see Regal wrestling again.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

William Regal back in the ring? Cool! It's been so long since I seen him wrestle.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Whoa, Regal involved in a storyline?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The need to mix - 

Who texted Nash, 
Who did AJ really call and 
The mystery GM emails 

into one fucking storyline... have a new guy with a technology gimmick,, fuck it he ran G-TV back in the day as well...


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Blue. said:


> A pleasure to see Regal. He should go on commentary eventually. He has the voice and the wit for it.


He does NXT but I don't think he wants to try and keep up with following Raw all over the US.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Regal and that selling love it


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

WILLIAM REGAL I HAVE MISSED YOU. PLEASE STAY ON RAW FOREVER.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Fuck this. I'm about to turn my swag on and bag AJ. It seems that easy.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

If I was a writer for the wwe i'd have Linda come out and say thanks for the support but we came up short etc. Stone cold music hits, walks down the ring gives her a stunner and leaves. Taker comes out and gives a last ride then leaves. Then HBK comes out and get's the mic and says "The PG era is over" and super kicks her. They would get bare minimum 2m+ extra viewers if that happened! 

Ah we can dream can't we.....


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> WWE has been like a sitcom for years now, *it hasn't just suddenly jumped the shark*.


I beg to differ.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I've missed seeing Regal in the ring. One of the best right there.


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

LOL DAT BLOOD


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Regal still got it!


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice to see sir William on raw once again.. To bad he's going to get squashed


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Fuck, look at Regals chest.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Why Regals chest so red?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

His chest.. oh my... :ass


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

holy shit look at regal's chest!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

So glad to see Regal in the ring, even if he has to job the Big Show.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT BRUISE THO!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Good effort Regal, you almost had him


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

wow...that fucking welt on regals chest....


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Falkono said:


> If I was a writer for the wwe i'd have Linda come out and say thanks for the support but we came up short etc. Stone cold music hits, walks down the ring gives her a stunner and leaves. Taker comes out and gives a last ride then leaves. Then HBK comes out and get's the mic and says "The PG era is over" and super kicks her. They would get bare minimum 2m+ extra viewers if that happened!
> 
> Ah we can dream can't we.....


You want to see her sell the stunner again? Yeah....no


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So Regal's chest broke..


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Falkono said:


> If I was a writer for the wwe i'd have Linda come out and say thanks for the support but we came up short etc. Stone cold music hits, walks down the ring gives her a stunner and leaves. Taker comes out and gives a last ride then leaves. Then HBK comes out and get's the mic and says "The PG era is over" and super kicks her. They would get bare minimum 2m+ extra viewers if that happened!
> 
> Ah we can dream can't we.....


WRESTLING GRANDPAS! It worked for TNA, amirite?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn he lit Regal's chest up.

Sheamus incoming


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Regal came to job tonight!


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Falkono said:


> If I was a writer for the wwe i'd have Linda come out and say thanks for the support but we came up short etc. Stone cold music hits, walks down the ring gives her a stunner and leaves. Taker comes out and gives a last ride then leaves. Then HBK comes out and get's the mic and says "The PG era is over" and super kicks her. They would get bare minimum 2m+ extra viewers if that happened!
> 
> Ah we can dream can't we.....


I'd actually shit my pants if that happened


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> The fans aren't buying into this crap. So glad I didn't but WM tickets, and I live 15 mins from Giants Stadium.


Im sure all this stuff wont even be remembered at around Mania time. Im here in Boston and I already bought my ticket for mania. Unless youve already been to one youll be missing on somethong great.


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

Regal wrestles one match on Raw, and gets a better reaction than half the roster has got all year......


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

jesus regals chest imploded


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Sheamus in 3..2..1


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Was Regal bleeding?!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Stall_19 said:


> If this storyline ends up with AJ being revealed as a Succubus then it will all be redeemed.


Especially if she looks like this












AndreBaker said:


> WWE has been like a sitcom for years now, it hasn't just suddenly jumped the shark.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

wkdsoul said:


> The need to mix -
> 
> Who texted Nash,
> Who did AJ really call and
> ...


This sounds pretty cool until you realize it would be Hornswoggle. Every time, its Hornswoggle.


----------



## himwaetheface (May 8, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> Was Regal bleeding?!


No just bad bruising i think


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sheamus petting WR's face to see if he's OK.

UNF. Right in the feelings.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish that somebody would tell Regal how ridiculous he looks in that attire. Certain that whoever recommended that look to him was ribbing him. Same goes for Jericho.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Sheamus in 3..2..1


Yep


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I pray to god I hope Sheamus does NOT win that title back!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Ether said:


> You want to see her sell the stunner again? Yeah....no


No I mean a real stunner. She is as much to blame for where the show is right now imo. She deserves a stunner or two for wasting £100m on trying to buy her way into government...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Regal's chest was messed up from last week's smackdown. That's still the leftover plus what he just did.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Emotion Blur said:


> Very smart AJ...The best way to prove you had no romantic involvement with someone is to show romantic interest towards them on public TV.
> 
> AND HOLY SHIT WILLIAM REGAL WRESTLING ON RAW.


Oh don't worry about it. Actual footage of AJ being interested in Cena will not be used by Vickie Guerrero. They don't watch their own shows. 

The best part of this whole thing is that there is a sickening chance that this will lead to AJ siding with Punk which will cap off Punk's year long reign as a hot ass mess with a side of donkey piss.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Was there "Let's go Regal" chants in that match or was I hearing things?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I was pleased as anything to see Regal on Raw. Wasn't expecting to be happy with how it ended but I enjoyed him being there for what it is. At least it was a welcome break from the AJ and Cena sex affair that's lacking both an affair and sex.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

NoyK said:


> NoyK said:
> 
> 
> > Sheamus in 3..2..1
> ...


Nostradamus levels of foresight there.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

AndreBaker said:


> I wish that somebody would tell Regal how ridiculous he looks in that attire. Certain that whoever recommended that look to him was ribbing him. Same goes for Jericho.


Forget Jerichos attire:










has to be one of the worst WWE shirts ever


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> I beg to differ.


Yeah, really? Obviously you wasn't watching when Russo was running shit. The show has always been a soap opera since then.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Ban plz for the guy in SD forum who suggested Regal cut his amazing head of hair.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

i feel like they have the smackdown piped-in cheer/boo's. either that or the crowd is really that crazy.. someone there confirm?


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

those commercials make me hungry

*_goes to the kitchen_*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

HHHGame78 said:


> Regal's chest was messed up from last week's smackdown. That's still the leftover plus what he just did.


What happened to him on Smackdown? I couldn't watch Smackdown last week.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Ban plz for the guy in SD forum who suggested Regal cut his amazing head of hair.


END HIM


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This AJ/Vickie/Cena/Ziggler angle is so bad it is fucking hilarious. Pretty obvious Ziggler fucked AJ, they will develop this next week when Ziggler will be WHC.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Ugh, at least they're going to make this quick.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Bathroom break!


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Can anyone brief me in on whats been going on,just tuned in..


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Falkono said:


> *No I mean a real stunner*. She is as much to blame for where the show is right now imo. She deserves a stunner or two for wasting £100m on trying to buy her way into government...


so you want her dead...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"We'd like to take back to that horrible night" WHY??

Oh my God. These playbacks are in such poor taste.

This makes me so sick.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao that ref no sold the whole counting concept....


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Eve looking fine DAAAAAAAYUM


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

What the fuck?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

iwatchwrestling said:


> Hello, Eve's tits.


:shocked:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

We Want Puppies? Haha.


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

HOLY SHIT Do you guys see Eve's breasts? WOW!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

WE WANT PUPPIES CHANTS


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Eve still with the GOAT extensions. Layla with dry ass Milky Way $14.99 weave.




Ether said:


> Forget Jerichos attire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...That's real?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

nevermind


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

No talking, Eve. Just sit there and stare intently.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> Yeah, really? Obviously you wasn't watching when Russo was running shit. The show has always been a soap opera since then.


I've been watching since around 1987-1988. Mentioned that and talked about shows from the last 25 years on here numerous times.

Not really worth arguing with somebody who responds to me like that though.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

WE WANT PUPPIES! :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Catching up on the beginning of the show. I fucking love Ziggler.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

We want puppies chant.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eve sounds like she's in a coma. Or been roofied.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It would just kill them to do long-form women's wrestling, wouldn't it?


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

Of course this match was mess.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BERRIED


----------



## manoverboard1619 (Apr 14, 2009)

We want puppies


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Hard fought victory!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

nikola123 said:


> Can anyone brief me in on whats been going on,just tuned in..


You really don't want to know


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Layla got squashed.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Kaitlin's finisher is a botched body slam?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Are you kiddin'? How long was this match? 20 seconds? Come on.... you're 3 hours now...

... and god, that's the Eve I like.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

abrown0718 said:


> so you want her dead...


Hey that would end the pg era wouldn't it!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

YES KAITLYN PUSH YES YES


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

It's times like this where I wish I burn. I'm sure watching this whilst being high as fuck would make good viewing.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How's the crowd doing?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

nikola123 said:


> Can anyone brief me in on whats been going on,just tuned in..


Orton & Kofi vs ADR & Ziggler, the Cena-AJ-Vickie storyline, Big Show defeated Regal and kept attacking him until Sheamus came in for the rescue. And that's pretty much it.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This company is paying Natalya's salary. And Sara Del Ray's. And _this_ is on TV.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Holy crap I went to heat up my food and the match is already done?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Kaitlyn's music is awful. Even for Divas' standards.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

....They're recapping his heart attack....


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did they ever prove who attacked Kaitlyn?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Eve still with the GOAT extensions. Layla with dry ass Milky Way $14.99 weave.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep :lmao

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/617590-chris-jericho-new-t-shirt.html there's the old thread

....and why the fuck are they making us relive this again?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Goddamn look at Eve. Fap fap fap


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

This is very classy.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Well, that was quick. :lol


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

ARE THEY REALLY DOING THIS


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Why would they play that sound clip?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

the buildup to this Divas title match at SS has been epic :bosh


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Eve's breasts could talk she'd be interesting.*


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Why the fuck would we want to look at this again? Why did they make this into a promo? What the fuck?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Do we really need a near-death experience recap?


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Why would they recap a heart attack?


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WHAT IF DEAN AMBROSE CAUSED JERRY LAWLER TO HAVE THE HEART ATTACK?!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wow, way to make a serious incident look like a scripted storyline.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Mikecala98 said:


> Kaitlin's finisher is a botched body slam?


but i do


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I can't believe they recorded all that stuff backstage.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why do I feel like their treating Jerry Lawlers heart attack like a storyline? It's bothering me.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

SO creepy.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> ....They're recapping his heart attack....


I can't believe it either.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

wow they're recapping this again? with audio?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This is a tad disturbing...


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

A fucking video recap of Jerry's heart attack? Are they fucking with us? Did we really need to hear someone pretend to be Jerry gargling?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> This company is paying Natalya's salary. And Sara Del Ray's. And _this_ is on TV.


I need a hug & a puppy thinking about it this way.

The only upside is that all of those developmental girls get the benefit of SDR's awesome.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Kaitlyn just beat Layla! Also, watch an old man nearly die.

Jesus.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Any need for this dramatic music? fpalm


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

How hasn't one hour gone yet? I feel like I've been sat here for at least two and a half hours :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And they video tapped the entire thing...even when he was close to dying....ok..


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

No, this is horrible. I didn't just hear him having his heart attack, did I?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

TJTheGr81 said:


> This sounds pretty cool until you realize it would be Hornswoggle. Every time, its Hornswoggle.


Yh... fuckers.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Why were the cameras allowed so close to Jerry? That's just damn unsafe.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

fpalm Wow, WWE.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

THEY FUCKING FILMED THIS. Vince wanted this documented for his return if he lived. How fucking sick is this company?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I don't want this shit recapped... tell me when this bullshit is over.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

why are they even filming that backstage?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I still think its way to soon for king to return


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Nice to see Lawler has successfully recovered.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm getting AJ the next time she comes to my city. If fucking Kane had a chance then this ballgame is wide open.

Throw on some R.Kelly and Maxwell. I'll have that bitch loose in two minutes. :kobe


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

King about to get a mega pop


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Kinda wish they didn't show Jerry Lawler hospitalization footage in the same style they show wrestling vingettes


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

They are trying to make this look like a scripted event?


----------



## Skullduggery (Jan 5, 2009)

I cant believe they actually tape all that


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Striker said:


> Why do I feel like their treating Jerry Lawlers heart attack like a storyline? It's bothering me.
> 
> And lol at the geek in the Punk shirt clapping at Kaitlyn. Bet you he posts here.


They turned Eddie's death into a storyline. This really shouldn't surprise anyone


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

jesus this is harrowing...........


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

kaitlyn botched the set up to a basic ddt. why is she being pushed


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

fpalm....lol @ wrestling. What a shitty industry.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

How many ad's fark!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm getting AJ the next time she comes to my city. If fucking Kane had a chance then this ballgame is wide open.
> 
> Throw on some R.Kelly and Maxwell. I'll have that bitch loose in two minutes. :kobe


That's the spirit.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Jesus Christ. This must be up there with the worst opening hours in Raw history, if that report about them hiring a writer from TMZ is true and he is responsible for this then he should be fired right now, don't even wait until the end of the show.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

kobra860 said:


> Kaitlyn's music is awful. Even for Divas' standards.


I dig it, it grows on ya, like AJ's. Search youtube for it, not that bad once it gets going. lol


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

so someone is dying and they film it in the hope he lives and they can show it on tv?

pretty sick and twisted


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to go get a beer out of the fridge. If there is any more fuckery that happened while I'm gone, DO NOT TELL ME.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Ricezilla said:


> kaitlyn botched the set up to a basic ddt. why is she being pushed


Would you prefer Layla?


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

A little late, but they should give Kaitlin the old Lex Luger Narcissist gimmick. She's a bodybuilder, she'll have those poses down.


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

So if they filmed this....where is the Owen video?


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> THEY FUCKING FILMED THIS. Vince wanted this documented for his return if he lived. How fucking sick is this company?


It's all about the $$$.

:vince


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> I've been watching since around 1987-1988. Mentioned that and talked about shows from the last 25 years on here numerous times.
> 
> Not really worth arguing with somebody who responds to me like that though.


So obviously you have a very short memory if you can't remember the abduction angles involving Steph, Test wanting to marry her before HHH snuck in, etc. No, things just became way too ridiculous _right now_. :lmao

Sorry that I've not noticed your posts on here, but you can't expect people to know things like that without extended interaction.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

The best part was the shot with the 9:59 on it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> THEY FUCKING FILMED THIS. Vince wanted this documented for his return if he lived. How fucking sick is this company?


Wow, you're absolutely right. I didn't even think of that. That is truly sick.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I think I might have to post that New Jack video to describe how I feel about WWE right now. Some low down bitches.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The King is back!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

How in the fuck could they actually film that when they didn't know if he was going to live or not and why on earth show it now? Fuck that.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Punkholic said:


> It's all about the $$$.
> 
> :vince


Well they gotta make 100 mill back somehow.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

That was some perverse fucked up shit. Damn, WWE. I knew you were cheesy and crappy but I didn't know you had no boundaries.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> And they video tapped the entire thing...even when he was close to dying....ok..


That makes it even creepier.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm getting AJ the next time she comes to my city. If fucking Kane had a chance then this ballgame is wide open.
> 
> Throw on some R.Kelly and Maxwell. I'll have that bitch loose in two minutes. :kobe


You say it like Kane hasn't banging Divas since 99.

:lmao sure WWE. Let's not mention that WWE 13 has only been out two weeks while the other games have been out nearly two months.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Glad I was watching Family guy and missed what im hearing was awful. Its amazing how they had ppl recording everything when Lawler was close to dying. Vince will do anything for money.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This "Jerry Lawler dying maybe" recap does feed into my theory that Vinny Mac has, for the last twenty years or so, deludedly amassed footage of as many deaths and near-deaths as possible, as a way of researching and plotting his own immortality. Guys, I'm right about that.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Well I am glad he is better. Not glad he is back on Raw


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

chessarmy said:


> Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


Still fucked up.


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm not sensitive but I find the WWE filming Jerry's heart attack to be pretty fucking disturbing


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

chessarmy said:


> Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


That's not a good excuse, and even if that's true why fucking show it now?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

No shit WWE 13 was the highest selling sports game, NBA 2K13 has been out for almost a month, Fifa for a month, and Madden fucking 2 months


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

WWE '13 beating FIFA? Now, that's impressive...


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Here we go. I think he might announce retirement?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

chessarmy said:


> Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


I may not be in the insurance business, but if they require you film someone as they're potentially dying to prove you weren't neglectful...then it's a sick world we live in.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Mister Hands said:


> This "Jerry Lawler dying maybe" recap does feed into my theory that Vinny Mac has, for the last twenty years or so, deludedly amassed footage of as many deaths and near-deaths as possible, as a way of researching and plotting his own immortality. Guys, I'm right about that.


Vince will still be CEO of WWE in the year 2200.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is sick and twisted all of this


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

chessarmy said:


> Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


I get THAT. But showing it for some dramatic kayfabe-style video is fucking weird.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Would it be hoping too much for an epic heel turn for King right now?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome back King. Looking sharp!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Please Jerry stay out the ring


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

WWE 13 beat out all those games? They came out months ago that's why what a shitty stat.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO BOOOOOOOOOOOOO GO AWAY BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Such a shitty pop, Jesus Christ.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

So glad Lawler's back... Not.


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

Punkholic said:


> WWE '13 beating FIFA? Now, that's impressive...


It just came out. Of course it would beat it. Assassin's Creed came out the same day. Didn't beat that.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Ether said:


> No shit WWE 13 was the highest selling sports game, NBA 2K13 has been out for almost a month, Fifa for a month, and Madden fucking 2 months


I'm glad I wasn't the only one with sense enough to realize this.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Punk to come out and crash this


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

lol NBA 2k13>>>>>>>WWE13 by 500 miles.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

How long till Lawler takes part in a worked heart attack angle?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

superfudge said:


> That was some perverse fucked up shit. Damn, WWE. I knew you were cheesy and crappy but I didn't know you had no boundaries.


Next they'll try simulated rape. Hey ROH did and WWE has no problem taking other companies bad ideas


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Headliner said:


> I'm getting AJ the next time she comes to my city. If fucking Kane had a chance then this ballgame is wide open.
> 
> Throw on some R.Kelly and Maxwell. I'll have that bitch loose in two minutes. :kobe


*Kelly Kelly has nothing on Short Bus Bitch.*


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cena had 4 heartattacks during a single match once. He no sold them all..


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm glad to see that he's doing better but damn did I not need to see that video package beforehand.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Never thought I'd see this again.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

no disrespect intended, but he better be out here to announce his retirement.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

I hope Lawler announces his retirement. I would after having the heart attack. Traveling all the time does wear on you.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk cheap heat incoming?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

I miss the days of Lawler coming down the aisle with mic and thrashing the fans. "YOU'RE ALL IDIOTS".


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is it raining on my face? Oh, god.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I really hope he announces his retirement from announcing.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't wish ill on The King but I really don't want him returning to commentary. I really don't. He's done.

Not only that, I'd be more then a bit scared as a fan that something again may happen.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Still looks better than guys like Flair and Hogan but I think he returned too soon. Maybe he shouldnt have returned at all. He could have easily touted every week from his throne at his house.

Hoping Punk doesnt come out.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I bet someone got fired for not catching Owen Harts death on film.*


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

x78 said:


> Jesus Christ. This must be up there with the worst opening hours in Raw history, if that report about them hiring a writer from TMZ is true and he is responsible for this then he should be fired right now, don't even wait until the end of the show.


Yep thats true,Meltzer talked about it on OR last week, can probably expect more of this kind of thing.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

King looks way better.


TJTheGr81 said:


> You say it like Kane hasn't banging Divas since 99.
> 
> :lmao sure WWE. Let's not mention that WWE 13 has only been out two weeks while the other games have been out nearly two months.


I don't even know how to respond to that without thinking of the torture he probably inflicted on them.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Long live my signature! :cool2


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hope they turn him heel and bring him back as a cyborg


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope he announces his retirement from performing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

chessarmy said:


> Lawler was probably being recorded for insurance purposes, to show that WWE was doing everything they could


And some motherfucker in the production crew edited it the same way they would a regular kayfabe promo. Keep that footage off tv.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Damning, I'm getting all emotional again...


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dat Springer chant


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

Ziggler Mark said:


> no disrespect intended, but he better be out here to announce his retirement.


If I was Lawler and seen that video package, I'd leave on the spot.


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

Great reaction for him wow. Definitely a feel good moment right now


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm glad Lawler is all right and all, but Lawler Cole is not a good or synergestic commentary team


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Punk to interrupt for monster heat?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

His voice is still shot.. I wouldn't be surprised he says he's taking an extended break or retiring from ringside.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Please stop Wrestling King.. stick with commentating.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> Yep thats true,Meltzer talked about it on OR last week, can probably expect more of this kind of thing.


Yes, because TMZ is what you want to simulate.fpalm


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

At least Lawler returned in a marky crowd, imagine if he returned in Philly or something. Wouldn't be surprised if there was a few WHAT chants


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Jermaine, just retire. Please.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I feel a little bad flipping off this segment to watch football. But only little.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I was hoping the near death experience would lead him to rethink those shirts of his. Oh well, it's still great to see him looking remarkably well. (Y)


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*You're ALWAYS corny and cheesy, Jerry... ALWAYS.*


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Not trying to get corny or cheesy? Couple of years too late lol


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

What was the pop like when he came out?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

"Friends and fans" NOT "WWE Universe."


----------



## Sabu0230 (Jun 28, 2011)

looolLLLLL CM PUNK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Are they serious?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Punk interrupts.

Classic WWE:lmao


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol punk


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

LOOOOOOL PUNK!


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Epic heel shit incoming....


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

seriously?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

No why are they involving Punk in this shit

FUCK


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

cue the cheap heat.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

CHEAP HEAT ALERT


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT :mark:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

CM PUNK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah. Yeah.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

so fucking predictable....Punk is so fucking boring


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

ToddTheBod said:


> Punk to interrupt for monster heat?


You better green rep me..


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ToddTheBod said:


> Punk to interrupt for monster heat?


So much for monster heat :lmao

This crowd fucking sucks!


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

NOW THATS A FUCKING HEEL MOVE.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol WWE trying to do everything :lmao


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Called it


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

ToddTheBod said:


> Punk to interrupt for monster heat?


The WWE wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Well, they actually did it. They actually had CM Punk interrupt the return promo of a man who nearly died. They taped his near death and then they have him interrupted when he returns.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG THEYRE FUCKING DOING IT. PUNK PUNK PUNK PUNK


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh god, this is just poor taste. I know it's staged, but come the fuck on.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Using King's almost real death to get Punk heat? .... my greatest fears realized.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh good, Punk. 

Who called this? Nice job, whoever you are.

Fucking hell.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Punk to interrupt for monster heat?


No, that would never, ever happen...........


----------



## MillionDollarProns (Feb 10, 2011)

Ya know that's gotta be the worst thing about being a wrestling personality, every thing in your life becomes an angle. LIke you could almost die but then PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Ah hell na!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Holy shit that guy called it!


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

What a fucking call!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


BAHHHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH whoever called it...my hat is off to you.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

I suppose it's too good an opportunity to pass up to get some heat.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Peace out. I'm watching Housewives.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Lolooooloololololoololol 

THEY ARE GOING TO TRY TO WRITE THIS OFF AS A STORYLINE.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

punk v lawler tonight!!!


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

lol at someone calling a Punk appearance a couple of pages ago.


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Kinda knew this was coming.


----------



## ShaggyK (Apr 1, 2008)

Good lord they are DESPERATE to get Punk heat, this is sad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Glad to see you're doing well King....now retire for good please.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

By the time Punk retires, he'll have attained more cheap heat than Foley will have attained cheap pops.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

goddamnit are they really going to to get punk more heat by making fun of king who almost died? that's fucked up


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

WWE just cant help themselves.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm surprised Punk agreed to do this segment...


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Punk appears just when I was about to change the channel to football.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

PUNK


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Do I want to watch this, or catch Once Upon a Time on Hulu?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

And the crowd doesn't even fucking react. What a shit crowd!


----------



## Avon Barksdale (Jul 25, 2012)

You said it Michael Cole, "you gotta be kidding me."

They really are using this shit for a storyline. Are they really gonna try this hard to fuckin give CM Punk heat?


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I saw some people in the crowd bowing down to him, I can't believe it :lmao


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Let's see how many times WWE can exploit a genuine heart attack tonight...We're at 2.


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Back to business Jerry! 

Poor taste just like Noyk said!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Picking up right where they left off. Pigs in shit.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

punk v lawler tonight


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Jesus there's still 2 hours left. Feels like the first hour took forever.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Rockstar said:


> And the crowd doesn't even fucking react. What a shit crowd!


They seem to be reacting to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Wow.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)




----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"I would of beat you to death.......again".

CLASSIC FUCKING WWE:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait, Punk would have murdered Jerry Lawler?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

"beat you to death". Holy shit!


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love Punk.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Punk getting mad heat


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the fuck? That's seriously bad taste, the fuck WWE?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Have some class wwe. TNA and WWE have no class


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

This is fucking stupid


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this is disgusting and wrong shame on you wwe


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh shit.

CHEAP HEAT!


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

Fucking hell man. Bit much?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

This fucking company


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

This is almost attitude era EPIC.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Did he just say that? Wow, that's just...wow. I'm shocked at this fucking company right now. Shocked.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

this promo is going to border on ridiculously disrespectful right now.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

O_O


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

omg, He's a zombie.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

kings just as much to blame for this, hes as in it for the business as vince is


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Woah! WTF WWE this is sick and fucking twisted! Are you fucking serious! Using somewone to get major heat when somewone nearly died.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh I am so fucking tired of all this respect shit. Shut the fuck up Punk.


----------



## SouthernCross (Oct 2, 2008)

Very PG WWE having a superstar say he would beat a commentator to death if he was still in the ring.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Seriously? Oh god.
Who wrote this shit?


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

AndreBaker said:


> So obviously you have a very short memory if you can't remember the abduction angles involving Steph, Test wanting to marry her before HHH snuck in, etc. No, things just became way too ridiculous _right now_. :lmao
> 
> Sorry that I've not noticed your posts on here, but you can't expect people to know things like that without extended interaction.


I don't expect to be 'noticed'.

But whenever anybody criticises today's product for being awful, there's always someone to say 'It was worse when Russo was booking it.' It's getting to be one of the most tired and lame excuses for today's product being crap that I've seen on here.

I honestly don't think it was. Neither do most other people who were watching at the time.

The good outweighed the bad back then. Now it's the reverse.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

There's still two hours left?! Oh, God...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

bboy said:


> punk v lawler tonight


Yeah it would make sense to throw him in a match after recovering from a heart attack. :skip


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

The whole locker room should come out and drag Punk away from the ring.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Folks there goes PG wrestling


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

LOL that Army guy marking!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

This is right after Linda lost too.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

:lmao this is so stupid. Punk was always vaguely plausible up to this. But this is cartoon villainy.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Blah Blah Blah Respect me Blah Blah Blah Best In The World Blah Blah Blah 300+ days as champion Blah Blah Blah Horseshit.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Woah! WTF WWE this is sick and fucking twisted! Are you fucking serious! Using somewone to get major heat when somewone nearly died.
You can tell Cole isnt a fan of this. This is discusting. Carn't believe this is PG.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

You can tell the election is over.:lmao


----------



## UknowWho (Jan 31, 2012)

watch cena comes out again to get some cheers.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Seriously anyone thinking this is right needs a fucking kicking.

They are trying to get Punk over by using a guy who nearly died as an angle....

Sick as fuck


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That's actually true. King should not be wrestling at age 62!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

"Don't be a bully."

"You almost dying showed me disrespect."


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

yep...thats my breaking point. Sorry, but im done with this show tonight.


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

This is in seriously bad taste. Jesus fucking Christ.

In other news, worst Raw of the three-hour era, anyone?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Didnt want this to happen but hope some of u realize these guys are basically acting. Im sure Punk was happy to see him in the back.

Punk is a natural on the mic. He never sounds forced at all. Words just flow for him.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

The guy's face behind Lawler through this whole promo sums it up.

What the fuck.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know why people are so mad and upset. Jerry agreed to this, so who cares. 

It's called entertainment. :vince


----------



## LambdaLambdaLambda (Dec 30, 2011)

Headliner said:


> You can tell the election is over.:lmao


Hahahaha for sure!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Vince is probably :mark: right now.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Remember when Punk was in S.E.S and was a good heel?
*sigh* I miss babyface Punk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

They already said Eddie was in hell, so this aint nain for them.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

CM Punk is awesome!


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah it would make sense to throw him in a match after recovering from a heart attack. :skip


Well it doesn't make sense for them to exploit a legit heart attack with intense promos or have someone come out and say they would've killed them, so anything is possible.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Chris Murphy could have had a blast with this


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Nov. 20th is the 1 year anniversary of the Title reign.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah it would make sense to throw him in a match after recovering from a heart attack. :skip


It's all about the money. :vince


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I notice JR's gone as well. Brilliant. Fuck sake.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> Yeah it would make sense to throw him in a match after recovering from a heart attack. :skip


After what has happened so far, do you think they wouldn't


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

how does this not elicit asshole chants? how is there no one in the crowd to start a chant


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

wow ok this is just a little bit horrible


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This industry is fucking ghoulish.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

No. What. No.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

No. Please fuck no.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

I just thought of the ultimate nightmare. Punk retains, then faces King at TLC. WWE would totally do this. 

Heyman is faking a fucking heart attack.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

you guys said their not risky u said king is boring you asked for this


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

No......Don't......


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Blah Blah Blah Respect me Blah Blah Blah Best In The World Blah Blah Blah 300+ days as champion Blah Blah Blah Horseshit.


For three. Fucking. Months. Straight.

I cannot believe WWE has managed to make CM FUCKING PUNK boring for me.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh, fuck this.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Oh no..

Oh no...

No..

Oh Boy..


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at Jerry and his corny lines....


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

oh the fuckery


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

haha this is gold!!!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh fuck they going there they better not be going there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Are they really doing a heart attack angle here? REALLY?!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

They're mocking him now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

And now Paul E is faking a heart attack.:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG. NO. THEY CAN'T BE DOING THIS


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh for christ sakes


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Another Epic heel act


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

This is fucking unbelievable :lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't even know anymore... what the fuck?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

The immense amount of disrespect right now. I am fucking shocked and disgusted. This is disgusting.


----------



## Moto (May 21, 2011)

THIS IS REALLY HAPPENING. SO AWFUL.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Oh God


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

THIS IS SOOOOOOOOO MEAN!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

this is really bad taste


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

OMG, this is messed up LMAO


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't see how anyone can find this entertaining. Im sorry this is shit.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

THEY ARE MOCKING IT? WHAT THE FUCK


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Jesus fucking Christ.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Fake heart attack? :| wwe are so fucked up :lmao


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

HEART ATTACK WORKS

HOW YOU LIKE ME NOW LINDA?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Next, WWE does a storyline involving a snuff film


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

this is some sad shit


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

omg WWE......holy shit....someone needs to get fired over this big time. That is the sickets thing I have ever seen


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

They're mocking him now :lmao


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

This company is sick


----------



## DrowningFish (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn could this be the end of pg?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

From cheap heat to cheap pops. Here's Foley!


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Is Vince russo back or something?


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was in really bad taste.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao :lmao at this fucking company.


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Not even Punk and Heyman can make this funny or interesting. It's not even bad taste, its just bad...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

This is the most epic troll ever. Laughing my ass off here.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

keep in mind if you know anything about him, Lawler is fine with using this as an angle.. he was ok with using his own mother's death in a storyline in his feud with Cole, nothing is off limits when it comes to the business.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Shut the fuck up whiners. That was some Attitude Era shit right there


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

please stop this, this is neither funny or clever.


----------



## Mr. Perfect (May 18, 2005)

This is not even entertaining in the slightest.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

YOU GUYS WANTED THE WWE TO CHANGE AFTER LINDA LOST? :vince HERE IT IS :vince


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm fucking speechless


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Can't wait for all the butthurt punk haters to start crying


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

mick foley has some big ass titties.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk & Paul had better take Jerry out for a low-sodium, low-fat, heart-healthy drank after all this.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Foley cheap pop vs Punk cheap heat

Who can go cheaper


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Punks getting heat and it seems to be working on your folks. Punks just doing a job


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Fucking pathetic WWE. Really? Mocking a heart attack. :no:


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

FOLEY!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Daniel Bryan got fired for choking someone with a tie?


----------



## Disciple514 (Jul 29, 2010)

This shit ain't cool. This company has reached a new low.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

To make it worse, that didn't even get a fucking reaction. People were still cheering Punk. A shit crowd, a shit segment, and a shit company


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh no not paul


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

How the hell did Lawler agree to this? This is a major slap in the face.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

heel punk + heyman = gods, period, no other way around it :lmao "I brought him back to life", quote of the day


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow really. FUCKING REALLY!!! FAKING A FUCKING HEART ATTACK! IS THIS COMPANY FOR FUCKING REAL!!! SERIOUSLY WHY DO I WATCH THIS SHIT? I have never been so angry at WWE in my life. Having some fake a heart attack is disgusting just to get heat


----------



## tigerking288 (Jul 11, 2006)

What the fuck am I even watching anymore.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"This man just had a heart attack"

:lmao 

Can't help but love this shit.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

what the hell is going on here? please stop this, this is neither funny or clever.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"You gonna kip up?"

:lmao


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

These are the extraordinarily rare moments when I question why the fuck I watch professional wrestling.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

OK, this is awesome. It feels vintage


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

LKRocks said:


> Shut the fuck up whiners. That was some Attitude Era shit right there


No it was not twat. Never in the attitude era did they use some guys near live death as a way to get someone over. 
I guess you must have just started watching or something....

This is pathetic and rightly so they are getting fucked on twitter


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

That is the most disrespectful thing I have ever seen in my life of watching professional wrestling. It's right up there with them using Eddie Guerrero's death in a storyline, it's right up there with continuing the show after Owen Hart died. I am just sickened.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

For a moment I thought Lawler would be wrestling on Sunday for Foley's team.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

WWE, I applaud you. This heart attack stuff is fucking hilarious.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

tbh i loved evrey second of this since punk came out


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I wanted WWE to get more edgy, but not like this. Christ.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is just disgusting. Why is Foley a part of this? They're not even feuding anymore. 

What is Vince's problem? I just, oh, i just don't get this.

What is Foley even talking about???


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheap heat!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Punk Vs. Foley at the December PPV?


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Brave segment to air, success though imo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

We are we even having this angle?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Ether said:


> To make it worse, that didn't even get a fucking reaction. People were still cheering Punk. A shit crowd, a shit segment, and a shit company


In a nutshell.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

bunch of pansies and wussies with all your sensibilities in your shitty PG era, that segment was golden, it was Mega Uber heat for cm punk :lmao


----------



## bazzer (Jun 18, 2012)

I don't see the problem. King can just walk out anytime he wants. He agreed to do it (I assume or at least he's fine with it). I could see it coming a mile away. I think Punk breaking the fourth wall with his retarded cross-arms to make it appear that "kayfabe was broken" was retarded.

But I don't see the problem. King loves the business and that's why he's there. It's not like he's some young kid who needs any exposure.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

this is not attitude era and neither is it funny

if you have to rely on someone nearly dying to get over then that is bullshit


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I can't believe Diesel held the title that long.*


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> I don't expect to be 'noticed'.
> 
> But whenever anybody criticises today's product for being awful, there's always someone to say 'It was worse when Russo was booking it.' It's getting to be one of the most tired and lame excuses for today's product being crap that I've seen on here.
> 
> ...


If you don't expect to be noticed then don't make silly comments where you suggest that people should know your background as a fan due to what you have posted on here. If that's not what you were doing then why even make the comment? You're just being silly.

I'm not even defending today's product, just saying that WWE has run with this type of _format_ for a long time (a sitcom), the only difference being that they don't have the talent or lack of restrictions to pull it off now. Where did I say it was worse with Russo? I enjoyed the attitude era a lot. Comparing a writing style doesn't mean that I'm suggesting the performances or pay offs were as bad. How you got me comparing the quality of the product to that of the 90's I'll never know?

Seriously, the lack of reading comprehension within posters on these forums is astounding.


----------



## CM Jewels (Nov 19, 2011)

Kneel to your God...Punk.

Wanna know what real heel work looks like, you're witnessing it.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Brave segment to air, success though imo.

it is distasteful though


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Cheap Foley location pop.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Is the attitude era back? This segment is epic.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

People complainin???? are you fuckin serious???

This is a pretty good promo.

Fuck this forum...


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

dat cheap hometown pop


----------



## Peapod (Jul 29, 2010)

bboy said:


> this is not attitude era and neither is it funny
> 
> if you have to rely on someone nearly dying to get over then that is bullshit


For once bboy, I agree with you.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

TripleG said:


> Punk Vs. Foley at the December PPV?


If i have to watch that fat fuck go at it while im in attendance, I might ask for a refund.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Foley's promo was good.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

dunno about all of you, but FINALLY WWE had the balls to pull some serious sensitivity Heat, this was borderline disgusting and hilarious as fuck, fuck the PG era and borderline Attitude era, we need more of this :lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

FUCK THIS PG SHIT AND THE KIDDIES BRING BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA AND EDGY TV


Omggggg this is so classless and in such bad taste


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Ok, this is a new low. I know everyone agreed to do it and all that but...wow. 

Not edgy.
Not cool.
Not funny.

Sure, Punk gets a bit of heat out of it but it sits poorly since a real life near tragedy was involved.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

you asked for edgy, now stop moaning you got it


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> bunch of pansies and wussies with all your sensibilities in your shitty PG era, that segment was golden, it was Mega Uber heat for cm punk :lmao


Yeah, those boos for Punk were overwhelming!


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

cheap heat


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

deadman18 said:


> Another Epic heel act


That was awesome lmao.

On a side note, how bout them Tide? Hahaha.

Go Ducks!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

this was a new low for this company draw a line somewhere seriously.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



Falkono said:


> No it was not twat. Never in the attitude era did they use some guys near live death as a way to get someone over.
> I guess you must have just started watching or something....
> 
> This is pathetic and rightly so they are getting fucked on twitter


Shut your mouth. They used Big Show's dad death as a fucking Storyline. Oh boo hoo they are mocking a heart attack. Shut up. He survived.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWE wanted you guys to react and there getting you to do so


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't even know if Brad Maddox's buns in trunks and Justin & Tyson can save this evening for me.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Best Raw ever. :cool2


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Not watching at the moment but jesus fuck, this sounds tasteless.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

The last 15 minutes where *fucking* awesome.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Great segment, even if it was in bad taste.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I commend them for taking the risk to do the angle, I just don't think it went over as planned. Punk is too beloved by the audience to be hated for entertaining them, even by way of heel tactics.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

the wwe gave these people every opportunity to chant asshole and they didn't take it - the attitude era could've been revived and Columbus couldn't get it done


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

I...really don't want to watch this shit show tonight. Just...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh frak, he's actually gonna stay on commentary. Can't he just have his moment, and retire?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Was that a jab at Linda somehow, for spending all that $$$ and flopping?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



Jotunheim said:


> bunch of pansies and wussies with all your sensibilities in your shitty PG era, that segment was golden, it was Mega Uber heat for cm punk :lmao


Mocking someone's near death? We're not sensitive, we just have souls. 

It'd be like mocking Owen's death, or Benoit's, or Eddie's. 

Have a heart, bro.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*

You want an "edgy product" but you complain when they give you what you want? PG has turned you all into a bunch of pussies.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was disgusting and perhaps even worse, boring as fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I still can't believe what I just watched. That might be the worse segment of the year.

I guess this was Vince's way of saying Linda's campaign is over.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

El_Absoluto said:


> People complainin???? are you fuckin serious???
> 
> This is a pretty good promo.
> 
> Fuck this forum...


Fuck off.


----------



## CodyRhodes (Jan 23, 2011)

That was just embarrassing.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

The segment wasn't in bad taste because Lawler himself is okay with it. The segment was bad though, especially when Foley just starts yelling to make for a good clip in the PPV promos. 

lol @ people mad that WWE did an edgy segment for once. If you felt offended then you still must think wrestling is real. PG ERA~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Night King (Aug 3, 2011)

well that was fucked up but i enjoyed the foley bit
foley is god !


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The WWE facebook pages comments section is EXPLODING :lmao


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Brad 'I didn't even matter in FCW' Maddox is debuting on RAW.

Dean Ambrose is somewhere backstage doing nothing.


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

LMFAO. This just proves you people bitch just to bitch.

This was the edgiest thing WWE has done since the attitude era. There is no way WWE would have done this had Linda McMahon won or was still running.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Interested in what Maddox the wwe wants to wrestle tonight? Referee or former FCW Champion.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Why are people bothered by this? It was epic as hell and it wouldn't happen if the King didn't sign up for it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

3MB should be a write in for Team Foley's last guy. Yes, all three of them.


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*

Nice job by WWE with the tag team division.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Are you people stunned? Seriously? To those of you saying "You wanted edgy, you got it, stop whining", you've gotta be kidding me. This isn't fucking edgy, this isn't what "attitude" is all about. A man nearly died and narrowly survived and they are making fun of it. They fucking filmed him AS HE WAS DYING! SICK! DISGUSTING! THIS IS NOT EDGY!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

30 pages back, you bitch about PG ERA LAME WE WANTZ ATITOOD!!!!

now you're bitching about a little edge. 

Makes fucking sense. Shut the fuck up you whiny pussies.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I mean, if we're gonna mock deaths tonight, Linda's political career is right there for the taking. Fun for the whole family.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Was the cameraman wearing a Maddox t-shirt? Ready for mass production!

Primo and Epico (Y) Shame they'll be taking the fall.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Why did I get the sudden feel Maddox could be a big star?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This was a quality piece of heel work. BUT, it was also terrible and inappropriate and hurt my feelings. 

Punk made it work because he's a professional, and King sold it because a check is a check. But I would have rather not seen it.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

FUCK THIS FORUM

That was awesome.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Remember when Punk was leader of the Straight Edge Society? He was such a good heel then, now he is sucking at this heel storyline.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

That was Katie Vick levels of shameful, honestly. And people have the nerve to criticize the Attitude Era for being in bad taste


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

Anyone knows if this referee has previous wrestling experience?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



iwatchwrestling said:


> Mocking someone's near death? We're not sensitive, we just have souls.
> 
> It'd be like mocking Owen's death, or Benoit's, or Eddie's.
> 
> Have a heart, bro.


screw it, I'm tired of watching about hurting people's feeling, Jerry lawler AGREED to this, they wouldn't have done shit if he didn't green light it in the first place, so I think it's fucking golden

if anything you should blame Jerry lawler for agreeing to this and hurting all of your wussy hearts and pansy feelings, not cm punk, neither the writting team

cm punk rocked that promo, he is a Heat magnet Heel God



> You want an "edgy product" but you complain when they give you what you want? PG has turned you all into a bunch of pussies.


^this, sometimes I can't understand some people


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You want an "edgy product" but you complain when they give you what you want? PG has turned you all into a bunch of pussies.


Yeah seriously. hese guys are a bunch of pussies. "Oh it was on bad taste"
It's fucking proffesional wrestling. Everything goes. Get over yourselves you dumbshits.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



LKRocks said:


> Shut your mouth. They used Big Show's dad death as a fucking Storyline. Oh boo hoo they are mocking a heart attack. Shut up. He survived.


this and did not orton say that eddie is in hell for heat

you people need to stop whining

i cracked up when punk said to heyman you nearly gave me a heartattack


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



Falkono said:


> No it was not twat. Never in the attitude era did they use some guys near live death as a way to get someone over.
> I guess you must have just started watching or something....
> 
> This is pathetic and rightly so they are getting fucked on twitter


But Randy Orton did talk about Eddie Guerrero 'burning in Hell' after Eddie's death to get himself over in a feud with Rey Mysterio. That was Ruthless Agression era stuff though.

Despite all the stupid shit that happened, I can't remember any times that anyone's death/near death was mocked in the Attitude Era, TBH.

EDIT: Big Show's dad didn't actually die in real life. Can't compare the two. fpalm


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Loved that entire bit. You want to draw heat as a fucking heel? That was one of the biggest heel moments I've ever seen. I couldn't believe he interrupted Lawler.

Attitude.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh You Didnt Know said:


> LMFAO. This just proves you people bitch just to bitch.
> 
> This was the edgiest thing WWE has done since the attitude era. There is no way WWE would have done this had Linda McMahon won or was still running.


Edgy does not mean stupid. Learn the difference.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Yeah because All the well informed people are on twitter right? 

It's a tasteless angle but it's hardly the most offensive thing ever.... If your actually shocked you haven't been watching long enough...


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Special Guest Enforcer? Reminds me of WWE 13 Attitude Era Mode. Wow what a segment.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

What CM Punk and Heyman just did pisses me off like no other! That was fucking horrible!


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was hard to watch but boy did it work. They did their job.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

Huganomics said:


> FUCK THIS PG SHIT AND THE KIDDIES BRING BACK THE ATTITUDE ERA AND EDGY TV
> 
> 
> Omggggg this is so classless and in such bad taste


EXACTLY

You guys wanted a more edgy product, you just fucking got it, and you still cry.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Nest match?


----------



## GayAngel (Jan 4, 2011)

NOw that was one of the best segments in years. Bravo Bravo Bravo. ty WWE


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

:lmao at the people saying this got heat on Punk, the crowd didn't give a fuck about it. When Punk came out, people in the crowd were cheering, when Heyman was faking the heart attack, they were silent, this didn't do shit.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Was a pretty good segment. Was really hoping Punk wouldnt interrupt though but with Mick and Jerry being fine it all worked out. Im amazed so many ppl "stopped" watching or were pissed. We all know this is scripted and Jerry would have ok'd it. So many ppl whine about PG and when an edgy moment happens ppl get upset. Im saying this as someone who didnt want it to happen but ended up liking the segment as a whole.


----------



## Monday Night Raw (Aug 5, 2012)

Joseph92 said:


> Remember when Punk was leader of the Straight Edge Society? He was such a good heel then, now he is sucking at this heel storyline.


he is by far the best product wwe has, he is keeping the company going ffs.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

All the bunch of pussies that are complainin deserve all the PG shit...

YOu are what's wrong with this business.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

That was definitely something that would have not been done if Linda won.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Jotunheim said:


> dunno about all of you, but FINALLY WWE had the balls to pull some serious sensitivity Heat, this was borderline disgusting and hilarious as fuck, fuck the PG era and borderline Attitude era, we need more of this :lmao


Talking about heart attacks and making fun of someone who nearly died of one isn't edgy or cool. If you actually enjoy that sort of thing then you must be mentally unstable or something along those lines. I just hope you never have anyone in your family suffer a heart attack as you won't be finding it too funny when people make fun of them right?

I mean come the fuck on. Yep punk is a bastard but don't use a man dying of a heart attack to get your heat. Be more creative man.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

SandyRavage said:


> you asked for edgy, now stop moaning you got it


No we asked for good writing and decent feuds. 
WWE just made a promo for Punk to use someone who nearly died as a way to get him over with the crowd. There are billions of ways to do that and they are all in good taste. This was sick. Someone having a heart attack and nearly dying is not something to joke and laugh about. It is not something to play around with. At the start of the show they had a tribute to the troops message talking about all those who died in the wars. If they came out and had Punk take the piss out of those people who died would you still think that was right? What is the difference from taking the piss out of someone who nearly died and someone who did?
There is a line and they crossed it.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Falkono said:


> No it was not twat. Never in the attitude era did they use some guys near live death as a way to get someone over.
> I guess you must have just started watching or something....
> 
> This is pathetic and rightly so they are getting fucked on twitter


Yeah cause bossman dragging a casket with big shows father while he himself was hangin off it wasnt tasteless at all.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

cut midway through the entrance


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL! Now Heyman is screwing Punk over!?!?! Wow is he ignorant!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heyman needs to bring Lesnar to destroy this version of Punk. Dude's too much of a bitch.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Sin Cara, gosh..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wait, people are defending that shit? Wrestling fans:lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Paul Heyman is now Fix It Felix. 

And literally, his first line. HIS FIRST LINE at the booth, and I already can't stand King.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> 30 pages back, you bitch about PG ERA LAME WE WANTZ ATITOOD!!!!
> 
> now you're bitching about a little edge.
> 
> Makes fucking sense. Shut the fuck up you whiny pussies.


Yeah, because obviously if you want "edge" you want the absolute most extreme example...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

What sorcery is this? Nobody got a jobber entrance?

Edit- Oh wait, there they all are.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This isn't "Attitude" or "Edgy." There's nothing innovative or underground about it.

People who think that this is edgy are those white kids from the 'burbs who listen to rap to annoy their parents.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I don't know what it says about me, but I enjoyed the CM Punk/King stuff


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The attitude era is officially back. That was AWESOME.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

Pyro guy botched


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

Stop whining. Lawler obviously gave them the go-ahead. It was entertaining and ballsy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

and they get rid of JR at commentary


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Fuck anybody who hated that Punk/Foley/Lawler segment. That was fucking amazing.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hajduk1911 said:


> cut midway through the entrance


That was pretty funny  And the pyro was early


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

JR gone :sad:


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

You all complain that the WWE doesn't push boundaries... but apparently only when it's not one of YOUR moral boundaries. 

Hypocrites. You _deserve_ low level entertainment.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Wait, people are defending that shit? Wrestling fans:lmao


Yep, this is why I don't tell many people I'm a wrestling fan. And people wonder why society looks down on wrestling and it's fans, pathetic


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Primo should be under the Sin Cara hood.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Green Light said:


> That was Katie Vick levels of shameful, honestly. And people have the nerve to criticize the Attitude Era for being in bad taste


It's not even comparable to any angle. Katie Vick was some made up character, Lawler's heart attack was real. People actually defending that are the reason people think wrestling fans are ignorant neckbeards or ********. 

Where the hell did JR go?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Official Raw Discussion Thread 11/12/12*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> You want an "edgy product" but you complain when they give you what you want? PG has turned you all into a bunch of pussies.


They can be as edgy as they want – I'm all for a less kiddie feel, they can start having sex with a fake corpse in a coffin again for all I care – but to me that wasn't a clever segment. Sure, the promos were good, and I can understand why it would be tempting to use the situation to try and create heat for a heel that's still a little too loved by audiences, but it came across as crass in a way that will turn a lot of people off.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They cut Primetime entrance? Not feeling that at all.


Flocka Ambrose said:


> That was definitely something that would have not been done if Linda won.


Or if Linda's election still had another couple weeks.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

BigWillie54 said:


> Yeah cause bossman dragging a casket with big shows father while he himself was hangin off it wasnt tasteless at all.
> 
> Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


And who in that angle was dead or nearly died? Having a rope tied around your waist is part of entertainment. They were safe the entire time. It has nothing to do with death. As in real death.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I find the removal of JR from the announce table to be more offensive than that segment.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:mark: what if dean ambrose is the solution that heyman will use? :mark: OR TOMKO THE PROBLEM SOLVER EVEN THOUGH HES IN JAIL :mark:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Look at Micheal Cole sucking up to Lawler now. Was only just before Wrestlemania 27 that he was mocking Lawler's mother's death wasn't it?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And JR just vanishes from the commentary table? I guess his time is done.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Where's JR?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

And also, I cannot abide that Justin Gabriel gets sacrificed to make the PTP look impressive. 

#cranky


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

LOL! King is already sick of Cole! Some things never change


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> The attitude era is officially back. That was AWESOME.


*facepalm*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Great Below said:


> You all complain that the WWE doesn't push boundaries... but apparently only when it's not one of YOUR moral boundaries.
> 
> Hypocrites. You _deserve_ low level entertainment.


We want _*good*_ entertainment. Edgy or sanitized, bullshit is bullshit. And that was some bullshit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That was probably the best segment on Raw all year.

In other news, Lawler still sucks at commentary. Can Punk fire him?


----------



## Parison Sapphire (Nov 15, 2011)

Lol at the people saying that was a good segment because it was like the attitude era. I don't think that many of you watched wrestling at the time if you thought that was similar.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What is the local doing out here?


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

Except it wasn't funny, wasn't edgy, wasn't clever, Punk's promo was generic (again) and the crowd was dead (minus hometown pop, GJ!).


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Titus tights look wet...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

little surprised they went with that but i liked the segment overall. heyman having a fake heart attack though was a bit too much imo.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh shit, someone gonna get lucky!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

ADR is about to take her from Primo/Epico.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That note said "Want to get over with me?"


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

bitches love Cardo!

:jay2


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

ADR paying off Rosa for something?


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Hmmm, fix the Foley situation. Find something or someONE to keep Foley occupado during the match. Hmmm, who do we know with history with Foley that isn't in a storyline and is heel enough to help Heyman and Punk. Hmmm...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

fpalm at the morons thinking making fun of heart attacks is bringing back the "attitude era". God you have no fucking clue.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

The Great Below said:


> You all complain that the WWE doesn't push boundaries... but apparently only when it's not one of YOUR moral boundaries.
> 
> Hypocrites. You _deserve_ low level entertainment.


Mocking someone's near death experience that was televised is stooping to a new low. There's nothing entertaining about that.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Complaining about something that's not PG, real good!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> You all complain that the WWE doesn't push boundaries... but apparently only when it's not one of YOUR moral boundaries.
> 
> Hypocrites. You _deserve_ low level entertainment.


First of all, there's hundreds of members who post in the Raw forum, not every person thinks the same. And people asked for Attitude, not shitting on a heart attack.


----------



## bustacaps181 (Nov 13, 2012)

I disagree that it was in bad taste. I didn't think it was funny, I just thought it was a good way of getting heat. It would be in bad taste if Jerry was at home recovering. But he's here, he's fine, and I wouldn't be surprised if he had no problem with that segment.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Dat yellow.. my eyes. :B


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Wow! Rey is going crazy!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

The Great Below said:


> You all complain that the WWE doesn't push boundaries... but apparently only when it's not one of YOUR moral boundaries.
> 
> Hypocrites. You _deserve_ low level entertainment.


That was low....


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

This should be a good match.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh, Rosa's back. 

I do admit, I kinda missed Lawler's creepy comments about the Divas. I'm sure I'll be sick of them in a few weeks.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

They way they announce Rey Mysterio is annoying. "Rey Mistayyyyrio."


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> We want _*good*_ entertainment. Edgy or sanitized, bullshit is bullshit. And that was some bullshit.





kobra860 said:


> Mocking someone's near death experience that was televised is stooping to a new low. There's nothing entertaining about that.


I was highly entertained. 

Newsflash: You aren't the only ones in the audience.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

This thread has turned into a shithole.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm still in awe because of that Punk/Mick segment. Fucking awesome. We need more of that. Took me back to the nineties, when kids flipped off the camera and no stupid ass pussified "smart" fans complained about bad taste.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Rey is always so amazing! He is always pulling off some crazy shit! I love how he through him over the ropes with his legs! That was awesome


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> Complaining about something that's not PG, real good!


The Attitude Era sucked. The Ruthless Agression Era was mortifying in its badness. 

There. I said it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Joel said:


> Heyman needs to bring Lesnar to destroy this version of Punk. Dude's too much of a bitch.


I sense that's the way they're going. With the way Punk just talked to him, then stormed off. 

The question is, when? Would that be a mania feud? Lesnar costs Punk the belt at the Rumble?


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Wow! What a segment. I don't know to say. Obviously shouldn't have been but i enjoyed it. 

Shame the crowd didn't eat it up. You could see people (even one military) behind Lawler laughing and agreeing with Punk.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Huganomics said:


> I find the removal of JR from the announce table to be more offensive than that segment.


The King is a returning hero. JR was just a fill-in.

Maybe they can get JR back in the mix by having him dance with the Funkasaurus.


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

The only problem I have with the Punk promo is that it didn't seem to go over the way it was supposed to. I think they were expecting nuclear heat -- instead Punk got a lukewarm reaction at best. Everything about this build to SvS has been underwhelming.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

I am actually having seconds thoughts on that segment. Punk has just become the biggest heel since Orton in 09.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Wait, people are defending that shit? Wrestling fans:lmao


Like I said in that Kid Kash thread, is Hitler was a wrestler on TV, people would defend the holocaust.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

To the people who enjoyed that and are defending it, you just might be as sick as the people who wrote it.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

I thought the segment was amazing!!! that is how you get a fan to want someone to lose.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Jerry is obviously cool with what went down...fuck he even made a joke about thanking everyone from the bottom of his heart.

Get over yourselves 

That made Punk look like a peice of shit and I loved every second


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Like I said in that Kid Kash thread, is Hitler was a wrestler on TV, people would defend the holocaust.


You know, I don't disagree with this statement at all.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> The Attitude Era sucked.


The storylines? I could see that. The caliber of talent that they had? No way.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

nice move WWE very nice move - you took 10 seconds and created something with legs. Nice Job.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Rockstar said:


> To the people who enjoyed that and are defending it, you just might be as sick as the people who wrote it.


Chuck E Cheese is that way >>


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

People are too overly insensitive. If Lawler was fine with it then I'm fine with it. Doesn't anyone remember when Cole mocked his mother who had just passed away a few days prior?

I highly, highly doubt everything doesn't go through Lawler when they try and pull a stunt like this. Relax guys. If anything I admire Lawler's dedication to his craft. If you want to criticize the segment, then criticize it for being absolute shit. Not because it crossed the line.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

checkcola said:


> The King is a returning hero. JR was just a fill-in.
> 
> Maybe they can get JR back in the mix by having him dance with the Funkasaurus.


:lmao BAH GAWD.


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

Next I will be hearing people applauding wwe if they mocked pedophilia or rape as it's non-pg and is bringing back the attitude era.


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

lawler prob agreed to it. if he gave them consent then whats the problem. this is a guy that nearly died wrestling. he has a love for the business and knows it would get punk major heat.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

The Great Below said:


> I was highly entertained.
> 
> Newsflash: You aren't the only ones in the audience.


Good for you. Luckily in the third hour there's going to be a ADR/Rosa/Orton rape angle that might be down you alley so stay tuned.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The storylines? I could see that. The caliber of talent that they had? No way.


The talent on the roster now is just as high as back then. It's just not being utilized properly.

(See: The tag match right now, the Divas division, any storyline that doesn't involve the top 3 or 4 guys.)


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

The fact that Punk's heel work has got to people on this forum is too funny, and testament to Punk's ability.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

It wasnt a great segment it was better than what we usually get, but people making out as an all time offensive are laughable...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

AngryPhil said:


> Jerry is obviously cool with what went down...fuck he even made a joke about thanking everyone from the bottom of his heart.
> 
> Get over yourselves
> 
> That made Punk look like a peice of shit and I loved every second


Just because the person directly involved said that it was OK, it doesn't mean that everyone else won't get offended.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

AngryPhil said:


> Jerry is obviously cool with what went down...fuck he even made a joke about thanking everyone from the bottom of his heart.
> 
> Get over yourselves
> 
> That made Punk look like a peice of shit and I loved every second


That Jerry Lawler was a willing participant in a ghoulish, shitty segment does not make it any less of a ghoulish, shitty segment.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG! These Buffalo Wild Wings commercial are funny, but that last one was rather weird


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Lawler is a carny and y'all are a bunch of rubes.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> Like I said in that Kid Kash thread, is Hitler was a wrestler on TV, people would defend the holocaust.


Considering there are already people who defend the holocaust, you're probably right.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

How I feel about the WWE right now.
Skip to 8:32
You are welcome.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

TITUS' BARK!


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

bboy said:


> Talking about heart attacks and making fun of someone who nearly died of one isn't edgy or cool. If you actually enjoy that sort of thing then you must be mentally unstable or something along those lines. I just hope you never have anyone in your family suffer a heart attack as you won't be finding it too funny when people make fun of them right?
> 
> I mean come the fuck on. Yep punk is a bastard but don't use a man dying of a heart attack to get your heat. Be more creative man.


shut up, like I said again, Jerry lawler agreed to this, so there's no malice involved, this is a fucking storyline, period

jesus christ, some people take it too real in this day and time, it's the very reason Attitude era will never be back, it's because of people like you and many others that became borderline sensitivity freaks

you deserve this piece of shit product we are given every week in this piece of shit PG era, bunch of mediocrity


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

One day, they're gonna take the piss out of a kid with terminal cancer.

Fucking disgrace that was. Totally unacceptable.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mister Hands said:


> That Jerry Lawler was a willing participant in a ghoulish, shitty segment does not make it any less of a ghoulish, shitty segment.


Exactly


----------



## AJJets107 (Jan 2, 2007)

If Lawler was ok about Cole talking about his dead mother. Jokes about his heart attack would be too imo. 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*When Titus barks I literally have to go check to see if my Rotty's are okay. *


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> Just because the person directly involved said that it was OK, it doesn't mean that everyone else won't get offended.


you are meant to be offended...it was intentionally so.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh good, King is already talking about the Divas. Nothing changes.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

come on primetime playas

its not too late to use Headliner's new angle!


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tytus O'neil is a good powerhouse. He has true potential and it is showing in this match!


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

bboy said:


> Next I will be hearing people applauding wwe if they mocked rape as it's non-pg and is bringing back the attitude era.


Two letters:

A

W

/throwsshoeforforgettingalready


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

OH shit, Im having a heart attack watching a bunch of pussies crying cuz Punk took a shot at DARK HUMOR.

Seriously half this forum are just sick sick people who find pleasure in bitchin.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Pretty fucked up segment but I'll be honest, I enjoyed it and heels will be heels.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


> Good for you. Luckily in the third hour there's going to be a ADR/Rosa/Orton rape angle that might be down you alley so stay tuned.


Yeah she's getting raped on live TV to end the show.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

you should have respect for Paul, he just had a heart attack!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Remind me again why we can't have JR at the booth?


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

ADR could lead a Primo/Epico/Rosa/RR group but I don't think that's where they're going with it.

I'd take anything that gets P&E a bigger part in the show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

You know what offends me?

Tyson Kidd not getting any kind of a push.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Mommy, the evil man in yellow mocked a heart attack! I'll go complain on the internet! Boo hoo


----------



## Oh You Didnt Know (Nov 13, 2012)

If I ALMOST died from a heart attack and then was completely fine I would want people to poke fun at me personally. Someone in the wrestling business his whole life? Who fucking cares? He's fine. He didn't die. And this brings back the attitude era edge. The fact we are even talking about all this like this is proof it worked.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> The talent on the roster now is just as high as back then. It's just not being utilized properly.


The Rock, The Undertaker, Kane, Stone Cold, Mick Foley, and Triple H all were at their best. There's no comparison.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheF1BOB said:


> One day, they're gonna take the piss out of a kid with cancer.
> 
> Fucking disgrace that was.


Next October, when Cena brings back the pink shirt, count on it.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Tyson kid has been impressing me more and more as the weeks go on!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Lawler is already grating on me.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Rockstar said:


> To the people who enjoyed that and are defending it, you just might be as sick as the people who wrote it.


So if u didnt hate it then your sick? Wouldnt Jerry agree to that segment. The Heyman stuff went too far but Mick and Punk and alittle Lawler all excelled on the mic.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Tim Legend said:


> It wasnt a great segment it was better than what we usually get, but people making out as an all time offensive are laughable...


And this right here is why wwe is in the shit they are in. This fan thinks it is laughable to use a heart attack victim who was dead for near 10mins in an angle to help get a wrestler over....

I can assure you one day when your older and know someone who dies from a heart attack you won't be laughing


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I don't know about anyone else, but I really like Darren Young. He has improved so much since I seen him on NXT.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Remind me again why we can't have JR at the booth?


because that would make sense


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

LMAO at all the people in this thread who think it was things like that last CM Punk segment which made the Attitude Era great.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Too many sensitive pussies. Sure, it wasn't something that should have been done but obviously they all signed off on it. Change the fucking channel if you don't like it. Boo fucking hoo.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Crazy action here.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

El_Absoluto said:


> OH shit, Im having a heart attack watching a bunch of pussies crying cuz Punk took a shot at DARK HUMOR.
> 
> Seriously half this forum are just sick sick people who find pleasure in bitchin.


Yeah I'm the sick one for not finding jokes about a dude almost dying on camera funny. What a bitch I am!


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I thought the Punk/Foley/Lawler stuff was awesome. I really don't care about good or bad taste, I just found it to be hilarious. Of course if somebody was talking about somebody I knew like that in real life, I wouldn't like it, but this is for entertainment purposes and I'm a hypocrite. Amazing segment.

Especially when Heyman faked the heart attack, then Punk said "You almost gave me a heart attack! >_<


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Creative/Vince is pretty fucked up for going with that angle, imo.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good ending.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Oh You Didnt Know said:


> If I ALMOST died from a heart attack and then was completely fine I would want people to poke fun at me personally. Someone in the wrestling business his whole life? Who fucking cares? He's fine. He didn't die. And this brings back the attitude era edge. The fact we are even talking about all this like this is proof it worked.


Worked for who? Honestly it's a PR disaster for the WWE. This goes beyond the boundaries of entertainment.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> How I feel about the WWE right now.
> Skip to 8:32
> You are welcome.


Oh God. :lmao

Also, Tyson is killing it, as always.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This match was _excellent_! It could have been about 5 minutes longer, to suit me.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Fucking hell, can we ever have a Mysterio match where we DON'T have a 619?


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

that was a great ending to that tag match


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Wow, they really amped shit up in the end.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Gariel and Kiff won a match?!?! :cheer :cheer


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Nice ending. Only in Rey's matches do fellas fall onto the ropes like that.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Keep this tag team thing going WWE, that was kinda fun.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

As someone who knows someone who has had a heart attack this was plain disgusting and not funny. There is edgy and downright offensive and stupid. That segment was classless. How anyone can justify that shit is beyond me. Each to their own


----------



## Kazz (Nov 1, 2004)

Somewhere A.W. just watched that heart attack segment and thought to himself "The fuck I get fired for again?!"


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Paul Heyman just had a heart attack. Show some respect ok?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

ToxieDogg said:


> LMAO at all the people in this thread who think it was things like that last CM Punk segment which made the Attitude Era great.


I seriously doubt any of them remember or have even watched the Attitude Era.

:lmao :lmao at Sin Cara.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Just started watching Raw. What did I miss so far?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am giving this match a true and honest 10/10 as it was extremely intense! I love it!

THANK GOD!!! It looks like the tag team division is being brought back to life!!!


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

That was a fun match


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Blue. said:


> Nice ending. Only in Rey's matches do fellas fall onto the ropes like that.


yeah its not like his moveset is designed to knock people down in the right position in the knee to set up the 619 on purpose

because that would be crazy


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> I seriously doubt any of them remember or have even watched the Attitude Era.


Thats what I was thinking


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Omega_VIK said:


> Just started watching Raw. What did I miss so far?


Vince has gone insane.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

Asenath said:


> This was a quality piece of heel work. BUT, it was also terrible and inappropriate and hurt my feelings.
> 
> Punk made it work because he's a professional, and King sold it because a check is a check. But I would have rather not seen it.


I agree. 

The fact that the incident is still so fresh in mind is going to rattle people, but Vince knows that he's doing and frankly we all know he's not above exploiting someone's death (We all remember how they used Eddie's ghost in the Batista/ Rey feud ).

I'm more surprised that King was comfortable with it happening, because of course he must agreed to basically having his real near-death experience as a plot angle.

They wanted to make the segment as shocking as possible, so there ya go. 
Seeing people freak out over the segment is funny because, yes it was tasteless but this is the WWE-- they've already done worst and we're still watching. 

I try not to moralize at people about their sense of humor or the levels of "edginess" they can take because everyone is different and one person's joke is another person's "crossing the line", but I'm on the fence about this.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Just started watching Raw. What did I miss so far?


Fuckery, bullshit, and an excellent 8 man tag match.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMFAO! at Rey and Sin Cara doing the Millions of Dollars dance. I have no idea why it's so funny to me, but it is.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

JobbyJobberson said:


> People are too overly insensitive. If Lawler was fine with it then I'm fine with it. Doesn't anyone remember when Cole mocked his mother who had just passed away a few days prior?
> 
> I highly, highly doubt everything doesn't go through Lawler when they try and pull a stunt like this. Relax guys. If anything I admire Lawler's dedication to his craft. If you want to criticize the segment, then criticize it for being absolute shit. Not because it crossed the line.


How do you know if Jerry was fine with it deep down? If you suffered a near death heart attacks 9 weeks prior, how would you feel if the company you worked for used the tragedy as a catalyst to get heat on their top heel?

Some people have moral values, and there's certain shit you just shouldn't do when it hits this close to home.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

R.K.O Peep said:


> As someone who knows someone who has had a heart attack this was plain disgusting and not funny. There is edgy and downright offensive and stupid. That segment was classless. How anyone can justify that shit is beyond me. Each to their own


People here will justify anything. I'm not even surprised anymore. There's no way to defend that segment.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

Kazz said:


> Somewhere A.W. just watched that heart attack segment and thought to himself "The fuck I get fired for again?!"


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Vince has gone insane.


Insane-er.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kazz said:


> Somewhere A.W. just watched that heart attack segment and thought to himself "The fuck I get fired for again?!"


If they had written the rape joke for him, it'd be different. Guaranteed.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

kobra860 said:


> Worked for who? Honestly it's a PR disaster for the WWE. This goes beyond the boundaries of entertainment.


Now you are just talking out of your ass.

PR nightmare???? :shocked:



Lawler is the only person in the fucking world who is allowed to be ofended and he was standing right there being part of the segment.

So... stop pretending... pussies.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Redead said:


> yeah its not like his moveset is designed to knock people down in the right position in the knee to set up the 619 on purpose
> 
> because that would be crazy


nonsense.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Just started watching Raw. What did I miss so far?


WWE exploit Lawler's heart attack for fun and profit


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

R.K.O Peep said:


> As someone who knows someone who has had a heart attack this was plain disgusting and not funny. There is edgy and downright offensive and stupid. That segment was classless. How anyone can justify that shit is beyond me. Each to their own


Yeah, my dad died because of a heart attack. I still think that was a marvelous segment. Intense, crazy, line crossing and fucking awesome. It's professional wrestling. Everything goes.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Did Brad Maddox rob the Miz's closet for that jacket? Jesus.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy :mark:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

typical jew heyman

scheming and planning

inb4 someone debuts a holocaust gimmick


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

enjoyable tag team match


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad Maddox: *THE NEXT BIG THING*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Dat ass.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WAS THAT DEAN AMBROSE WITH THE CAMERA?!


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Okay, I'm around 20 minutes behind American RAW as I am in Canada. How the hell are you supposed to cheer for the faces(like AJ) when they make fucking fat jokes about someone who is so clearly not overweight? I can't stand the way they book faces as complete bullies in this company, I am legit cringing from watching this promo.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

"This is not good"...Oh shut up Lawler.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

jblvdx said:


> WAS THAT DEAN AMBROSE WITH THE CAMERA?!


:mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

El_Absoluto said:


> *Lawler is the only person in the fucking world who is allowed to be ofended* and he was standing right there being part of the segment.
> 
> So... stop pretending... pussies.


lol. You keep thinking that. It's not like millions of other people were watching that...


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maddox looks like a star already.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight. 

90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. Squash the blacks, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV."


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

"this is not good" Jerry Lawler speaks for us all


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Let's be clear that it wasn't _just_ the promo segment that made it all so hideous. They filmed Jerry Lawler as he was actually dying. And broadcast it as if it were soap opera. _They amplified his sputtering_. It was 30 minutes or so of exploitative, trashy TV. I don't care what era it happened in, or what show it happened on, or who was willingly participating. Every constituent part of that segment is incomprehensible to me.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm still cracking up over that heart attack segment. That shit was hilarious.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Brad Maddox has to win, by hook or crook, he has to win!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*If Brad "HotStuff" Maddox loses I riot.*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Seeing I don't give a flying fuck about FCW and developmental-Has Maddox been around long enough for a push or is this a burial?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Yeah seems like Vince doesn't give a fuck after having lost 100 million dollars. Who knows what fucking else he has up his sleeve tonight. Maybe Ambrose will actually stab someone tonight.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

how do you vote for team foley?


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

iwatchwrestling said:


> If they had written the rape joke for him, it'd be different. Guaranteed.


Bingo.
As Jericho would say, the WWE are a bunch of hypocrites.
They're not above offending people--they just want the offense to be Vince's decision 5 minutes before they go live.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

heart attack = ratings

check the nielsons

you know what to do next vince 8*D


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Wait, what is this Rosa rape stuff you guys are talking about? I missed part of the show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> WWE exploit Lawler's heart attack for fun and profit


:no: WTF


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

blarg_ said:


> How do you know if Jerry was fine with it deep down? If you suffered a near death heart attacks 9 weeks prior, how would you feel if the company you worked for used the tragedy as a catalyst to get heat on their top heel?
> 
> Some people have moral values, and there's certain shit you just shouldn't do when it hits this close to home.


It isn't so much if he was fine with it but as someone said on twitter I imagine he felt like a right twat going to his wife/kid/family who went through hell hoping he would survive that they would run the angle. I can imagine they were major upset about it.
It shocks me that people find that funny. Especially when you think how much time and money they just donated to the cancer fund. If someone came out and took the piss out of cancer victims would they say the same thing?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

So, do you guys think that if there was another week left of the campaign. Vince would have allowed Punks segment to happen?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JHC said:


> "this is not good" Jerry Lawler speaks for us all


Were was that thought a few minutes ago, Jerry?


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight.
> 
> 90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. Squash the blacks, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV."


Fuck, at this point, I wouldn't be surprised seeing all of that. 



Mister Hands said:


> Let's be clear that it wasn't _just_ the promo segment that made it all so hideous. They filmed Jerry Lawler as he was actually dying. And broadcast it as if it were soap opera. _They amplified his sputtering_. It was 30 minutes or so of exploitative, trashy TV. I don't care what era it happened in, or what show it happened on, or who was willingly participating. Every constituent part of that segment is incomprehensible to me.


Exactly. Filming his near death experience really added to the amount of disgust that I felt.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Falkono said:


> And this right here is why wwe is in the shit they are in. This fan thinks it is laughable to use a heart attack victim who was dead for near 10mins in an angle to help get a wrestler over....
> 
> I can assure you one day when your older and know someone who dies from a heart attack you won't be laughing



Wow someone needs help with reading comprehension ....

It's laughable that people would get this upset about something ridiculous on a usually ridiculous show. Heart attacks and dieing are a part of life I know and accept that and I have lost my uncle to an early heart attack so I fucking get it but sometimes things on tv are just there to be shocking and to me it wasnt offensive...


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Mister Hands said:


> Let's be clear that it wasn't _just_ the promo segment that made it all so hideous. They filmed Jerry Lawler as he was actually dying. And broadcast it as if it were soap opera. _They amplified his sputtering_. It was 30 minutes or so of exploitative, trashy TV. I don't care what era it happened in, or what show it happened on, or who was willingly participating. Every constituent part of that segment is incomprehensible to me.


Exactly.

I'm sorry, but when it comes to someone's life almost ending, I couldn't care less about a pro wrestling angle.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Seeing I don't give a flying fuck about FCW and developmental-Has Maddox been around long enough for a push or is this a burial?


He was conveniently doing a similar gimmick when they needed him. It's more of a right time, right place thing. I don't think it's a push, but I don't think he's going to get Genesis of McGillicutied either.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

The show has been great so far. Can't wait to see what else they got for tonight. This might be the best Raw of the past 6 months


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight.
> 
> 90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. Squash the blacks, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV."


I would mark out for all of that :lmao



Redead said:


> heart attack = ratings
> 
> check the nielsons
> 
> you know what to do next vince 8*D


I would laugh if they see an increase in ratings because of that segment, watch out for more stuff like that, FINALLY RAW will be entertaining


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Dec_619 said:


> So, do you guys think that if there was another week left of the campaign. Vince would have allowed Punks segment to happen?


Fuck no.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Y'all still harping on this shit? Goddamn.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Mister Hands said:


> Let's be clear that it wasn't _just_ the promo segment that made it all so hideous. They filmed Jerry Lawler as he was actually dying. And broadcast it as if it were soap opera. _They amplified his sputtering_. It was 30 minutes or so of exploitative, trashy TV. I don't care what era it happened in, or what show it happened on, or who was willingly participating. Every constituent part of that segment is incomprehensible to me.


Yeah the video package was baaaaad and the segment just added to that, if they would have just did the segment maybe it wouldn't be that bad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Ricky Martin gimmick.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

good match


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight.
> 
> 90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. *Squash the blacks*, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, *make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV.*"


To be fair, these things would happen even if Linda would've won.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Redead said:


> heart attack = ratings
> 
> check the nielsons
> 
> you know what to do next vince 8*D


Hire New Jack to kill a motherfucker.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I'll remember this as the night the IWC turned into the FCC.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle (Dec 10, 2006)

WAS THAT DEAN AMBROSE DANCING WITH THAT CHICK?!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lol Three months top for this gimmick.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

We are all gonna witness the birth of the future face of the WWE......


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Okay. Fandango can _stay_.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Is that Santana they're playing?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Is there anything more delicious than political-correctness tears by an overly developed sense of entitlement generation?


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Now THAT'S who I want to buy my movie tickets from.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Disco Inferno?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I love how Maddox stood in the same place 'warming up' for like 30 minutes or more.

Fandango! :lmao

Inb4 he forms a tag team with Brodus.


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Fandangoo becomes Fandango.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

this segment is gonna get huge ratings and everyone is going to praise it...

as for brad maddox 
i hope he wins... couldnt care less about ryback since i dont think he is winning at survivor series and his win streak well will be kinda dad.. or not?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

Dec_619 said:


> So, do you guys think that if there was another week left of the campaign. Vince would have allowed Punks segment to happen?


ofc not


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Let's be clear that it wasn't _just_ the promo segment that made it all so hideous. They filmed Jerry Lawler as he was actually dying. And broadcast it as if it were soap opera. _They amplified his sputtering_. It was 30 minutes or so of exploitative, trashy TV. I don't care what era it happened in, or what show it happened on, or who was willingly participating. Every constituent part of that segment is incomprehensible to me.


If Lawler's heart attack wasn't legit, I'd probably have laughed myself because of how OTT and poor taste it was.

The fact that it was a legit heart attack and WWE treated it all like it was part of the entertainment though is pretty bad.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Punk should escape through the crowd today. :troll


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Um, what? Seriously? The guys name is the same as the movie ticket company?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I might be the only person on the forum who's hyped to see Fandango debut! :mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KuritaDavion said:


> :lol Three months top for this gimmick.


More like 3 weeks.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Huganomics said:


> I'll remember this as the night the IWC turned into the FCC.


Dude, we're not that fucking evil


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Who in the blue hell is Fandango? Dancing with the stars gimmick? Looks lame as shit.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So we get a mix between Curtis' old gimmick and the Hawkins/Reks dropped gimmick?

Okay, I like.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Can I just say, I've been perusing this board a few months now and decided to post. Some of these posts I legit LOL at, especially the RYYYYYBACK posts. Keep them coming. I'm more entertained by this board than RAW. And WWE using Jerry's heart attack was in bad taste, regardless what you attitude era fanatics think.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Could they make it any more obvious Moz is the final member of Team Foley? Jesus...


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't get how this Fandango is gonna get over


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Heavenly Invader said:


> I might be the only person on the forum who's hyped to see Fandango debut! :mark:


i'm a huge fan of curtis, this gimmick will be over because curtis is funny


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Zigs/Miz feud would be cool.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

MIZ FACE TURN


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Huganomics said:


> I'll remember this as the night the IWC turned into the FCC.


more like the night a lot of people proved to be a bunch of hypocrites


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

El_Absoluto said:


> Now you are just talking out of your ass.
> 
> PR nightmare???? :shocked:
> 
> ...


Obviously he agreed to it or it wouldn't have happened. I can see why he would too; it might seem a good way to get some heat for Punk. Where it goes wrong, IMO, is that some subjects – heart attacks, cancer, that sort of thing – are too personally familiar to a large percentage of people and a lot of them (not all by any means) will be disturbed on a deep level and no, I wouldn't call them pussy or weak in any way for that. When you take a real life heart attack of a personality viewers are familiar with and play with it that way, you run a risk you don't with fake drama, fake ick factor and sex jokes. 

I wasn't offened, but I didn't think it was brilliant television either. To be honest, what followed Lawler's return speech was no big deal to me, but the audio of his wheezing at the mic - which wasn't intended as 'edgy' – made me uncomfortable.


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol Amy Schumer reference.


----------



## ajp82 (Feb 2, 2010)

Miz face turn coming..


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

"I've never liked you"

:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Amy Schoeler says hello. What a dick!


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Tim Legend said:


> ....
> 
> It's laughable that people would get this upset about something ridiculous on a usually ridiculous show. Heart attacks and dieing are a part of life ..


Heart attacks are not apart of life. That is like saying getting run over is a part of life. It is something that nobody has any control over. As I said above if Punk came out when they were doing the cancer segment a week or so ago and mocked Cancer victims would you say the same-thing? What is the difference from someone surviving cancer and someone surviving a heart attack? None. Would you find that funny too?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Yeah, my dad died because of a heart attack. I still think that was a marvelous segment. Intense, crazy, line crossing and fucking awesome. It's professional wrestling. Everything goes.



Well good for you I thought it was a classless piece of shit and in no way funny.



Brad maddox better win or tonight is a bust



And Miz is turning face :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

They're actually gonna turn Miz face?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Time to rig the vote?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

So uhh, this is how they are gonna turn Miz face? Kinda lame and out of nowhere, though he should be a face. Nobody could take him serious as a heel, never could.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Jotunheim said:


> more like the night a lot of people proved to be a bunch of hypocrites


More like some people don't find someone's real life near death experience as a source of entertainment.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Damn, Mick's atleast a C cup


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Miz has really grown on me. I've become a fan of the guy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Put Miz on the ballot and loses out. Just for the lulz.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

His first night back and I already hate having Lawler back at the booth.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Off topic: Amy Schumer is funny as fuck.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Wow it's so obvious that Miz is winning that poll.


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

this sounds like my plan to turn Miz face at wrestlemania during team johnny vs team teddy...wwe just needs to hire me already


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Why always Twitter? Why not something on Facebook?


----------



## Tracer Bullet (Jun 28, 2010)

DA FUCK WITH THOSE OPTIONS?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Santino and Zack? :lmao*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow, those are terrible choices.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Because the Brodus Clay gimmick got over HUGE..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Time for R-Truth to get squashed.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

R-Truth aint waitin' for Lil JIMMY....heel turn!


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

So I just turned to the program just now. What did I miss?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Heel Main Eventer, Face Jobber : R.Truth


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Well, based on popularity, it would be Ryder...but since it's rigged, obviously Moz will win.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm actually expecting a drop in ratings, alot of people turned off their TVs/stopped watching after that segment judging from the WWE FB page.


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Amy Schumer = Zigglers ex gf

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

horrible poll


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TEN BUCKS VINCE COMES OUT AND MAKES THIS A HANDICAP MATCH: CESARO VS. R-TRUTH AND LITTLE JIMMY.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Miz Face Turn. YESSSSSS :mark:


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

He has a man purse!!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Falkono said:


> Heart attacks are not apart of life. That is like saying getting run over is a part of life. It is something that nobody has any control over. As I said above if Punk came out when they were doing the cancer segment a week or so ago and mocked Cancer victims would you say the same-thing? What is the difference from someone surviving cancer and someone surviving a heart attack? None. Would you find that funny too?


I'd laugh either way.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz Next main event face Er called it!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Cesaro is gold


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ugh, Lawler not putting heels over now, looks like we're back to burying guys on RAW!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Wait, so no D-Bry on Raw tonight? Shit, I think he's really getting buried


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Sample JR commentary: "Antonio Cesaro has a rich history, wrestling all across Europe, on multiple continents; he's an intelligent, dangerous superstar."
Sample King commentary: "I... don't like Antonio... Cesaro."


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Man Bag = Heat. 

What a genius!


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

No American can beat Cesaro, but how about an All American, American? #SwaggerForUSChamp


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Making fun of the US while being the US champ= smart.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why have they turned Claudio into Ludvig Borga's Mini Me?


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

CruzControl said:


> Amy Schumer = Zigglers ex gf
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


Also a pretty funny comedian.


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

Cesaro zzzzz


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

OMG! Antonio is in amazing shape, but he is annoying as hell.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Vince needs to come out and shout "RYYYYYBACK".


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I'm so angry! This funny-talking foreign man doesn't like America! I shall boo him!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Well Truth, you better get to dancing to save your job. Vinnie Mac is on a roll.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I love Cesaro's theme!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

This 'man purse' line of discourse is ridiculous. I know lots of guys who carry messenger bags or shoulder satchels. It's not their fault you don't have anything else to carry but your chain wallet and your dip.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Its actually been a good raw. Im actually excited to see what they do with Maddox. 

Glad Antonio is getting time to shine, guys a great talent. Good to see someone new and pushed and actually work out so far.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryder's gonna win that poll. But it depends on if they actually want him on the team of course.

Cesaro is the man.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

That man purse :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vince clearly parodying the shit choices of the US election by having his own vote of terrible candidates

clever clever vince

the heart attack segment was probably his critique of the economy or something


----------



## HOLY S**T 123 (Jun 28, 2011)

Seriously, Satino, Ryder and the Miz. WTF. This company man


----------



## Minotauro501 (Nov 17, 2011)

The Ryder Revolution still has a chance to revive guys!

#RyderOrRiot


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Hajduk1911 said:


> I don't get how this Fandango is gonna get over


hot chick comes with him to the ring. dance a little bit. maybe dance with some fans after the match. You know...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

TehJerichoFan said:


> So I just turned to the program just now. What did I miss?


wwe using the heart attack as an angle. Classic. Was actually very awkward to watch for most, except the ones claiming the attitude era is partially back


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Joel said:


> Vince needs to come out and shout "RYYYYYBACK".


RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACK.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

KatKayson said:


> Also a pretty funny comedian.


She's not all that funny. But she's way better than Sarah Silverman and Lisa Lampanelli.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

Well, judging by our last election America really has become a joke. I don't see anything heelish about that statement.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Santino and Zack? :lmao*


All I can say, they better not put Santino in there cause then Foley's team is screwed!


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


> hot chick comes with him to the ring. dance a little bit. maybe dance with some fans after the match. You know...



Ho train>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

kobra860 said:


> He has a man purse!!


It's not a man purse, it's a satchel...Indiana Jones wears one. 

Sorry I had to...lol.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight.
> 
> 90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. Squash the blacks, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV."


:lmao @ this and the actual incoming fuckery.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Asenath said:


> This 'man purse' line of discourse is ridiculous. I know lots of guys who carry messenger bags or shoulder satchels.


lol. No you don't.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh how I wish R Truth was a heel again. He was so good as a heel. He is so boring as a face!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

hbkmickfan said:


> Well, judging by our last election America really has become a joke. I don't see anything heelish about that statement.


Heck someone saying that should get a pop.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NoyK said:


> That man purse :lmao












its not a purse, its european


----------



## LegendSeeker (Jun 16, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> Sample JR commentary: "Antonio Cesaro has a rich history, wrestling all across Europe, on multiple continents; he's an intelligent, dangerous superstar."
> Sample King commentary: "I... don't like Antonio... Cesaro."


So true


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

NeyNey said:


> Punk should escape through the crowd today. :troll


Speaking of trolling, if Punk thought he was getting some annoying tweets from crazy people BEFORE tonight; he might want to brace himself for the full-on "OMGZZZ, u sux for yelling @ teh KING!!" flood of tween, mark rage that is probably going to last on his Twitter for at least a week! :lol


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Cena brings a kid with cancer into the ring. 
He talks about how strong the boy is, how he's the inspiration for Cena's life.
Punk's music hits.
Punk starts by telling the boy that pink is for girls.
_"I'm the best in the world. I'm the WWE champion. I've beaten everyone. I've beaten Jerry the King Lawler. I've beaten Ryback. I've beaten Jericho. I've even beaten.. John Cena. And you. You can't even beat cancer"_

unk

And the crowd would still cheer him.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ether said:


> judging from the WWE FB page.


What a strange mix on their cover photo.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

KatKayson said:


> Ho train>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


I know I just LOVE a gimmick that glorifies the mistreatment of a marginalized group like sex workers.


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Zack just tweeted #wwezack got 500 retweets in 5minutes. Fuck this company I want Miz to win.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Well Truth, you better get to dancing to save your job. Vinnie Mac is on a roll.


He better start singing and dancing like the WB frog.


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

Silent KEEL said:


> Ugh, Lawler not putting heels over now, looks like we're back to burying guys on RAW!


Did you seriously expect him to? He's been a face color commentator for a decade now..


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Its actually been a good raw. Im actually excited to see what they do with Maddox.
> 
> Glad Antonio is getting time to shine, guys a great talent. Good to see someone new and pushed and actually work out so far.


No it hasn't, that AJ/Vickie/Ziggler/Cena segment was terrible. How long did that segment go anyway? Felt like 30 minutes.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I'm a little scared to see what else Vince has up his sleeve. He's going balls to the wall tonight.
> 
> 90 million dollars down the drain? "Fuck Lawler, fuck his heart attack, make fun of that shit. Squash the blacks, rape Rosa live in the middle of the ring, make R-Truth tap dance to keep his job, bring back Shelton's mama and make that bitch fry me some chicken on live TV."


Book it WWE :troll


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cesaro's gimmick is boring and cliche` to a fault. I know almost everything in wrestling is a giant cliche` but this one is just....boring. He's so much better than what they have him doing.*


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Heck someone saying that should get a pop.


And a big one at that.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> Off topic: Amy Schumer is funny as fuck.


And thick as fuck. 

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Obviously going to be the Miz.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Tensai with that jobber entrance


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

tensai with the mother of jobber entrances


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, Tensai v. R. Truth. Bathroom break time. Tell me if Antonio Cesaro tells us something good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Wow, the jump in mid match and Tensai is gonna job to TRUTH! :lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Tensai....hello failed gimmick of 2012.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> Cena brings a kid with cancer into the ring.
> He talks about how strong the boy is, how he's the inspiration for Cena's life.
> Punk's music hits.
> Punk starts by telling the boy that pink is for girls.
> ...


i laughed


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Still talking about the man purse?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

I saw Ryder at a bar in NYC on the bar hooking up with two chicks at once. BOSS. Talk about WOO WOO WOO.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Tensai in the ring and Cesaro on commentary? It's football time!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

On the upside, the tasteless Punk/Lawler segment has kept me awake and interested in Raw this week, so I'm (hypocritically) going to give WWE a thumbs up for effort. (Y)


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

lol


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

TENSAI SIGHTING.

Cesaro has the coolest fucking voice.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

K-Kwik vs Albert. K-Kwik to win -_-.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I fucking hate Lawler. Straight back to horrendous commentary. Get JBL out there.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

"Your homeland of Europe."

buhh


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Man, WWE could make pork chops of Tensai's fat. Damn.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

homeland of europe?

why do they talk about europe like its a country?


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I didn't even realize Tensai was in this match until they came back from commercial. Nice. :lol


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Show's been good so far, needs more Bryan though.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

"You speak memphis" :lmao


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

un_pretti_er said:


> I saw Ryder at a bar in NYC on the bar hooking up with two chicks at once. BOSS. Talk about WOO WOO WOO.


If I were a WWE superstar, Id do it too


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

This commentary is awkward...Was Cesaro not prepared to do commentary?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"Do you speak Memphis?" :lmao


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

The commentary is TERRIBLE now. Ugh


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

The Great Below said:


> Cena brings a kid with cancer into the ring.
> He talks about how strong the boy is, how he's the inspiration for Cena's life.
> Punk's music hits.
> Punk starts by telling the boy that pink is for girls.
> ...


::cuts to commercial as Punk/Cena staredown::

::returns from commercial, cue Bully Campaign Video::

Sheamus : I was bullied when I was a kid..
Cena : They use to call me chubby.
Big Show : They called me tall.
Kane : They said I was too ugly.
Santino : They AHH SAY THAT SOMETIMES I GROW GOOFY HAIRS!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Tensai owns, fuck you.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Tensai is just a joke right now. Jesus christ.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Truth about to get rowdy...bout to move some thangs...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Tensai is so out of this company when the latest round of cuts come.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Holy shit #WWEMiz is trending #1 in the world.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BRADEN WALKER


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So which Knock Knock joke was worse? 

Truth's or Braden Walkers?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"You speak Memphis?" :lmao

Tensai's just everyone's jobber, isn't he?

This silly knock knock joke.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

'Europe who?'

I thought that was the actual punchline :lol


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

_Esophagus_, he said. 

I cannot with you today, R. Truth.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Give me cracky tales and a cigarette, please.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

Dat man purse.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I haven't laughed at a knock-knock joke in a while. Well played, R-Truth.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> Holy shit #WWEMiz is trending #1 in the world.


Damnit :no:


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

This is the thing, Cesaro is actually very charismatic and pretty good on the mic, as he's demonstrated here on commentary talking casually. They just give him the shitty AMERICA IS BAD lines.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Trying to find out where to get that European Cesaro has got

Ive been looking for something like that


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"EUROPE IN MY FACE RIGHT NOW!"

That was so terrible I actually just burst out laughing.

:lmao :lmao that is a TERRIBLE Maddox CAW.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Falkono said:


> Heart attacks are not apart of life. That is like saying getting run over is a part of life. It is something that nobody has any control over. As I said above if Punk came out when they were doing the cancer segment a week or so ago and mocked Cancer victims would you say the same-thing? What is the difference from someone surviving cancer and someone surviving a heart attack? None. Would you find that funny too?


If Heart attacks aren't apart of life then why do they account for practically half the deaths alot of countries especially in America so that's a stupid arguement. My point was... Which obviously you missed because you conviently ignored half of my entire post... That Things done for shock value don't deserve the reactions they get because that's the idea behind to stir up shit. Did I ever condone or applaud that shit no....


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Cesaro better protect his esophagus this Sunday!


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

Listening Lawler makes me wish the heart attack had gone over

unk


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

DAT C A DUB


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Brad Maddox...........or generic CAW #13.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

The thing is that Albert is actually a good wrestler in the ring. Not great on the mic but he has skill. Love his butterfly suplex and the Baldo bomb.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Little Jimmy is in Cesaro's bag.

I'm actually really happy they are getting rid of Little Jimmy.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Also known as generic create a wrestler.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

LKRocks said:


> Listening Lawler makes me wish the heart attack had gone over
> 
> unk


:shaq


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why does Truth get a title shot? He has done nothing but job recently and he gets a title shot??


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

The one thing that stands out about Ryback's physique is his traps, and THQ even managed to fuck that up and give him none. Such incompetent cunts.


----------



## LKRocks (Sep 3, 2012)

MADDOX IS COMING
MADDOX IS COMING 
MADDOX IS COMING


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

THQ probably will probably sell off that god-awful Maddox as DLC.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Joseph92 said:


> Why does Truth get a title shot? He has done nothing but job recently and he gets a title shot??


Logic!!!


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm a Miz mark again if he really does turn face.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*lol I was expecting Truth to come with a, "your mama so fat..." joke after that knock knock debacle. *


----------



## The Rock Obama (Apr 15, 2009)

the nwo was fun


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Tim Legend said:


> If Heart attacks aren't apart of life then why do they account for practically half the deaths alot of countries especially in America so that's a stupid arguement. My point was... Which obviously you missed because you conviently ignored half of my entire post... That Things done for shock value don't deserve the reactions they get because that's the idea behind to stir up shit. Did I ever condone or applaud that shit no....


Half the deaths? There goes all of your credibility.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

This RAW has been great so far, to be honest.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

gimme a break. Anything to shit on WCW eh Vince?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I might actually buy that DVD.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Redead said:


> Trying to find out where to get that European Cesaro has got
> 
> Ive been looking for something like that


You'll want to search for a "Men's Satchel Bag." 

Am I the only person who is not nostalgic for the NWO? It seems like that storyline just ended up in a lot of run-in endings of matches I wanted to see, and those guys showing up while guys I liked were cutting promos and stuff.

It was like, "Hey, Jennifer! The dudes you like? NOT IMPORTANT."


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

gotta buy that nwo dvd

watching :nash squashing some vanilla midgets


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

That Brad Maddox CAW looks no better then the Bret Hart, Billy Gunn or CM Punk in game characters that came with the game..

So, I'm not gonna hate.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

If that documentary doesn't talk about the real NWO with Horace, Scott Norton, Vincent & Stevie Ray, don't even bother then.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> This RAW has been great so far, to be honest.


You know what? It has been a lot better than the recent ones. That whole Lawler segment was tasteless as fuck, but even with that not included it hasn't been bad.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> gimme a break. Anything to shit on WCW eh Vince?


Why yes, Vince is a bitter childish asshole


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

LKRocks said:


> Listening Lawler makes me wish the heart attack had gone over
> 
> unk


Talk about a burial.


:vince2


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

NWO! Damn I miss those days.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> You know what? It has been a lot better than the recent ones. That whole Lawler segment was tasteless as fuck, but even with that not included it hasn't been bad.


You liked the AJ/Vickie segment?


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ether said:


> You liked the AJ/Vickie segment?


The episode as a whole has been better.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

An NWO DVD advertised before the Maddox v Ryback match? This can only mean one thing...




























































DEAN AMBROSE IS DEBUTING


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

has maddox/ryback happened yet


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I think the crowd honestly makes a raw good or not nowadays

Notice all the great episodes and eras have a good crowd.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Asenath said:


> I know I just LOVE a gimmick that glorifies the mistreatment of a marginalized group like sex workers.



Lol.... Mistreatment of hookers? Just stop.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

The Great Below said:


> Talk about a burial.
> 
> 
> :vince2


:lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Cesaro to go over at SS. Clearly going to do a Swagger "return" faceturn soon. The whole 'murica is bad" heel vs All American American Swagger, in the current political uphevil, people are gonna mass buy into that shit. You know it. I know it. Vince knows it. Pretty much writes itself. All that is yet to be seen is how long they let him pick up heat before they pull the trigger on it.

WINTER OF MADDOX!!!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Brad Maddox, how are you so pretty?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Just managed to watch most of the show on sky planner in half an hour and catched up with the rest of show


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaash.. :mark: 

HE'S _FAMOUS _NAO!!!!


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> If that documentary doesn't talk about the real NWO with Horace, Scott Norton, Vincent & Stevie Ray, don't even bother then.


Wasn't nearly everyone on the WCW roster in the NWO at some point?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Buckley said:


> An NWO DVD advertised before the Maddox v Ryback match? This can only mean one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMBROSE IS THE THIRD MAN


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Brad Maddox, how are you so pretty?


I wanna find out what he puts in his hair. :mark:


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Brad Maddox, Rookie of the Year 2012!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Redead said:


> I think the crowd honestly makes a raw good or not nowadays
> 
> Notice all the great episodes and eras have a good crowd.


This.

RAW after WM proves it. It wasn't even that good by a segment by segment basis, but the hot crowd made it fantastic.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

How do people think this match ends? THE RYYYYYBACCKKK.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Buckley said:


> An NWO DVD advertised before the Maddox v Ryback match? This can only mean one thing...
> 
> 
> 
> DEAN AMBROSE IS DEBUTING


:mark::mark::mark::mark: and 'nwo dvd' is trending world wide. ambrose is a draw. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: DEBUT HIM PLEASE FUCK


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He definitely looks like a mid westerner who got caught up in straight bait porn.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> The episode as a whole has been better.


So far it has been about the same as usual. Just compared to the AJ/Vickie segment and that disgrace of punk/lawler segment anything looks good


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

un_pretti_er said:


> Half the deaths? There goes all of your credibility.


That's why I said practically god damn kids don't read...

Heart disease/attack related deaths are prominent get shit straight...

Credibility? :lol doesn't exist around these parts...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Has the miz turned face?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

In case anyone was dying to see this segment again..


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Goddammit, the recap segment is when Football is at halftime! NOOOOOOO


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

This is still fucking stupid


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark: and 'nwo dvd' is trending world wide. ambrose is a draw. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: DEBUT HIM PLEASE FUCK


AMBROSE IS THE RATINGS REVOLUTION


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

More recaps? Fuck this, I'm going to get myself some hot cocoa, it's cold as hell.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Huh. The heart attack segment made me forget how bad this whole shitstain was. Thanks for reminding me, WWE!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Don't show that segment again...please.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Buckley said:


> AMBROSE IS THE RATINGS REVOLUTION


Raw is Ambrose.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

john cena looks like he could be AJ's dad


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TJTheGr81 said:


> AMBROSE IS THE THIRD MAN


No, he's Mr Wrestling


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Mainboy said:


> Has the miz turned face?


Pretty much, and for no reason other than him and Ziggler got into an argument backstage.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

DQ or countout win for Maddox.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

this forum's obsession with ambrose kind of freaks me out...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

We get Cena's music three times in one RAW YEEEEEEEEEE!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I so want Brad Maddox to get the Million Dollar Contract, it'd be a great thing to brag about week after week; hopefully Paul E. Dangerously has something up his sleeve.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

BOOOO! Skipped the heart attack portion.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fucking recaps Jesus Christ


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

SO YOU SHOW IT AGAIN! SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

CamillePunk said:


> I wanna find out what he puts in his hair. :mark:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Are they just going to recap the whole show?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Has Foley picked his last team member yet?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Redead said:


> john cena looks like he could be AJ's dad


Well, Im sure he asked AJ to call him Daddy on multiple occasions.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

pinofreshh said:


> this forum's obsession with ambrose kind of freaks me out...


You haven't seen his back and his arms these days. . .


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love how Cena only ever puts on his srs face for bullshit like this. Title chase? Happy. Losing the biggest match of his life? Happy. 
Kane tries to drag his buddy to hell? AN AFFAIR? NOW I AM MAD.


----------



## Post-Modern Devil (Jan 26, 2010)

Enough with the damn recaps, I wanna see Ryback!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

What the FUCK was the opening segment shit about? Thank GOD I missed that.


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

The planets are aligned, I saw an albino black white liger in the forest ; Obama was re-elected and I see two moons and both are blue.

Ambrose to debut.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I love Mick's cheap pops

Its pretty awesome, but he does it in a self aware way


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

At least Mick updated his clothing!


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ref bump then Brad turns back into a ref gives himself the win?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Dean Ambrose, Kassius Ohno, Richie Steamboat and Big E. Langston are all like "Uhh..what is this?"


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Scott Steiner making his return?


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> :mark::mark::mark::mark: and 'nwo dvd' is trending world wide. ambrose is a draw. :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: DEBUT HIM PLEASE FUCK


I would suffer a heart att.. oh.. sry. 

MADDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOX IS OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

C A DUB!


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Maddox has a very good look.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Maddox thinks he's Scott Hall! :lmao


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Damn I thought it was Big Poppa Pump*


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

For a second i thought Scott Steiner was coming back


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

GODAMNIT! I THOUGHT STEINER WAS COMING OUT!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

So basically Linda's campaign money.
Dat Conway store jacket.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

SCOTT STEINER!!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*HE'S FAMOUS NOW!*

haha Jerry "my rides here"


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

RAW sucked to this point except the heart attack thing


and They certainly ripped of the AJ DIXIE thing with the voice mail stuff


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

What the hell? :lmao


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Maddox doesn't even get music... psh


AMBROSE IS DRIVING THE AMBULANCE


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao at this jobber.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

lmao. They pre-emptively backed in an ambulence for Brad Maddox.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

oh god ambulance is here

who had a heart attack this time? :terry


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

That amubulance might be for you actually, Lawler. :troll:


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

I thought Steiner was returning...Jesus haha.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Maddox actually has a good look going for him, somehow.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Redead said:


> I think the crowd honestly makes a raw good or not nowadays
> 
> Notice all the great episodes and eras have a good crowd.


It works both ways. WWE has got to give the crowd something to care about in the first place, but you're correct that a great crowd adds to the show.

The higher number of young children in the crowd these days probably dilutes the atmosphere at shows somewhat. That isn't a problem tonight for whatever reason, a great crowd that is lapping up the bullshit. Fair play to them.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

King: "Oh my ride's here"

Wrestling Forum: "OH MY GOD SO TASTELESS WHAT THE FUCK, HOW CAN THEY DO THAT"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*HOLLER, IF YA HEAR ME!*


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just marked for the ambulance.


----------



## NiKKi_SEGA (Jul 30, 2012)

HOLLA IF YA HEAR ME!!!!1


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

SICK THEME.


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Maddox stole Steiners entrance music


----------



## eljoker (May 30, 2011)

Any one else think pig poppa pump was in the house?


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

If King made the joke is it still in bad taste?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish JR was out here for this match so we could hear him say by gawd he killed him!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

DEAN AMBROSE WAS DRIVING THE AMBULANCE!

Am i doing it right? unk2

Some serious fuckery about to go down methinks


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ether said:


> Scott Steiner making his return?


:jay2


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Damn you WWE for teasing with the potential Scott Steiner entrance.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

LMAO things about to get good

COME ON MADDOX


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SPOILER: Lesnar is in the ambulance.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

For a second I thought it was gonna be the music for :steiner2 . I am so disappointed.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

I legit lol'd at the ambulance.


----------



## Comet (Jun 6, 2011)

jesus christ this is bad


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

LOL @ what lawler said. Maddox entrance looked like that Ambrose entrance on WWE 13. But seriously, AMBROSE IS THE AMBULANCE DRIVER :mark::mark:


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Fuck off Rybotch.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

YIP YIP


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Fuck. For half a second I thought those sirens meant we were gonna see :steiner2


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

didnt right to censor use that as well haha,


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

WTF, he wasn't that hurt in the cell, a structure that supposed maim a person.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

No pop for Ryback, lol.


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

how far has the WWE fallen


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Buckley said:


> AMBROSE IS DRIVING THE AMBULANCE


:mark: :mark: :mark:

:lmao


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Every time I see Maddox on my television, I wonder how in the hell he got on my TV before Ambrose.


----------



## Buff Ted (Nov 13, 2012)

Can't wait to see Ryback kill this guy, he's the best superstar the WWE has right now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Vince is changing his underwear..............or he has none on right now.


----------



## Black_Power (Jul 28, 2011)

eljoker said:


> Any one else think pig poppa pump was in the house?


I did sadly


----------



## Hajduk1911 (Mar 12, 2010)

feed me more


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

This guy looks more like Bischoff's son than Garett does..


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least let it be a swerve and it's Heyman sending that stuff out... otherwise... lame as hell.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, they got a gurney for Ryback! How fortunate! Go Maddox!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Love that guy's 'Feed Me Less' sign. :lol


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

WWE can only show .gifs of their PPV video. Cheap fucks.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

His shorts say "beef mode". An explanation is needed.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

Knowing WWE is going to have Jerry have another heart attack,Then have Punk and Heyman Crash into the ambulance Nwo style.


----------



## Dean/Moxley (Sep 6, 2012)

What if.. Ryback will be the one to end in the ambulance...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Head and action shots. Yeah, he's been in porn.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Vince is changing his underwear..............or he has none on right now.


He has a stack of towels near him for this occasion.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"FEED ME LESS" sign

So,it begins...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, Maddox barely looks smaller than Punk and is certainly bigger than the jobbers that Ryback has beaten...So what is with the over-the-top ambulance and stretcher shtick NOW? At least try and make me thingk Ryback will win...


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"he's so bald, you can see what he's thinking" the jokes are back


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

oh god,jerry is so bad -.-


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

He been to Zigglers selling school by the looks of it


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

"LETS GO MADDOX" sign. lol!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Vince is changing his underwear..............or he has none on right now.


Pants around his ankles, hands in the air, just screaming "RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK!" over and over again.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

NOT THE FACE. NOT THE MONEYMAKER


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Who else would LOL hard if Maddox just randomly beat the shit out of Ryback here? Nobody would see that coming!


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

Wont lie if Ambrose is here, I'll be hooked again


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Kayfabe wise, how is this any better than a chair shot?


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I wonder if something will happen and those are for Ryback and it'll be Cena-Punk at SS.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

First pro move in the WWE ring and Maddox damn nearly kills himself.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hopefully Vince doesn't prematurely blow it before the match ends.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Just clocked a 'Ryback Sucks' sign as well :lol

WWE security gonna be confiscatin' those signs tonight!


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck me Ryback is fucking terrible.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Vince is changing his underwear..............or he has none on right now.


:vince2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

So Maddox is gonna win somehow right?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Ryback with that extensive moveset


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Well... Maddox seems to sell well at least. Just less impressed with Ryback anytime the match isn't a simple by the numbers squash. Mor waiting to see if there will be fuckery of a good sort or if it will be a simple clean win for Ryback and thus bad fuckery.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ryback is going to get DQ'd somehow.


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

5 star match right here


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

KuritaDavion said:


> Pants around his ankles, hands in the air, just screaming "RYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK!" over and over again.


:lmao:lmao:lmao I can't.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

YOU'RE NEXT


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Head and action shots. Yeah, he's been in porn.


He escaped from the little farm where Corbin Fisher keeps all those young 'straight' college boys.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Um, maybe "You're Dead" is not tasteful tonight?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Maddox to hulk up and destroy Ryback any minute now...


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

abrown0718 said:


> Ryback with that extensive moveset


Talentless roid head.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

If Maddox dyed his hair, he could pull off a very nice Ziggler costume for Halloween.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Shut the fuck up, Lawler.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Man does every Ryback match suck. I cannot believe someone who sucks in the ring and on the mic is being pushed and made to look so well.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This must be like Porn for vince


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Ridiculous powerbombs


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

RYBACK GETTIN JIGGY WIT IT


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

So.....have they built towards the triple threat match at all?


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> King: "Oh my ride's here"
> 
> Wrestling Forum: "OH MY GOD SO TASTELESS WHAT THE FUCK, HOW CAN THEY DO THAT"


This


----------



## Blood Bath (Sep 7, 2012)

that shoulder move with the feed me more chant is just bad


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

..............ok then


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Um, okay.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Skip, never do anything that resembles being in rhythm with a chant that might be considered dancing ever again.

Hot piss.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Der fuck?


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks like Brad should have avoided...

...the mad ox


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

lol that's it?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fuck Ryback. This is all that he does. And somehow this is supposed to be impressive.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that was something.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

That was fucking woeful, Ryback is fucking shockingly talentless and limited. Best thing about that match was Maddox's selling.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

how foolish of me to think that maddox will even hit ryback once


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

What the fuck was the god damned point... .what a waste of fucking time... christ sake this is just terrible shit over and over and over... I need an intervention. This show is like bad crack...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

What the... That was pointless.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So wait, there was no fuckery at ALL? I feel like my time was wasted.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

umm....what?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Maddox lost and I'm happy! Loser needs to go back to NXT or out of the WWE period.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

This Ryback fella has all the potential of a young Kurrgan.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So...what was the point of that then?

Was just another random jobber squash match to me.

Complete waste of a storyline if that's the end of it.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

Cue Ryback getting some kind of screwing at SS.


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

That was more offensive to me eyes and ears than that whole punk lawler fiasco...





:troll


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Ta ra, ya shit-ter


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Soooo...what did that match accomplish?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Borias said:


> Um, maybe "You're Dead" is not tasteful tonight?


We already had r truth threaten to knock teeth down throat. Also Lawler segment. Election PG era is over. Regular pg era back.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Good effort Brad (Y)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Brad takes a normal asskicking and he goes out on a stretcher. 

The Ryback not done!!!!!!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Be A Star


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

I am bared did he just say?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

"I Hit Hard"


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

LOL! What a joke. "I HIT HARD".


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"I HIT HARD!" :lol


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

What was the point of this? I assume something more has to happen after all this screen time for Maddox?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

ryback was jerking that invisible cock before that clothesline


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

let me guess, the ref is gonna reverse the decision since Ryback is kicking too much ass?

Or is this just a complete burial?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

"I hit hard."

Ryback is a dunce.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I hit hole? 

Is that what he yelled when he lost his virginity?


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Well glad we got that big payoff for the screwjob at HIAC


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"I HIT HARD" :lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And with that said, somewhere, Vince is bending over.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

wtf reverse the decision ref!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

:lmao :lmao I don't think that one's gonna get over, Ryback.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

un_pretti_er said:


> Soooo...what did that match accomplish?


Vince needs fap material?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

"I. HIT. HARD."


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

The fat fan with the pink coat is back!


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Ref to reverse the decision.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Are we building up to a post-match DQ?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I HIT HARD!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

I hit hard. Omfg I cannot believe someone like this is being pushed.

Is the ref gonna reverse the decision. they do that to heels all the time.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

And this means what to me? Who da fuq cares?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Even Fink is expressing kind of a "what the fuck was the point to that?" on the official chat. You have former wrestlers tearing this company to shreds and now current talent. And yet WWE still pulls off this stupid shit. They are doomed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

"I. HIT. HARD"

:lmao he speaks like english is his second language


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

how can you not like Ryback? it's like watching Gremlins on Steroids (if you feed them after midnight, and then feed them more).


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

AND RYBACK WINS THE AMBULANCE MATCH


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

This beating is unimpressive. Poor Goldberg.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Face dominates heel entire match, EMTS strap him down to take him away, face dumps him while he's restrained and abuses him more, and he gets cheered? Wow.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Mister Hands said:


> This Ryback fella has all the potential of a young Kurrgan.


I legit LOL'd at that. I almost miss The Oddities.

As for this segment...is Ryback meant to be a face? Dragging Maddox off the gurney and continuing to attack him?


----------



## Derek (Jan 24, 2004)

So it is just a complete burial. I'm glad they spent that time building it up for such a shitty blow off.


----------



## cindel25 (Jul 21, 2010)

So...I guess he won't be getting that contract then?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

What a awfull spot this was! They didn't even allow Maddox to hit Ryback once? Then before the match you had Maddox talking with Heyman and nothing happens during the match?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

so.. what was the point of that?


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off with that fucking shitty chant you boring, roided up, one trick pony, cunt.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

fpalm


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

RISE ABOVE BRAD.


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

This match? Again???


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

So what was the point to Maddox's "buildup"?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

just meh


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

"I hit hard" he actually said it before, I'm surprised not many people remember.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Redead said:


> ryback was jerking that invisible cock before that clothesline


And Vince was jerking the real one in the back.


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

so, what was the point of that squash match?, it was useless, Ryback was clearly the Heel there for being abusive!! B A STAR!!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

:StephenA

I tuned back in just to watch this match. What in the fuck was the point? I'm not saying Brad had to win, I just expected some sort of dusty finish. That was a glorified squash match. Look at Ryback, guys...he's gone over such WRESTLING ICONS as Lord Tensai, Jack Swagger, 2 jobbers from Kentucky, and BRAD FUCKING MADDOX.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Amber B said:


> And with that said, somewhere, Vince is bending over.


He's already bent over. :vince


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

pointless


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*He should have yelled, "I GET VINCE HARD"*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Llamas. Fucking llamas


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Skyfall said:


> how can you not like Ryback? it's like watching Gremlins on Steroids (if you feed them after midnight, and then feed them more).


Fucking rather watch Gremlins than a Ryback match.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

genocide_cutter said:


> "I Hit Hard"


Vince recognizes how hard he hits :vince2


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man a debate between Ryback and Ultimate Warrior would be interesting


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> So what was the point to Maddox's "buildup"?


Try to make the audience forget that Ryback lost at HIAC. He gets his so called "revenge" for the loss without having to actually beat Punk.

They booked it possibly the best they could with the corner they painted themselves in to.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I HIT HAAAAAAAAARD!

:lmao :lmao :lmao

:vince :vince2


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Otunga is a real high class jobber. I don't know how he's allowed near the main event talent with his skill set.


----------



## Belladonna29 (Nov 12, 2009)

So, what does it say that even after all of that, I *still *like Maddox more than Ryback.

Sorry Vince


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

No wonder JR bounced.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Buckley said:


> Ref to reverse the decision.


A ref reversing a decision on a rogue ref wouldn't make even with WWE's logical standards. Which by I mean standards I mean barely any.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

That was the match equivalent of the passion of the christ

Maddox got buried for our sins, just like Jesus


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Worst episode ever


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

ryback is so fucking bad that is good lol he is an unintenional comedian way better than santino is like seeing a big ape drunk while trying to imitate the sound of proper english


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Ryback is the future.

Just look at dat body.

:kobe


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fucking rather watch Gremlins than a Ryback match.


Rather be killed by Gremlins that watch a Ryback match


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

How was that different from in other Ryback match?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Brock Lesnar vs Zach Gowen just happened again.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Basically we had a Hell In a Cell WWE Championship match thrown underneath a bus in order to provide a week's build for a Ryback Jobber Squash Match.

Great stuff WWE. fpalm


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

Jobbin' Danny B is so hapless he can't even make Raw anymore nevermind 2 minute squash losses.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Dinobot said:


> So what was the point to Maddox's "buildup"?


I'm guessing WWE thought he was ready and had plans for him. Then they heard his shit promo last week and said "Yeah...this guy needs to go...he kinda sucks."


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Raw has been so entertaining tonight, I'm not used to that I don't know what to think.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Fucking rather watch Gremlins than a Ryback match.


Who wouldn't? Gremlins is a good movie.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I really think people in the back have given up... Fink mostly seems so dejected now in the chats or not really into it... kinda like JR on Raw. They all see their once proud program is dying a painfully slow horrendous death.


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Try to make the audience forget that Ryback lost at HIAC. He gets his so called "revenge" for the loss without having to actually beat Punk.
> 
> They booked it possibly the best they could with the corner they painted themselves in to.


That makes sense. 

I guess I just wanted to see Maddox win.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Mainboy said:


> Worst episode ever


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You know, people would actually give a shit about that beatdown if WWE gave the audience a reason to really dislike straight bait Maddox.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ryback was having a little too much fun with that match if you ask me


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

virus21 said:


> Rather be killed by Gremlins that watch a Ryback match


Gremlins were pretty entertaining. Especially the "smart" one.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Maddox might appear in the main event


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn I hate to be the guy that has to walk into Vince's office right now. Jizz all over the walls and carpets.


----------



## bustacaps181 (Nov 13, 2012)

I think Ryback is great. I'm not a HUGE fan, but to say that he's a bad wrestler is dumb. Not every wrestler is a CM Punk or Chris Benoit, get over it. He's good at what he does, and that's big fucking power moves and acting like animal.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

There was actually zero point to that match. Hahah, all you can do is laugh.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Dinobot said:


> So what was the point to Maddox's "buildup"?


I'm guessing they had no idea how to let Punk win at the ppv while keeping Ryback looking strong. They didn't even explain why Maddox interfered on the following raw if I remember right. Sort of feel sorry for the kid as they could of actually have done something here. But nope they fuck it up as always....


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Legitimately enjoying this RAW. Actually lost track of time even.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Try to make the audience forget that Ryback lost at HIAC. He gets his so called "revenge" for the loss without having to actually beat Punk.
> 
> They booked it possibly the best they could with the corner they painted themselves in to.


:lmao

thats the best they could have booked that story? are you crazy?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ryback 2 start cutting promos

Ultimate warrior style

DONT WANT TITLE. FEED ME MORE. I HIT HARD. THREE WORD SENTENCE.

inb4 he goes after HULK KOGAN


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

do you think this might lead to up and comers fighting ryback for contract opportunities?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Amber B said:


> You know, people would actually give a shit about that beatdown if WWE gave the audience a reason to really dislike straight bait Maddox.


Or if Ryback did impressive moves...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I know, I know.. Don't cross the streams...

But shit-KC and Pittsburg are TIED in the 3rd quarter?


----------



## Pojko (Jul 13, 2011)

Haven't match decisions been reversed before due to excessive post-match violence?

Be a star, Ryback.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

SP103 said:


> A ref reversing a decision on a rogue ref wouldn't make even with WWE's logical standards. Which by I mean standards I mean barely any.


Well Dean Ambrose didnt Dean Ambrose so in Dean Ambrose it doesnt Dean Ambrose to Dean Ambrose...

DEAN AMBROSE


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> Damn I hate to be the guy that has to walk into Vince's office right now. Jizz all over the walls and carpets.


Well thank you for that image


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCKBAAAAAAAAAAACK


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Amber B said:


> No wonder JR bounced.


Lol just quietly peaced out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

virus21 said:


> Rather be killed by Gremlins that watch a Ryback match


:lmao You'll probably be fucked by one as well.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Legitimately enjoying this RAW. Actually lost track of time even.


Same. Wouldn't surprise me if everyone still says it sucked though. But whatevs...


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

Maddox will be back, this storyline is not over. I guarantee that. Just wait and be a little more patient people.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I love's promo style, he just shouts random phrases really loud. It's awesome!


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

bahhhhhhahahahahaah thats the poll for the final member? Of COURSE it's gunna be Miz. The fucking POSTER has him on it.


----------



## RKO85 (Jun 28, 2011)

Redead said:


> That was the match equivalent of the passion of the christ
> 
> Maddox got buried for our sins, just like Jesus


Poor attempt at humor right there fpalm


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Dean Ambrose debuts as Brad Maddux's pissed off boyfriend to take revenge on this beating. *


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Brogue Kick out of nowhere time!


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Oh man, David Otunga. Prediction: Pain.

Sheamus going back to his old gimmick of kicking minorities.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> thats the best they could have booked that story? are you crazy?


How else do you have Punk leave HIAC as champ while hurting Ryback as little as possible? 

I'm all ears for you glorious booking solution.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

WWEMiz is trending world wide lets see if wwe tweets actually mean anything


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

OREO!!!!!!!Oreo......

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Redead said:


> That was the match equivalent of the passion of the christ
> 
> Maddox got buried for our sins, just like Jesus


And we all know how much WWE hates Jesus.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

ere he is. Copper bollocks.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Otunga getting squashed by The Great White. You better run home to Jennifer Hudson after this.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Why fool the WWE Universe by putting up a poll? Oh WWE unk2


----------



## JEKingOfKings (Feb 15, 2011)

Please get Otunga off my TV please. He's shite and we know it.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Dean Ambrose debuts as Brad Maddux's pissed off boyfriend to take revenge on this beating. *


Gay Dean Ambrose? No thanks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

PacoAwesome said:


> I'm guessing WWE thought he was ready and had plans for him. Then they heard his shit promo last week and said "Yeah...this guy needs to go...he kinda sucks."


I havent even heard a Ryback promo. Maddox is already better in that department and im sure in the ring too. Maddox had a good look and could have been decent if aligned with Punk and Heyman.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

RKO85 said:


> Poor attempt at humor right there fpalm


This is getting rather creepy son

every time i crack a joke, youre there

if you want my dick, all you gotta do is ask boy. no shame


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Dean Ambrose debuts as Brad Maddux's pissed off boyfriend to take revenge on this beating. *


SSJ mode Brad maddox :lmao


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Poor Otunga


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> Damn I hate to be the guy that has to walk into Vince's office right now. Jizz all over the walls and carpets.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Redead said:


> Ryback 2 start cutting promos
> 
> Ultimate warrior style
> 
> ...


Three words, three syllables, one man, one quest.

Feed Me More!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Maddox has a future in this company. Calling it now.

WWE can't even book jobbers right. All the people Ryback beat have been dull ass randoms. Besides Barry Stevens, of course.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

There's so few likeable wrestlers on this roster. In fact I can't think of more than about 3.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Dean Ambrose debuts as Brad Maddux's pissed off boyfriend to take revenge on this beating. *


Well at least then we'd know what the BEEF MODE on his gear meant.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

> @WWEArmstrong
> 
> Sorry Maddox...instead of a Million dollar deal, it's back to the Indies for 5bucks and 2 hotdogs!!!


:lmao:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

King: "You gotta love Sheamus"

Actually, no I don't.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

It was "arse," wasn't it Cole? Go on, just say it.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

abrown0718 said:


>


OH GOD XDDDDDDD


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Stone Hot said:


> WWEMiz is trending world wide lets see if wwe tweets actually mean anything


Even if #WWEMizSucks was the #1 trend, Miz would win it.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Look, there's Regal again... :ass


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Am I the only one who feels this Raw is just Vince's attempt at a Aristocrats joke?


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Otunga has boobs.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Dean Ambrose debuts as Brad Maddux's pissed off boyfriend to take revenge on this beating. *


Johnny's got that covered


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

McGillicutty sighting


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

I can tell you this, Show will have some sort of impact on this Otunga vs. Sheamus. It's gonna be a given. I can't wait to see how.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

what a random ass trio watching the match together


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Gay Dean Ambrose? No thanks.


*You didn't know, bro?*


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

NathWFC said:


> There's so few likeable wrestlers on this roster. In fact I can't think of more than about 3.


Why the fuck do you even watch wresting? I haven't seen one post without you bitching.

This is about EVERYTHING.

There's plenty of good people on the roster. The booking is the problem.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Otunga is officially Sheamus's sparring doll. :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Obama wins, Linda Loses. Then the next week on Raw all the blacks lose their matches. 

Just saying. Mat don't lie Vince.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

FELLLLLLLLLLA!!!! (i just can't anymore, i can't)


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I guess that's the power up corner of the ring.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Redead said:


> This is getting rather creepy son
> 
> every time i crack a joke, youre there
> 
> if you want my dick, all you gotta do is ask boy. no shame


You would let him have your dick if he asked?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Alright, this is officially terrible. I'm out.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Striker said:


> Maddox has a future in this company. Calling it now.
> 
> WWE can't even book jobbers right. All the people Ryback beat have been dull ass randoms. Besides Barry Stevens, of course.


WWE can't book their top two guys right. Why would they give the jobbers that benefit?

I bet Sheamus Brogue Kicks him again if he gets up.


----------



## AngryPhil (Aug 17, 2012)

Fellas arm is mad fucked up


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Obama wins, Linda Loses. Then the next week on Raw all the blacks lose their matches.
> 
> Just saying.


R-Truth is white now?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise.* I wonder what white noise sounds like.*


Techno.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.


John Cena. They don't come any whiter


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Striker said:


> Why the fuck do you even watch wresting? I haven't seen one post without you bitching.
> 
> This is about EVERYTHING.
> 
> There's plenty of good people on the roster. The booking is the problem.


(Y)


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Striker said:


> Why the fuck do you even watch wresting? I haven't seen one post without you bitching.
> 
> This is about EVERYTHING.
> 
> There's plenty of good people on the roster. The booking is the problem.


This entirely. 

Like Dean Ambrose for example. He's going to change the face of the WWE with his debut next week on RAW.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

That was a very disappointing match. WAAAAAAAAYYYYY too fucking short!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Two pointless squash matches in a row?.....................


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Damn look what Sheamus does to his own chest


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *You didn't know, bro?*


I guess not. Does that make me homophobic if that dissapoints me? 


Probably does.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *You didn't know, bro?*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1CFmuWfwFY


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.


Sex scandals, heart attacks, mocking of said heart attacks, bar-room brawls, and white-on-black violence--this show has everything!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Regal getting bitched out again?


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Why the hell does Sheamus ends up bleeding from his chest after every single match he's in?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Striker said:


> Maddox has a future in this company. Calling it now.
> 
> WWE can't even book jobbers right. All the people Ryback beat have been dull ass randoms. Besides Barry Stevens, of course.


And Stan Stansky, because 2 is greater than 1


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

No Regal no!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

So you try to make the save after the beatdown is finished? Yes, that makes sense.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Sheamus runs so funny! LoL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

KuritaDavion said:


>


Perfect.:lol


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Since when did Sheamus give a shit about Regal?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

NoyK said:


> Otunga is officially Sheamus's sparring doll. :lmao


And regal is Big show's doll. 


When sheamus and big show are my favorite part of a show I know it has been bad


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


>


He's not ready to concede the Maddox/Ryback match yet.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

NoyK said:


> Why the hell does Sheamus ends up bleeding from his chest after every single match he's in?


He's Bizzaro Ric Flair?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Regal and Sheamus are friends? I'd give a fuck if they established different WWE relationships other than AJ's next after school special bang out.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:sad: Regal?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.


Probably shitty dubstep.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why is Regal getting booked like a face?


----------



## Synyster626 (Jun 3, 2011)

Oh damn Kansas going in against Steelers


----------



## JHC (Apr 8, 2012)

yeah watch the guy get a beating, when its finished and he is unconscious then you go to help


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Striker said:


> Maddox has a future in this company. Calling it now.
> 
> WWE can't even book jobbers right. All the people Ryback beat have been dull ass randoms. Besides Barry Stevens, of course.


Totally agree.

I think it is one of the main reasons the company is dying on it's ass right now. It isn't giving jobbers the chance to be anything other then jobbers. In the AE at least the jobbers had angles and would do something. Now it seems if your the new guy or someone they don't care about your purpose is to get destroyed, feck you don't even get an enterance! They need to start giving new people chances. They could of gone down so many paths with this kid but they chose to destroy him.... I would of gone the route where Punk or some mask wearing mystery guy comes out and help him. Then after he wins he says he gave half the million dollars to someone if they helped him win. But nope wwe writers right now really are chimps...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

virus21 said:


> He's Bizzaro Ric Flair?


:lmao he uses his fist to blade his chest.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

SP103 said:


> Probably shitty dubstep.


wubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubwubw


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

So, best part of the show was an 8-man tag match with Sin Cara, Kidd, Gabriel, Primo, and Epico?

Awesome.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Synyster626 said:


> Oh damn Kansas going in against Steelers


Really? Shit, thought it would be a blowout. Kansas City has sucked major ass this year.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Did the black guys and Latinos get squashed tonight?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> So, best part of the show was an 8-man tag match with Sin Cara, Kidd, Gabriel, Primo, and Epico?
> 
> Awesome.


That was an awesome match!


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn Regal just become Big Show bitch. I kinda hate this angle Sheamus is acting like if Regal was his best friend and we didn't even know they were friends until this past Smackdown so I don't feel the emotion with this one.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> How else do you have Punk leave HIAC as champ while hurting Ryback as little as possible?
> 
> I'm all ears for you glorious booking solution.


If involving a referee is your best way to book a ryback loss, you're not thinking hard enough bro.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Headliner said:


> A black guy getting hit by white noise. I wonder what white noise sounds like.





SP103 said:


> Obama wins, Linda Loses. Then the next week on Raw all the blacks lose their matches.
> 
> Just saying. Mat don't lie Vince.


one in the same. Trying to keep the black man down


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Really? Shit, thought it would be a blowout. Kansas City has sucked major ass this year.


Big Ben hurt his shoulder out of game so far.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So William Regal is now the new Zack Ryder? He is just going to get beat up every week?


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

So, Regal gets hit a few times, gets a followup and trainers. We won't talk about how Maddox is doing tho.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Broken jaw? I guess Maddox is out of two jobs now.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

blur said:


> Did the black guys and Latinos get squashed tonight?


Fuckers did vote for Linda, so Vince must make them pay


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This show has been so homoerotic. *


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

atleast hes back on tv


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Y'all can discuss the football game in the NFL thread *


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> I havent even heard a Ryback promo. Maddox is already better in that department and im sure in the ring too. Maddox had a good look and could have been decent if aligned with Punk and Heyman.


Never heard Ryback cut a promo, yet you're sure Maddox (who shit the bed during his promo) is better. :no:

Maddox also looks like a weak little bitch, so no matter how many useless hammerlock and submission moves he knows, it doesn't make him better in the ring. He'll still look like a weak bitch at the end of the day.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So he lost consciousness and broke his jaw but he hasen't been taken to the hospital yet.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Kane. Kane. Kane. We need to talk. Kane. KAAAANNNEEE.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

Kevin Costner plays Jonathan Kent in next years new Superman movie.

Awesome casting.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

awesome


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan yes gif :lol


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Broken jaw? I guess Maddox is out of two jobs now.


Thanks a lot Ryback for ruining Maddox's public speaking career...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *This show has been so homoerotic. *


And it just took it up to the next level...


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If involving a referee is your best way to book a ryback loss, you're not thinking hard enough bro.


Inside hell in a cell, then please, do tell how you would do it?


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Where the heck has Hell No been?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Broken jaw? I guess Maddox is out of two jobs now.


:kanye


Not nearly enough Kane/Bryan tonight


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Hey... wait.. wait... a good segment?! *gasp*


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Damnit, Kane. YOU ARE HURTING D-BRY'S FEELINGS.

AND THAT HURTS MY FEELINGS.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Bryan.. so epic!!! :lmao


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Big Ben hurt his shoulder out of game so far.


Interesting. Never liked the Steelers so I hope KC can capitalize on it.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Bryan as overly attached teammate


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Broken jaw? I guess Maddox is out of two jobs now.


:lmao Oh my


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane cheating on Bryan hahaha


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan being the GOAT.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

LMFAO!!!!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Borias said:


> And it just took it up to the next level...


Raw is a DBZ character!!!!!


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

:yes


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

DB FTW.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Goat face lie!?!?! Fucking hilarious! The King hasn't lost a step


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Redead said:


> Bryan as overly attached teammate


Haha, spot on!


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

It's my favorite cartwheeling, buddy-cuddling tag team!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Kane doesn't know the meaning of teamwork, fucking shithead. :bryan


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Y'all can discuss the football game in the NFL thread *


Sorry


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Once again Daniel Bryan SAVES A SHOW. 

That's about 20 now counting Elimination Chamber, Raw after Mania, and countless Smackdowns.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *This show has been so homoerotic. *


Wrestling features 2 or more grown men in tights wrestling each other around. Every show is homoerotic. unk2


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

DA JAWB getting further buried down that Comedy Jobber hole.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Amber B said:


> Broken jaw? I guess Maddox is out of two jobs now.


they said regal!


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

YES!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Borias said:


> And it just took it up to the next level...


*:lmao exactly!*


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> If involving a referee is your best way to book a ryback loss, you're not thinking hard enough bro.


I see you're dodging, you know, actually having to think of one yourself.

Please, I'd like your idea for how the HIAC would have ended, what with only three men being locked in the cell. What else could have occurred that could be resolved before the next PPV (so no Lesnar), wouldn't hurt Ryback much and can be dropped completely.

So if you will, your solution?


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Lol first it was Susan G Komen. Now it's Wounded Warrior Project?

Hooray! Another soulless "charity" organization squeezing dollars out of innocent people by associating themselves with a patriotic cause! I wonder what's on the agenda next month? I predict presents for poor kids on christmas!


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

ToxieDogg said:


> Basically we had a Hell In a Cell WWE Championship match thrown underneath a bus in order to provide a week's build for a Ryback Jobber Squash Match.
> 
> Great stuff WWE. fpalm


I don't think it was because of that. WWE booked themselves into a corner with Ryback vs Punk, panicked and came up with that shitty ref screw job finish to stop Ryback looking weak. They just did the Maddox match so Ryback could get some closure. That's my take on it anyway.

Yeah, they could have had Lesnar interfere and made a better angle, but this is what they came up with and this was their way of ending the angle.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Cody shat himself bigtime when the pyro went off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Bryan is way too adorable..but this shit needs to end.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Bryan and Kane are everything I have left with this show.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Buckley said:


> Wrestling features 2 or more grown men in tights wrestling each other around. Every show is homoerotic. unk2


Ok so its just plain gay then.


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> Sorry


you can stuff your sorry's in a sack mister


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

OMG HE SAID PUPPIES


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Oh Lawler. Seriously? Why couldn't you just retire?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

King likes puppies nice


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Puppies reference!


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

King making a Puppies reference? On a PG show?


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Puppies mention


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been laughing at Raw so much tonight.
:lol


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckley said:


> Wrestling features 2 or more grown men in tights wrestling each other around. Every show is homoerotic. unk2


*We should be getting sparkling vampires any day now! :mark:
*


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

TJTheGr81 said:


> Bryan and Kane are everything I have left with this show.


Agreed! I really just watched all this shit show just to see Team Hell No.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

JobbyJobberson said:


> Lol first it was Susan G Komen. Now it's Wounded Warrior Project?
> 
> Hooray! Another soulless "charity" organization squeezing dollars out of innocent people by associating themselves with a patriotic cause! I wonder what's on the agenda next month? I predict presents for poor kids on christmas!


Funny that after the heart attack thing, they'd even be doing charity stuff.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Face Miz is awesome.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

YES!!! THE MIZ!!!!


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

FIX!!!!!!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks god.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I miss JBL already.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Inside hell in a cell, then please, do tell how you would do it?


I have to spell it out? Are you serious? An animal like lesnar ripping the cage door off to help punk, and confirm his alignment with Punk/Heyman. Hiding someone under the ring, which has been done a handful of times, with alot of success.


Also, what the fuck, is this how we do face turns now? Voting a guy onto a face team? :bosh


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

lol what a rigged percentage!!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

well, im shocked


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Dat 6% vote for Santino :lmao

Yeah, he's over with the audience alright. (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Bryan :lol


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dbry... making shit into gold.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Miz face is nearly complete.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

"I like puppies!"
"Kane was kidding."
"I'm not." 

That actually made me laugh.

Of course Miz won. I bet Ryder actually got the most votes though. 

I'm down with face Miz though.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

No mic time for Sandow?? :cuss:


----------



## vacuous (Aug 30, 2009)

Who would actually think these polls are legit?


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

DAT LANDSLIDE


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

OMG :lmao


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mr. Ziggles said:


> FIX!!!!!!



Maybe but I am still glad how it turned out


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

so DB is on coke right now, right?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

X Pac will forever be Kane's bottom bitch.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

"I'm with Goat Face" sign. LOL forever.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

This is genuinely awesome

Those facial expressions are beyond epic


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I have to spell it out? Are you serious? An animal like lesnar ripping the cage door off to help punk, and confirm his alignment with Punk/Heyman. Hiding someone under the ring, which has been done a handful of times, with alot of success.
> 
> 
> Also, what the fuck, is this how we do face turns now? Voting a guy onto a face team? :bosh


Lesnar's involvement would spin off to Ryback/Lesnar unless you wanted them to have Ryback go over Lesnar on a RAW between PPV's. 

See? Booking isn't that simple.


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

This is f&cking hysterical!!! :lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Bryans great makes me smile everytime


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

SORRY, BUT THIS IS SOOO CUTE :lmao 

*COMMERCIAL????* FUCK YOU FUCK YOU FUCK YOU ... and FUCK. YOU!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's not even funny even more how OVER Bryan is... most over guy on the roster right now. Everywhere he goes the crowd is sucked in and gets loud.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> I see you're dodging, you know, actually having to think of one yourself.
> 
> Please, I'd like your idea for how the HIAC would have ended, what with only three men being locked in the cell. What else could have occurred that could be resolved before the next PPV (so no Lesnar), wouldn't hurt Ryback much and can be dropped completely.
> 
> So if you will, your solution?


you must be new to wrestling....or not have a very creative mind.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

It's amazing how much Bryan makes this so much more tolerable then it should be.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Oh god, Bryan's just too much.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Hit-Girl said:


> *We should be getting sparkling vampires any day now! :mark:
> *





virus21 said:


> Ok so its just plain gay then.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Lesnar's involvement would spin off to Ryback/Lesnar unless you wanted them to have Ryback go over Lesnar on a RAW between PPV's.
> 
> See? Booking isn't that simple.


I would rather eat glass than watch Lesnar try and wrestle Failback.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao Bryan's smiling face. He's so over.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

That was the most rigged result I've ever seen


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Miz and D-Bryan, 4 ever intertwined!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


SPOT ON. :lmao


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I can always rely on Bryan for entertainment. Dude has mastered ring skills, and now the facial expressions lol.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Shock and surprise, it's Miz. That's nice, but he's no Daniel Bryan...oh wait, the whole team's here!

*happy now*


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Skyfall said:


> so DB is on coke right now, right?


Maybe it'll be awesome as Shawn Michaels on coke


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ziggler and Bryan should be the future, not the likes of Rybad.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Miz and D-Bryan, 4 ever intertwined!


I don't ship it. Ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's disgusting how cute he is. I'd never objectify him.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you must be new to wrestling....or not have a very creative mind.


Dodging 101. You're trying. Yet failing. 

So you have no real ideas?

You're welcome.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Eventually Vince is going to have Bryan assassinated because he can't kill his popularity.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Everybody yelling "fix" right off the bat.. but then how does #Miz trend twitter? Are they rigging twitter as well?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> Lesnar's involvement would spin off to Ryback/Lesnar unless you wanted them to have Ryback go over Lesnar on a RAW between PPV's.
> 
> See? Booking isn't that simple.


oh my goodness...what? You have the feud BUILD UP. Booking is not as hard as you're making it out to be. Stop playing (being?) dumb.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bryan is saving raw


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Dbry needs to win at the rumble... he's made the last two hours seem like they weren't a complete waste.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

GothicBohemian said:


> Shock and surprise, it's Miz. That's nice, but he's no Daniel Bryan...oh wait, the whole team's here!
> 
> *happy now*


6-Man tag playa...


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


Post of the year. Well done sir.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

NoyK said:


>


:lmao This is pure WIN!!!


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Sandow back with pink tights... can't remember though if he had them last week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I miss JR so much right now. 

And it has only been what? Two hours?


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

Miz's first match as a face


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Miz as a face..I don't know how I feel about this. Actually, I feel nothing but you know.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Why does Bryan not have a mic? Are you kidding me?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sandow's wearing those underwear that go-go dancers wear to make their goodies look more prominent, isn't he?


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cole calling him "Mr. Bryan." 

2010 is really forever ago.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

The Sandrone said:


> Sandow back with pink tights... can't remember though if he had them last week.


He did. Maybe it was Smackdown, but he had them on.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good to see Miz get a face turn. He's more than paid his dues in WWE. He's nothing special wrestling-wise, but he's been putting in the hours for years now. I think he has a potential for some great promos as a face.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

thats great noyk :lmao


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Sooooooooooooooo gooooooooooooood!!!! :lmao


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

lol bryan feelings hurt

so cute


----------



## Dinobot (Sep 24, 2012)

NoyK said:


>


XD That's too funny


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm still marking for Miz's Face turn :mark:
So happy that I'll try to make a Miz Sig by myself later.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

NeyNey said:


>


Fandango bout to burry everyone. Lol

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PlayaTaylor (Mar 7, 2012)

Miz is awesome chants!!!!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Miz is over as a face. Home state love.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

So Miz is now a face right?


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

Miz is doing great! No big surprise!


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd eating up this Miz face turn. It's about time he was turned.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Good to see Miz get a face turn. He's more than paid his dues in WWE. He's nothing special wrestling-wise, but he's been putting in the hours for years now. I think he has a potential for some great promos as a face.


He's no more "paid his dues" than anyone else in the company...


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

You want a cheap pop in Ohio, just do an O-H! I know I live here!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wait, now that Cena has killed boobie cancer, the heels can wear their pink again? Because you know, in October, a heel wearing pink meant that they were mocking the cause.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

The Sandrone said:


> Sandow back with pink tights... can't remember though if he had them last week.


They're done with the breast cancer awareness (and Linda's campaign), it's ok for everyone not-named John Cena to wear pink again.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*And the pink trunks come back for Sandow since October is over :lmao*


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Face miz will be great


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

FACE TURNS FOR EVERYONE!


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

Bryan "You're awesome!" :lmao


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> oh my goodness...what? You have the feud BUILD UP. Booking is not as hard as you're making it out to be. Stop playing (being?) dumb.


Feud build up?

So you're implying that they would have Lesnar/Ryback at Survivor Series? No? Then you're pushing an idea of having Lesnar beat Ryback for Punk, but then disappear until a PPV worthy of that match rolls around? No? Then you're suggesting that Ryback would get revenge for his loss during a random RAW if neither of the other two are your options. 

You claim there are better options than what they presented yet you have given zero point zero of them. 

You're welcome.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

stereo73 said:


> Crowd eating up this Miz face turn. It's about time he was turned.


Only because its his homestate...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Kofi Kingston ‏@TrueKofi
> !!! What?! Wow, you guys have a sick sense of humor...


Kofi not happy


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Good to see Miz get a face turn. He's more than paid his dues in WWE. He's nothing special wrestling-wise, but he's been putting in the hours for years now. I think he has a potential for some great promos as a face.


paid his dues? :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Miz is enjoying playing a face right now. You can tell he's having fun in the ring.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Good to see Miz get a face turn. He's more than paid his dues in WWE. He's nothing special wrestling-wise, but he's been putting in the hours for years now. I think he has a potential for some great promos as a face.



Miz is talented, but I fear a face turn would result in him being yet another version of Cena/Sheamus. Just another carefree, sarcastic quipster. 

I also wouldn't be surprised if this alleged "face" turn is a ploy for a double cross as Survivor Series.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

KatKayson said:


> Only because its his homestate...


Well then, I guess WWE actually did a smart move pulling the trigger on his face turn on this exact week


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

"Kane is in the ring!" :lmao:lmao


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

The miz sucks as a face


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Sandow's wearing those underwear that go-go dancers wear to make their goodies look more prominent, isn't he?


Watching via stream, I normally miss all these minute details but his, er, enhancement still comes through. I can't stop seeing it now...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

So now that Bryan is a face (presumably), suddenly Cole doesn't like him anymore? And now that Miz is a face (presumably), everything's cool and his opinion of him doesn't change?


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

KANE IS IN THE RING


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Miz will be a terrible face. This will solidify him as a midcarder.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Lawler has been pretty decent so far, me thinks.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

:lmao :lmao :lmao 
my face is so wet!! :lmao tears all over my face :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

For once, I'm actually hoping Miz doesn't turn on Team Foley.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

Dbry is GOLD, Jerry. GOLD!


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Cheerleader Bryan is great. So is face Miz. Everything in this situation is great.

Too bad it's gonna be over in a few.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear God, 3 hours is LOOOOOOOOOOOONG...


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

D Bry is acting like last weeks girlfriend.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

one word

threesome

:yes


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kane is hardcore, he'll take them both!


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Swear to God Daniel Bryan just corpsed a little there. Don't blame him, this shit is hilarious.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Poor Kane people fighting over him like this he must be so confused


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> paid his dues? :lmao


Then Please explain "Paying your dues" in wrestling to us uneducated people. 6 years in WWE plus 3 in developmental apparently isn't enough.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

Bryan jumping in as the 'third wheel' is priceless. Even when he's not wrestling, the guy steals the show.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Easily the best thing going on RAW right now.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Flo Rida got nominated for a grammy? Fuck!


----------



## TheKaiser (Aug 14, 2012)

I loved the Golddust uppercut Cody gave to Kane, shout out to his bro I guess.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

inb4 still a better love story then twilight

cuz lets face it,miz and dbry gotta fight for kanes love


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Kane has two balls... one for each of 'em. *


----------



## sparrowreal (Feb 1, 2010)

So we went from im the tag team chamipons to a soap love triangle lol


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Bryan & Kane still the most entertaining thing in the show.

Loving Miz's face turn (Y)


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

If WWE is trying to make Bryan look like the "bad guy" in comparison to now-face Miz--I have a feeling it's going to backfire.


----------



## MVPBallin (Dec 26, 2011)

Cena's gonna win this next match for 'Murcia


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Damn even male wrestlers want to be part of Kane's harem.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

NoyK said:


> Lawler has been pretty decent so far, me thinks.


He hasn't been too bad. Really the only problem is he hasn't had any valuable input (he never does though, so I guess that's normal). But he hasn't been saying anything stupid.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Kane, Miz and Bryan = GOATS 

Saving this shit show. Only segment worth watching this Raw. Face Miz is gonna be AWESOMEEEEEEEE


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Vince has such a raging patriotic boner tonight.


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

OMG Flo rida sounds like a guy who fucks girls on there period.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Heavenly Invader said:


> Miz is enjoying playing a face right now. You can tell he's having fun in the ring.


It's a fresher direction for him which I think he needs right now. With that said, there's always the possibility he will turn on his team this Sunday, resuming his heel status.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Stop booking Kid Rock. Got damn.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Ziggler Mark said:


> paid his dues? :lmao


They made him host that shitty Diva Search in 2006. I'm no fan of The Miz but he deserves a fucking medal for that.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

I miss heel Cole


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

GD, Bryan deserves better than this. It's embarrassing.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Emotion Blur said:


> If WWE is trying to make Bryan look like the "bad guy" in comparison to now-face Miz--I have a feeling it's going to backfire.


Yep, WWE needs to learn that they can't push Bryan down and will eventually need to pull the trigger on him.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

The Kane/Bryan bubble is like medicine for me. As soon as I saw the Punk/Cena graphic I got sad.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

Oh look another WWE MURICA! night! good to know now i get to skip that RAW


----------



## Eddie Ray (Sep 6, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> Damn even male wrestlers want to be part of Kane's harem.


well he is 7 foot


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Then Please explain "Paying your dues" in wrestling to us uneducated people. 6 years in WWE plus 3 in developmental apparently isn't enough.


Sure he spent alot of time being developed...he's still a middle-of-the-road talent.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It is a pity they couldn't keep JR out there with them. I think JR and Cole worked pretty well.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> OMG Flo rida sounds like a guy who fucks girls on there period.


When you get older, things like that won't bother you as much.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Clique said:


> It's a fresher direction for him which I think he needs right now. With that said, there's always the possibility he will turn on his team this Sunday, resuming his heel status.


Whole thing reminds me of Cena's turn in Survivor Series 2003

I think Miz may turn out to be the...... missing link


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Amber B said:


> Stop booking Kid Rock. Got damn.


*Vince keeps saying he's not "wrasslin'" but "entertainment" but everything he does screams the opposite. *


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Sure he spent alot of time being developed...he's still a middle-of-the-road talent.


Then you didn't read my post. I said he isn't anything special in the ring wrestling-wise. 

Don't hit reply until you read all 3 sentences.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, you could have heard a pin drop when Foley's music hit.

This is one of the worst crowds of the year


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Damn it, Foley. Spit out your gum.

I hate it when people chew gum on TV.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

KatKayson said:


> OMG Flo rida sounds like a guy who fucks girls on there period.


DEAD.








I hate you all but thank god for this forum.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

Vince has a raging boner for right wingers. Miller, Bush, Kid Rock etc.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

CM Punk, the man who made fun of Jerry Lawler's heart attack and ruined his return speech, comes out to slight cheers and silence.

I can't believe how awful this crowd is


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooge-o-Meter: 1.2


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Flo-rida is the guy that said if Obama loses the election blacks are going back to slavery... yeah that guy. :lmao*


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Vince keeps saying he's not "wrasslin'" but "entertainment" but everything he does screams the opposite. *


And Kid Rock fits neither of those


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

KatKayson said:


> OMG Flo rida sounds like a guy who fucks girls on there period.


Said the same thing during Wrestlemania...


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Flo-rida is the guy that said if Obama loses the election blacks are going back to slavery... yeah that guy. :lmao*


No that was Soulja Boy!


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Kid rock is also a guy who hates obama with a passion. as red as it gets

so :mark: they are on the same show


----------



## KatKayson (Oct 29, 2012)

The Great Below said:


> When you get older, things like that won't bother you as much.


Lololol really? I thought anal was the way to go...


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

virus21 said:


> And Kid Rock fits neither of those


*Kid Rock is pure ******* WRASSLIN*


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SP103 said:


> Then you didn't read my post. I said he isn't anything special in the ring wrestling-wise.
> 
> Don't hit reply until you read all 3 sentences.


I read all 3 sentences. In case you're not aware, I can disagree that just because a guy has been with the company for a long time that he hasnt "paid his dues"...


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Right then, whats the odds all the people on Foleys team finish the show by rucking with Zigglers team?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

KatKayson said:


> Lololol really? I thought anal was the way to go...


Just make sure it's on the light days. (Y)

If you're afraid of blood, shit isn't probably on your menu either.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

You know what's scary? 

John Cena is undefeated at Survivor Series. 7-0 I believe.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Flocka Ambrose said:


> No that was Soulja Boy!


*:lmao those aren't the same guy? :lmao *


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

LOL Cole, he already has the record at 10 reigns, noob!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I hope Vince closes the show by challenging Obama to a match at Mania.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm a little surprised Cena didn't come out wearing a red, white and blue outfit with sparklers and patches saying, "I SUPPORT TROOPS AND VETERANS AND HATE CANCER AND STUFF"


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *Kid Rock is pure ******* WRASSLIN*


Kid Rock isn't red neck, he's trailer trash. ******** would be insulted


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

damn, ladycroft racist


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

All that ass on dat screen.
Still wouldn't, though. /sad face


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Hit-Girl said:


> *:lmao those aren't the same guy? :lmao *


:lmao no haha


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh, are those two wrestling well and being entertaining? 

BUT IT'S JUST BEYOND COLE AND JR TO STAY ON TRACK. DAMNITALL.


----------



## chessarmy (Jun 3, 2007)

This show is too fucking long


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Another ad break


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

These ads are so fu3king annoying. And the enforcer? Give me a break.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I hope Vince closes the show by challenging Obama to a match at Mania.


Obama wouldn't do it. Wrestling would require work


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Ambrose going to assault foley :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Redead said:


> damn, ladycroft racist


this shocks you?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

wow...we had commercials like a minute ago


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So I ask this question every week, but why are PPV opponents facing each other before the PPV? 

I mean I know it isn't the full three way, but wouldn't you rather save physical interactions between the opponents for the PPV so that people are more starved to see it and more likely to buy?


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Headliner said:


> I hope Vince closes the show by challenging Obama to a match at Mania.


"Obama, im coming for you *****"!!

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

They're saying CM Punk or Cena sucks?


----------



## Timber Timbre (Aug 11, 2011)

HHHGame78 said:


> LOL Cole, he already has the record at 10 reigns, noob!


Cena would still be breaking a record, he'd be breaking his own by setting a new one.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

blur said:


> They're saying CM Punk or Cena sucks?


Sounded like CM Punk at first. Then when the Lets go Cena started, they swapped to Cena Sucks.


----------



## Teh_TaKeR (Jul 2, 2009)

virus21 said:


> Kid Rock isn't red neck, he's trailer trash. ******** would be insulted


Same thing.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I read all 3 sentences. In case you're not aware, I can disagree that just because a guy has been with the company for a long time that he hasnt "paid his dues"...


Paying your dues has nothing to do with work rate. Paying dues means you've scrapped and clawed and fought for a good amount of time in order to get to where you ultimately want to go.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Punk and Cena should just wrestle all the time. They're really good together.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

HAHA, Lawler mentioning the Petraeus scandal on a night where they're honoring the military. Awesome.


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Man the wii u looks shit


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Borias said:


> I'm a little surprised Cena didn't come out wearing a red, white and blue outfit with sparklers and patches saying, "I SUPPORT TROOPS AND VETERANS AND HATE CANCER AND STUFF"


Give him a break, he just defeated cancer. Wait till Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

chargebeam said:


> Dear God, 3 hours is LOOOOOOOOOOOONG...


Then just stop watching after two hours of the show.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

virus21 said:


> Kid Rock isn't red neck, he's trailer trash. ******** would be insulted


*Kid Rock is a GOD to us ******* trailer trashers! :*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

that pandemic show is so fucking retarded

"am i crazy, or are you?"

fairly certain its you son


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Kid Rock is awful and you know it LC.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Just caught up, been watching on DVR. Didn't take too long to catch up though seeing how this show has sucked. 
The show just feels........pointless. Like the majority of the shows have been for the past few weeks. 
I feel nothing while watching the show anymore. No excitement, no mystery, no feelings at all. I used to hate to fast forward, now I don't care, cause I know nothing is happening and there's no progression or sense in anything that happens.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> I read all 3 sentences. In case you're not aware, I can disagree that just because a guy has been with the company for a long time that he hasnt "paid his dues"...


arguing on an internet forum with someone who doesn't get it.. ...


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

TripleG said:


> So I ask this question every week, but why are PPV opponents facing each other before the PPV?
> 
> I mean I know it isn't the full three way, but wouldn't you rather save physical interactions between the opponents for the PPV so that people are more starved to see it and more likely to buy?


Yes, but WWE logic says that the only way to get people to watch Raw and Smackdown is to have those matches.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Teh_TaKeR said:


> Same thing.


*Nay nay...*


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

If Vince even challenged Obama to a match, he would probably spend all the lower card talents Wrestlemania Pay cheques on the match.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TripleG said:


> So I ask this question every week, but why are PPV opponents facing each other before the PPV?
> 
> I mean I know it isn't the full three way, but wouldn't you rather save physical interactions between the opponents for the PPV so that people are more starved to see it and more likely to buy?


Well if they've never faced each other sure. But with the lack of depth and creative being tapped out to come up with any ideas this is what you're left with.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I'd be highly disappointed in the General if his biographer was the only female that wasn't his wife that he was fucking... come on now.

It is funny and apropos as a motherfucker that Lawler brings that up on tonight of all nights. :lmao*


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"John Cena, he can beat anybody"

Did you forget about Mania 28, King?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

"Cena can beat anyone on any given day" unk2

Silly King...


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Paying your dues has nothing to do with work rate. Paying dues means you've scrapped and clawed and fought for a good amount of time in order to get to where you ultimately want to go.


fpalm i get that....but saying that the miz has paid his dues and deserves to be where he is right now is retarded. The original post was made as some sort of statement about how a face turn in his home state was proof positive that long-tenured-hard-work pays off. 

If that was the case, where's Brooklyn Brawler's praise for "paying his dues" when he finally got some mic time in NYC?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

getting the retired, almost crippled, out of shape 50 year old mick foley as an 'enforcer'

wwe logic


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Lol, Paulie looking like a rapist going on a rape hunt.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Lowest form of life is Vince, it was his idea lol.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

Buckley said:


> "Cena can beat anyone on any given day" unk2



*Wrestling.... not gay at all. *


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

thank God Mick is at ring side. Who knows what Punk would do! Creative sure as hell didn't.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sooooooooo, King is here to stay? Ugh...


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Ryback to interfere after Punk DQ's himself, and shellshocks both Punk & Cena :mark:


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

VINTAGE CENA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Punk has an hourglass shape. I can't be the only one who has noticed that.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

CM Punk: Interupts Lawler, still gets cheered vs Cena! haha


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Am I the only person actually enjoying this match?


----------



## Tim Legend (Jun 27, 2006)

Paul e was molesting the wwe title...


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Amber B said:


> Punk has an hourglass shape. I can't be the only one who has noticed that.


hed look fabulous in a dress


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

It's actually an alright match tbh.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This pro Punk crowd. Not giving a fuck about that earlier segment.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

I'm not sure which facial expressions I love more, Bryan's when he was cheering Kane or Heyman's while he fondles that belt. :lol


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, i just realized I've watched this whole RAW thinking i was Randy Orton, coz i literally haven't given a fuck about any of it...


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn, John Cena is blown up. That time off really hurt his ring conditioning apparently. He's gassed like One Man Gang after an Irish Whip spot.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Even with the classles BS from earlier, Punk is still getting cheered over Cena. Listen to the fans Vince... just listen to the damn fans already.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Hey they finally fixed the fucking belt!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Punk's heat has completely vanished now that he's in the ring with Cena lol. I guess nothing short of Punk actually _murdering_ Jerry Lawler would get people to root for Cena.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

> Worst show since last week.


 Bed time for me. Ta-ra.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

OH FUCK PUNK MOVED FROM THE PUNCH! FIRST TIME EVER!!


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Fuck, these two are so good together.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Walk-In said:


> Damn, John Cena is blown up. That time off really hurt his ring conditioning apparently. He's gassed like One Man Gang after an Irish Whip spot.


He's looking like The Rock out there



JobbyJobberson said:


> Punk's heat has completely vanished now that he's in the ring with Cena lol. I guess nothing short of Punk actually _murdering_ Jerry Lawler would get people to root for Cena.


Punk had no heat, the crowd was silent for the majority of that segment. There were boos, yeah, but not nearly enough for someone making fun of a heart attack. Speaks to how bad this crowd has been


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Amber B said:


> Punk has an hourglass shape. I can't be the only one who has noticed that.


CM Punk vs. John Cena in an evening gown match. 

Book it.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Cole, this is not the vise.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Even with the classles BS from earlier, Punk is still getting cheered over Cena. Listen to the fans Vince... just listen to the damn fans already.


hehears them...what do you want him to do about it? Turn Cena heel? I still, to this day, don't sully understand what turning cena heel will accomplish. You want him to stop being booed as a face? He'll be cheered as a heel.


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> Even with the classles BS from earlier, Punk is still getting cheered over Cena. Listen to the fans Vince... just listen to the damn fans already.


CM Punk has been the champ for nearly a year, is currently in a main event feud, teamed with Paul Heyman, and is a heel...what else is there for Vince to listen to?


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punk botch....


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Punk isn't in athletic shape. I can't be the only one who has noticed that.


Fixed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*This is a John Cena match in a nutshell.





*


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Come on, it has passed 4 minutes over the show's scheduled ending time.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anyone else see punk say "u cant see me" when cena did it?

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

When Cole says "Anaconda Vice" it sounds like he's saying "Anacon Device"


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

We're just gonna call this the Anaconda Vice now, Cole? Okay.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Its the kijo clutch moron


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Am I the only person actually enjoying this match?


No, it's pretty good actually.

Nobody's actually criticising the quality of it.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cena's ass would make some black girls jealous.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

Foley looks so festive in that green shirt of his- Wait a minute... is that... DEAN AMBROSE?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I have the same shoes as Cena does, and I did last year as well. 

No wonder I'm so buff :


----------



## Silent Alarm (May 26, 2010)

Hmm, what's the odds that the triple threat ends with both Cena and Punk putting a submission on Ryback at the same time, Ryback taps, controversy follows.


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

THE ENFORCER BABY


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Foley pulls Heyman out the ring and celebrates with BANG BANG. Wow.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

That was the weakest "bang bang" I've EVER heard, Cole. Ever.....


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

that bang bang was so :facepalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hit-Girl said:


> *This is a John Cena match in a nutshell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well Cena is as lame as One Direction


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

:batista3 after seeing Ryback vs maddox


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Come on, it has passed 4 minutes over the show's scheduled ending time.


RAW ALWAYS goes 10 minutes after.


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

I gotta admit, this crowd is pretty into the show tonight.


----------



## Mr. Marketable (Jun 28, 2012)

lol "You cant see me, move!" anyone else hear cena tell him to move?


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

FEED ME


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

At least Punk doesn't do that tap in half a second crap that's been going on with submission moves.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I knew RYYYYBACK was going to prevent Punk from leaving.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

What a surprise


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Punk's retaining Sunday


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Fuck off Cena you waste of oxygen.


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

predictable ryback....


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

BA DA DA DA


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

KILL HIM RYBACK


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

When was the last time Punk looked strong going into a PPV? I honestly cant remember.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Good news: Punk retains Sunday.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Punk is definitely winning Sunday. Dude's been pin twice in two weeks like he's nothing.
This right here is the go home show to SURVIVOR SERIES (one of the big four) folks......


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

Non title match.

NON TITLE MATCH.

*NON TITLE MATCH*

Please tell me the point of a non title match and what purpose it serves? Is there a reason why the WWE champion can be pinned clean by another superstar and yet still retain the title? 

Lol WWE.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Haha, hilarious how they bill Ryback as 6'3 when he's visibly shorter than Cena who's billed at 6'1.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I can see Heyman's bald ass head peeking out.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Sic 'im, Ryback.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

The title belt is upside down. Miz is winning the title at Survivor Series. Don't ask how.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Why y'all grabbing the championship like you just won it? :lmao*


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Ziggler Mark said:


> When was the last time Punk looked strong going into a PPV? I honestly cant remember.


law of inverse momentum

winner of raw before PPV means the other guy is winning the PPV

notice how punk has held the belt for a year now


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Has a champion ever lost more non-ppv matches than Punk? I can't remember..


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Fuck. I wanted to see AJ prancing around.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

looooooooooooool


----------



## Falkono (Dec 7, 2009)

Punks face haha


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

That was basically a clean win. Cue the hate. And Punk looks like a geek at the end.


----------



## new_year_new_start (Jan 1, 2010)

Punk :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Was that supposed to be a comedy ending?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

God that was lame


----------



## Moustache (Oct 28, 2008)

Worst tug of war ever.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, that's done. At least that's something.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

You know, usually, that would mean the champ retains. But considering that WWE is all about bath salts and death jokes and video tapping heart attacks, Barry Horowitz will win the title this Sunday. 

Hop skotch!
What in the actual fuck?


----------



## nikola123 (Apr 1, 2012)

hahaah punk "thats myn *sad face*"


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Well I guess they are saving Ryback vs Cena.l for survivor series. Would have been much better if Cena hit Ryback with the AA or Ryback hit Shellshock on Cena so ppl see how either of them respond.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

lol your WWE champion folks. Such a shitty cowardly heel. Terrible.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

"Thats mine" : (

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

hot crowd but lame show.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Then we go backstage, Ryback and Cena are playing grab ass


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

There's no counter argument to how SHIT WWE is right now! The whole company is POINTLESS! There's not ONE storyline that has me interested.
Nothing happens for a reason anymore. Such a crap RAW. Wish I had spoilers like last week so I could've not used an hour to watch it.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah guys. THAT makes me want to buy the PPV this Sunday.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Headliner said:


> That was basically a clean win. Cue the hate. And Punk looks like a geek at the end.


lol "it's mine"


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Why was there an obscene lack of Wade Barrett tonight?


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

Next Monday: a celebration of a year of Punk as champ I hope we get balloons and cookies.


----------



## Andre (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol at Punk looking so insignificant at the end. WWE clearly conveyed to their audience who they want them to see as the real stars!


----------



## un_pretti_er (Nov 13, 2012)

Where was 3MB?


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Jesus, he's really in full piss poor whining heel spoilt brat heel mode... such a shame! 

From HHH heel type villainy to Spike Dudley-esque please dont hit me, mr.bigger man, shambles in less than a year...


----------



## RFalcao (Jul 11, 2011)

Cena pined the wwe champ


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Anyways, Punk and Cena are magic together. Ryback is like that one dude who is a friend of your friend, and nobody likes him, but he shows up because nobody wants to be rude. And CSI is on.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Vince backstage holding his balls in his hands

"I shall call the the left one Cena, and the right one RYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK!!" :vince2


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well that show had a little bit of everything; disgusting promotional tactics, pandering to patriotism, horrid angles stolen from other companies, homoerotic squashes and a bit of actual decent wrestling.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Well, that was better than last week's Raw at least. Didn't feel as much like a badly thrown together amateurish shambles and a couple of the matches were good.

Hasn't really got me that enthuaiastic for Survivor Series though.


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> There's no counter argument to how SHIT WWE is right now! The whole company is POINTLESS! There's not ONE storyline that has me interested.
> Nothing happens for a reason anymore. Such a crap RAW. Wish I had spoilers like last week so I could've not used an hour to watch it.


BLAHBLAHBLAH you will be here next week.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Boxing 101, CM Punk now wins on sunday


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

cant believe some people actually like punks character


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That must be one bitchin tour bus.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Green Light said:


> Vince backstage holding his balls in his hands
> 
> "I shall call the the left one Cena, and the right one RYYYYYYYYYYYYBACK!!" :vince2


:lmao It's funny because it's true. :vince


----------



## mjames74 (Mar 29, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Well I guess they are saving Ryback vs Cena.l for survivor series. Would have been much better if Cena hit Ryback with the AA or Ryback hit Shellshock on Cena so ppl see how either of them respond.


Obvious Ryback over Cena, they was chanting "Feed me More" when they was tugging on the belt. Kinda sad when your poster boy is the least liked on the triple threat match.

If Vince only gave 1 fuck, just 1.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Who would want to waste money on SS? I mean really... the build up was absolute SHIT.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

For the first time in a while, I wasn't questioning why I was still up watching so I guess the show overall was ok. While neither of the two promo segments that got the most air time did much for me, I'll give WWE credit for seemingly putting in the effort to create storylines. It's a big step up from just constantly tossing a few folks in the ring with no reason whatsoever for them feuding. Yeah, so they're still not perfect – Orton and Kofi are bestest buddies now and that sort of thing is still going on – but it feels like they're trying harder than they were over the summer.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I didn't like the show much minus the 8-man and the Ryback squash. The Lawler angle was an all-time terrible angle and maybe the worst I can remember.

I reviewed tonight's RAW here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/11/wwe-monday-night-raw-11122012-review.html


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Redead said:


> law of inverse momentum
> 
> winner of raw before PPV means the other guy is winning the PPV
> 
> notice how punk has held the belt for a year now


:lmao i know

I just guess I would prefer him to go in, and come out strong. Booking has really made this run seem half-assed.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

un_pretti_er said:


> Where was 3MB?







hopefully


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Hera said:


> Next Monday: a celebration of a year of Punk as champ I hope we get balloons and cookies.


And ice cream bars!


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

Holy crap, Survivor Series is already _this_ Sunday? Damn, time flies.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

The title sums up my feelings quite well.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

don't know why I even bothered watching the last hour (Miz/Kane/Bryan stuff was funny though). I am guessing the first 2 were worst judging by the posts?

Anyways yeah I fully expect Punk retaining with pinning Cena.


----------



## JobbyJobberson (Mar 25, 2012)

What does the title even mean if you can lose clean and still retain? What's the point? CM Punk lost clean in a one on one match. He's no longer the champion. It's that simple.

DAT WWE LOGIC


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Brye said:


> The title sums up my feelings quite well.


:lmao Just saw that.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

You know... it's not about being disconnected from wrestling fans anymore. It's quite clear Vince knows full well what we want... but he clearly wants to be an "entertainment" company and feels the fundamental tenants of wrestling have no place there. So we get half assed TMZ and reality TV shit smothering the show. And when people tune out.. his pride gets hurt because no one like his verson of "entertainment".


----------



## TheWannabeWriter (Oct 4, 2011)

Can't believe WWE was too afraid to have Ryback and Cena actually touch each other on RAW. It screams to me that they don't actually want two of their faces in the same match and don't want them to wrestle.

Why do I have a feeling we are going to get some lame "pre-match attack on Ryback" and than have some lame ending to Cena/Punk at the PPV.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

A Punk celebration would be BY FAR the best thing he's done since he turned heel (and that's not saying much at all). But, I'm pretty sure WWE will find a way to make that suck too.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TheWannabeWriter said:


> Can't believe WWE was too afraid to have Ryback and Cena actually touch each other on RAW. It screams to me that they don't actually want two of their faces in the same match and don't want them to wrestle.
> 
> Why do I have a feeling we are going to get some lame "pre-match attack on Ryback" and than have some lame ending to Cena/Punk at the PPV.


They'll face each other in the match, Ryback probably hits Shellshock on Cena and then Punk steals the pin like in every three way ever since the beginning of time to keep Ryback from getting pinned and keeping the title on Punk.

And boy is the thread title spot on for this show.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm calling it now, it's going to be a fatal four way at the Royal Rumble.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

:cornette


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Poor Punk.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Punk should form a tag team with Daniel Bryan

the "what about me"s


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clique said:


> Poor Punk.


Anyone else look at that band on Ryback's arm and immediately think of:


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

i see nothing


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Punk pack ur bags and go to TNA to stop making a fool of yourself


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

Clique said:


> Poor Punk.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

KO Bossy said:


> Anyone else look at that band on Ryback's arm and immediately think of:


Team Rocket?


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

donlesnar said:


> Punk pack ur bags and go to TNA to stop making a fool of yourself


lol yeah look at how well joe is doing


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

:kg3


JY57 said:


> Team Rocket?


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Clique said:


> Poor Punk.



All I see is 2 kids playing with a toy and not giving the 3rd kid a chance.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

samoa joe >>>>>>>>>>>> Ryback


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Redead said:


> the "what about me"s


Story of Punk's reign - other guys getting the attention while he's been champ on the sidelines all this time.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

donlesnar said:


> Punk pack ur bags and go to TNA to stop making a fool of yourself


Better to job in the WWE than to headline in TNA.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Asenath said:


> Better to job in the WWE than to headline in TNA.


:daniels


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

It's so weird... wrestling used to be fun. Something you could watch or go to and have a good time. But the booking has gotten so bad and out of touch with real wrestling fans that they pretty much unwatchable. Tonight... there was literally one good segment that had any real decent build... and surprise, Daniel Bryan was a huge part of it. I don't care if my guy wins all the time... I don't care if certain people get more attention... however, I do care that the show is a shallow cespool of meaningless matches and half assed feuds that make no sense. Hell... Maddox/Ryback and Ryback/Punk is the perfect example: two feuds that had no business existing, with idiotic finishes that just wasted time in the end. And I don't see that changing anytime soon....

And it doesn't help that every heel is the same and every single ME face cannot take a clean loss. 

/exhausteddrainedwrestlingfan'srant


----------



## Hera (Oct 9, 2012)

donlesnar said:


> Punk pack ur bags and go to TNA to stop making a fool of yourself


He will be a new member of Aces and Eights. P. U. N. K. 

Puney 
Useless 
Narcissistic
Killjoy

unk2


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

punks jobbing in TNA will be far more entertaining than this shit run away from all wwe champ gimmick


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

donlesnar said:


> :daniels


Do you think TNA could afford to pay Punk what he's making now?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> CM Punk ‏@CMPunk
> You people are pigs. I saved a mans life tonight. This isn't something you joke about. PIGS. #learnCPR


-


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

all punk's MAKING NOW is a fool of himself


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

How stupid Punk looked at the end. Like a little idiot kid reaching for his candy back. Dumb as hell look on his face. Thought you wrestlers(entertainers) had better acting skills. Oh well, maybe hitting fans is more his style


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

Sounds like another awful Raw.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

Why do I get the feeling that Survivor Series is going to be the Worst show of the year?


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

Innocent Bystander said:


> Why do I get the feeling that Survivor Series is going to be the Worst show of the year?


dont judge too soon..there are more PPVs to come :troll


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

Clique said:


> Poor Punk.


Let's try this again...fucking internet.










Team Ryback, blast off at the speed of light.

Punk needs to surrender now or prepare to fight.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

My problem with the entire ending segment seemed to be that the entire thing was set-up solely so WWE could put a picture to plaster on the frontpage of WWE.Com

Actually, that's kind of my whole problem with the whole company. It's not a wrestling company, it's one big long marketing campaign. It's not about the matches, it's about the camera angles & the shilling of shit to seem relevant. Make sure you get the Wrestlemania logo in this shot, make sure you mention Twitter in this segment, get a view of the new merchandise here, a plant doing this there, a Titantron showing that there. Nothing about the show feels organic at all. It's one big ad, one big product placement.

I kinda just wanna see guys fuckin' wrestle.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Umm, what?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

RyanPelley said:


> Umm, what?


Oh Nash.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

WTF nash?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

RyanPelley said:


> Umm, what?


Kevin Nash was a WCW wrestler.
DIESEL was WWF champion. I assume that's what he means, since DIESEL is trademarked by WWE.


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Yea, Diesel is a whole another person.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> Kevin Nash was a WCW wrestler.
> DIESEL was WWF champion. I assume that's what he means, since DIESEL is trademarked by WWE.


Punk did say "Big Daddy Cool" Diesel. That's why I first thought, but went back and checked.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

donlesnar said:


> samoa joe >>>>>>>>>>>> Ryback


I don't think anybody is denying that.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

I wasn't offended by the Punk/King/Heyman segment but I don't know, the whole time I was just like "Is this actually happening? They're really going in this direction? STOOP THAT LOW." I just couldn't get into it, kinda took me out of the wrestling mood. Like man, why am I watching this right now? Am I actually a wrestling fan? IS THIS REAL LIFE? Well maybe not to that extent but it all just felt so...unnecessary. Especially Heyman mocking King's heart attack and before that them playing gasping/breathing sounds in the video package. What the chuck was that all about? Did we need to hear him gasping for air?

If the WWE doesn't 'win' 'Worst Promotional Tactic of the Year' for this then the voting is rigged.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Well, if that's what Nash was getting at, he's right. "KEVIN NASH" was never WWF Champion, but Punk didn't say that "NASH" was. So I have no clue what the fuck Nash is talking about.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

truk83 said:


> Sounds like another awful Raw.


Nope, was good IMO.


----------



## Mr. Ziggles (Jul 19, 2012)

NoyK said:


> Holy crap, Survivor Series is already _this_ Sunday? Damn, time flies.


Only 3 weeks from HIAC. It should feel quick.


----------



## donlesnar (Mar 27, 2012)

stadw0n306 said:


> Nope, was good IMO.


:vince2


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

stadw0n306 said:


> Nope, was good IMO.


I liked it too & I pretty much hate everything. Although admittedly I missed the first forty minutes of the show due to terrible traffic & getting home late.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> My problem with the entire ending segment seemed to be that the entire thing was set-up solely so WWE could put a picture to plaster on the frontpage of WWE.Com
> 
> Actually, that's kind of my whole problem with the whole company. It's not a wrestling company, it's one big long marketing campaign. It's not about the matches, it's about the camera angles & the shilling of shit to seem relevant. Make sure you get the Wrestlemania logo in this shot, make sure you mention Twitter in this segment, get a view of the new merchandise here, a plant doing this there, a Titantron showing that there. Nothing about the show feels organic at all. It's one big ad, one big product placement.
> 
> I kinda just wanna see guys fuckin' wrestle.


I think that's the problem with almost everything right now... they forget it just isn't about the money, but about the art behind it as well. So many gaming and movie franchises have betrayed what they were for the quick buck just like many wrestling companies forget that they have to put out a good wrestling product first and then worry about the merchandise and promoting of the product. 

It's been a really sad year all around though.. so my cynicism might be clouding my judgement by watching several franchises kill themselves by selling themselves out artistically.

And yes, wrestling is actually an art form in many respects. And right now, the WWE is betraying the most basic of tenets of that art form in how they book and promote and shill the most inane of shit.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

The AJ/Vickie/Dolph/John fuckery was amusing. The Punk heart attack segment was _terrible_. The 8 man tag was excellent. Brad Maddox got squashed, but he sure was pretty. Some dudes wrestled while Antonio Cesaro talked, and that was good. CM Punk and John Cena are magic when they wrestle, so obvs. that was fun. And Ryback showed up, and nobody had the heart to tell him his presence was neither desired nor required.


----------



## Kaban (Jun 28, 2011)

Tonight's RAW fucking sucked.

The booking was just plain horrible. I mean... people were anticipating the Brad Maddoxx match with Ryback all week... and all those idiots at WWE creative could come up with was another squash match. Maddoxx didn't even hit him once. He was basically a punching bag the entire match...like we're supposed to believe that's how someone would act whose wanted to get to the WWE their whole life. In short, I was expecting alot more out of the match, some sort of surprise ending, some interference.... SOMETHING. Why the fuck would they show Heyman talking to Maddoxx before the commercial if nothing came out of it? Completely disappointed. 

Not even gonna mention the shit they pulled with Jerry's return. For fuck's sake, have some goddamn respect for the man. Not funny at all.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> The AJ/Vickie/Dolph/John fuckery was amusing. The Punk heart attack segment was _terrible_. The 8 man tag was excellent. Brad Maddox got squashed, but he sure was pretty. Some dudes wrestled while Antonio Cesaro talked, and that was good. CM Punk and John Cena are magic when they wrestle, so obvs. that was fun. *And Ryback showed up, and nobody had the heart to tell him his presence was neither desired nor required*.


It was desired by me lol.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Punk's facial expressions are priceless.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> It was desired by me lol.


So, why _do_ you mark for Ryback? I am not being rude at all - I am just curious as to what inspires your fandom.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Went to the show tonight..Did they air the part where Ryback & Cena are fighting over the title with Punk on the apron and they both let go of the title and it hits Punk in the face? Funny


Will say ppl weren't fond of the King vid where they showed him being worked on..Wasn't that when he was clinically dead? Also, when Heyman faked that heart attack, everyone went silent..Not the "someone check on him we are concerned" silent, but the "I can't believe they just went there"..Even while Punk was jokingly working on Heyman ppl were just silent and watching.. Unbelievable stuff

Was disappointed there was no dark match afterwards...I mean even up to today on the site, they still had the dark match listed as Ryback vs Punk for the title


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Asenath said:


> So, why _do_ you mark for Ryback? I am not being rude at all - I am just curious as to what inspires your fandom.


1. He has the look
2. He is intimidating
3. He doesn't screw around. Gets in the ring and kicks ass, instead of spending 30 min talking.
4. Doesn't suck up to the fans like every other face does.
5. Does squash matches like a BOSS

Plus, I see a lot of potential in him.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Update on the tweet I posted earlier.... It's now much dumber.


----------



## MangoDylzXx (Oct 18, 2012)

Was an alright episode, but some things still plain out fucking annoyed the hell out of me.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

So I'm guessing a bunch of ppl tweeted Nash what Punk said about him and Nash just went off of that..


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

nash wouldnt watch a show with a vanilla midget champ


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> 1. He has the look
> 2. He is intimidating
> 3. He doesn't screw around. Gets in the ring and kicks ass, instead of spending 30 min talking.
> 4. Doesn't suck up to the fans like every other face does.
> ...


Fair enough. I guess this is just a matter of two people having diametrically opposed tastes.

De gustibus, and all that.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

When did WWE start doing that little narrating introduction thingy at the start of the show it sent me into full fpalm mode.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

I've been busy with work tonight, so how was Raw exactly? The only thing I'm reading around here was Punk/Heyman did something tasteless.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Y2Raven said:


> I've been busy with work tonight, so how was Raw exactly? The only thing I'm reading around here was Punk/Heyman did something tasteless.


The actual wrestling - what little of it there was - was quality stuff.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/raw-exclusives-nov-12-2012

wwe.com exclusives: Lawler talks about return, Cena talks about SS, & Sheamus talks about Regal & Big Show.

Cena admits that he is scared of Ryback like Punk is and maybe he & Punk should try to knock him out the equation then finally settle things between himself & Punk once and for all. 

I can't believe he admitted that he is scared of someone.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

CM Punk and Foley was the only thing worth watching. What has happened to the WWE... the quality is just dropping each week. I completed the whole episode in 20 mins.


----------



## DogSaget (Nov 7, 2012)

Why did punk stop using the running bulldog?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

LOL, Nash is the biggest attention whoring troll ever.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah I honestly don't buy Cena being scared of ryback lol.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Bryan during the Kane+Miz vs. Rhode Scholars match was the best thing of the show. That was followed by Punk's face in that final shot of Raw and the whole "That's mine" line. Hilarious. :lmao

Rest of the show was meh.

Edit: I actually like Cena's little promo on WWE.com. It makes Ryback seem legit that even the top face is scared enough of him to thing about working with his number 1 enemy to eliminate Ryback. I look forward to seeing how Cena and Ryback interact in the match, and I also wonder how Punk will keep the title. I don't know that they'd do the same finish they did for Summerslam, and besides that unless Punk wins clean (which is virtually impossible), I don't know how he's gonna retain the title. I want to say Lesnar, but why bring him back for TLC build? Or this early for RR build? I can't see that happening like I could've at HIAC.

Looking forward to the triple threat.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I liked the show. I give it a 6/10. 8 man tag was fun and the main event was very good as usual from these two.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*RAW "LIKES"*
-Nice match between Orton and Ziggler. I really want to see Ziggler come out on top though. But at least Ziggler's been getting a lot more screen time.

-Kinda weird seeing Kofi Kingston team up with Orton (Stupid! Stupid! Stupid!) but at least ADR/Ziggler got the win the tag match.

-Vickie was on fire with her promo. Crowd was loud the whole time and she kept going on. Still don't know where this Cena/AJ thing is going though. Ziggler held his own on the mic as well.

-We want to see more edgier content. So Paul Heyman faked a heart attack. I enjoyed the segment and thought everyone did well in this promo. It was able to get heat for Punk too. I'm sure King agreed on it so it's alright.

-Tyson Kidd, Justin Gabriel, Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara getting a win. All high-flyers for once. Also liked R-Truth getting a shot at the US Title. 

-Surprised to see The Miz be on Team Foley. He looked like a face in the tag match too. The crowd seemed to cheer for him. Daniel Bryan was hilarious although you can tell he's really acting.

-Good main event between Punk/Cena. They always put on good matches. Nice finish too. But it most likely means Punk is retaining at the PPV. 

*"DISLIKES"*
-Knew William Regal was going to lose to Big Show. At least we are seeing him more on TV though.

-If you need your big name star to look strong, book him against David Otunga. Since when did Otunga get a win over any big name star?

-Not sure about Kaitlyn being #1 contender again. But they need to settle that storyline.

-Why couldn't JR stay on the commentary booth when Lawler came back?

-Tensai was without Sakamoto. What happened to him? Tensai became a jobber fast.

-Was hoping for a swerve in the Ryback/Maddox match. I'm sure this isn't the last we saw of Maddox. I hope not.

Decent show. At least they cared to build for the Survivor Series PPV.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

zkorejo said:


> CM Punk and Foley was the only thing worth watching. What has happened to the WWE... the quality is just dropping each week. I completed the whole episode in 20 mins.


And even that part was just.....pointless. Nothing even progressed with that segment.
It feels like the exact same layout every week, I can always be guaranteed a Punk promo at the start of the second hour. Not saying it's a bad thing, but every week for the past month month and a half it's been the same layout for the 3 hours in terms of what goes down.

Not that the quality was THAT much better since they went 3 hours, but they were doing good for awhile there, then it just steadily went downhill. 
The fact that this was the go home show for Survivor Series,
blows my mind (in a bad way, if that wasn't already abundantly clear)


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Worst RAW in a few months, absolutely n_othing_ happened and segments were dragging on and on.


----------



## Eulonzo (Jun 3, 2012)

Did anyone else besides me notice how excited and enthusiastic Michael Cole sounded after Lawler joined commentary with him? Go watch that 8-man tag team match or whatever and go to the part where the tag teams do there typical high flying moves onto the outside of the ring. Michael Cole sounded SO excited and hyper at that part of the match. And I know he usually does that to get the high flying spots over, but I haven't heard him sound like that in a long time for a boring-not-really-important RAW TV match. And I personally don't think he was doing that just to put those spots and the match itself over, I think it was because he was so happy that Lawler was there with him and it definitely showed in his commentating in that tag match and probably even motivated him. & I'm sure he looked at Lawler at one point in the match and just got really happy lol. I don't know about you guys but I thought that was interesting and kinda funny. :lmao


----------



## S.MACK (Jun 1, 2012)

Kabraxal said:


> It's so weird... wrestling used to be fun. Something you could watch or go to and have a good time. But the booking has gotten so bad and out of touch with real wrestling fans that they pretty much unwatchable. Tonight... there was literally one good segment that had any real decent build... and surprise, Daniel Bryan was a huge part of it. I don't care if my guy wins all the time... I don't care if certain people get more attention... however, I do care that the show is a shallow cespool of meaningless matches and half assed feuds that make no sense. Hell... Maddox/Ryback and Ryback/Punk is the perfect example: two feuds that had no business existing, with idiotic finishes that just wasted time in the end. And I don't see that changing anytime soon....
> 
> And it doesn't help that every heel is the same and every single ME face cannot take a clean loss.
> 
> /exhausteddrainedwrestlingfan'srant


And this is one of the reasons



Walk-In said:


> My problem with the entire ending segment seemed to be that the entire thing was set-up solely so WWE could put a picture to plaster on the frontpage of WWE.Com
> 
> Actually, that's kind of my whole problem with the whole company. It's not a wrestling company, it's one big long marketing campaign. It's not about the matches, it's about the camera angles & the shilling of shit to seem relevant. Make sure you get the Wrestlemania logo in this shot, make sure you mention Twitter in this segment, get a view of the new merchandise here, a plant doing this there, a Titantron showing that there. Nothing about the show feels organic at all. It's one big ad, one big product placement.


(Y)(Y)(Y)


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

More importantly than another long, tired, pointless and boring RAW. It was great to see Jerry back to where he belongs, amazing to see and hear him in this condition. Then of course they had to ruin such a great moment with a disgusting, cheap and disrespectful act. I thought that the "Long Live The King" shirts and the fact that they filmed the entire situation when Jerry was there unconscious in critical moments was tasteless, but this segment was pointless and tasteless on another level and had no place anywhere near a scripted wrestling or TV program in general. Things like that shows desperation more than anything else, when you need to go that far and put the characters in segments like this, shows that they know that they can't get over their performers in the borders of a TV show. Real life scenarios are good to provoke a natural reaction when you're in a scripted environment but this? Not only there's no money in it, but it's the wrong kind of heat that drive people away. 

The Vickie/AJ promo was just brutal to watch, especially for Vickie's horrible delivery and the fact that they're not even explaining why she needs her to admit that she had an affair with Cena after she already lost her job.

Only good things I can remember is the Ryback booking against the ref, and the Ryback/Cena at the end of the show because that's where the money is and they know it. Not only for focusing on an interaction between them but also Cole saying over and over how Ryback and Cena will finally meet Sunday and "It will be one on one almost". Foley was good as usual in his part.

Terrible go-home show with one all-time memorable moment in King's return(before all the BS).


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

Nope, not even the internet care about Zack Ryder anymore. That was his last market.


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

Missing JR already. Jerry and his puppies can fuck off. 

A couple of good matches last night, though I'm so bored of the affair thing and the Team Hell No shenanigans. The heart attack promo was pretty funny + Mick with that intensity that's often missing these days. Punk and Cena proving again they have good chemistry in the ring. I'm looking forward to an Ironman match at some point in their rivalry.

I'm hoping the Cena win means Punk retains at SS, especially as they have held back from showing Ryback and Cena going at each other. So Punk will be wiped out early by the pair of them and then we'll have a big stand off for a bit before the scrap goes back and forth until eventually Ryback sparks out Cena and Punk finds a way to steal the pin, probably through another Maddox interference to distract Ryback, or otherwise the little chat Heyman had with him was pointless.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

It was a fair show for myself, with a few enjoyable match ups including a solid eight-man tag and main event. CM Punk's promo on Lawler was the highlight for me, superb work as usual on the mic there, I honestly dread to think of a Raw without him right now. Unfortunately the flawed scandal storyline is still being rammed down our throats, hopefully it'll conclude soon enough. It's just grown even more tedious as we have to go through the same stuff week in and week out.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

Everyone likes Punk.

Asks a Ryback fan why he likes Ryback.

AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Neil_totally (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe the Heyman/Maddox chat was to get him in as a referee for the triple threat? I was really surprised with the squash, kinda makes the whole angle a bit pointless.

I enjoyed most of the show, all the matches were decent, and I actually liked the 8-man tag match. No idea what the point in this Cena/AJ affair thing is, though. Where on earth is it supposed to be going?


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

This is actually the first raw in months I havn't watched anything from. But I have to admit I kinda want to watch that heat attack segment and obviously Punk vs Cena. Was the match any good?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Fucking hated almost everything about this show. If I started caring lately about the WWE and enjoyed HIAC here they're doing their stupid shit again. Everything I didn't wanted to happen, happened :no::hmm:fpalm:daniels


----------



## Whizz187 (Oct 3, 2012)

This RAW was really decent. I enjoyed Miz turning face and Paul Heyman and CM Punk's promo, also the main event was good, too bad Cena won so easy.


----------



## TheF1BOB (Aug 12, 2011)

:miz turning face saved this show.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Wonder why Cena was thinking when the fans were chanting for Ryback when they were both holding the belt.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Overall it was a pretty cool Raw. There was a lot of "attitude" in it between the heart attack skit and the Ryback and ambulance scene.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> 1. He has the look


Oh, "the look" requirement...so unless someone looks like a bodybuilder, they arent worthy of air time? 



Sparta101 said:


> 2. He is intimidating


Intimidating is a good quality to have, but what's intimidating about him squashing jobbers?



Sparta101 said:


> 3. He doesn't screw around. Gets in the ring and kicks ass, instead of spending 30 min talking


you know, part of being good in the business is to be good on the mic. If you're going to spout one line in 7 months, you're probably a chasm of charisma. 



Sparta101 said:


> 4. Doesn't suck up to the fans like every other face does.


You're right, he totally doesnt hulk up to the crowd's delight fpalm



Sparta101 said:


> 5. Does squash matches like a BOSS


oh man...he does squash matches like a BOSS? Thats a title contender's biggest asset! fpalm



Sparta101 said:


> Plus, I see a lot of potential in him.


Like asenath asked...what do you see in him? What potential? The guy has an old gimmick, that was done with more success and credibility in WCW.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

The thing I hate about ryback is not the reuse of the unbeatable roidberg gimmick but that he seems to fucking suck on the mic.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

RevolverSnake said:


> The thing I hate about ryback is not the reuse of the unbeatable roidberg gimmick but that he seems to fucking suck on the mic.


I always get a kick out of the people that are too young to realize Ryback is infinitely closer to being Ultimate Warrior than Goldberg...


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

Best raw in a while I thought, most of the matches were entertaining and the Lawler/Punk segment was great. No suprise most people here thought it was the worst RAW they've ever seen.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

After the scene with Cena and Ryback, is anyone else really getting the Hogan/Warrior vibe?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> Oh, "the look" requirement...so unless someone looks like a bodybuilder, they arent worthy of air time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. About the look. Did I ever say that if someone doesn't look like a bodybuilder, they are not worthy of air time. No I didn't, its just you making shit up. I like Ryback's look. So fucking what.

2. Yes he is intimidating, plus he has not only squashed jobbers. He has squashed the WWE champion CM Punk, former WHC Ziggler, former WHC Swagger, former WWE champion The Miz. 

3. No, you don't have to be fucking good on the mic to make it in the business. There has been a ton of guys that have made it to the top that don't have almost any mic skills. 

4. O wow he chants feed me more and the crowd chants it with him. At least he is not in there saying shit like "Glad to be in whatever fucking city we are in". Or "I love you fans", or other shit like that that every other fucking face does in today's WWE to suck up to the fans.

5. Yes, he is a title contender by squashing everybody in the ring, including the current WWE champion, and a handful of former World champions. In kayfabe, it makes him look like a monster destroying everybody in the way he does. Imagine if this was the UFC for example. You have one guy destroying everybody with ease, and you think hmmmmm. I shouldnt give him the next title shot because he has beaten everybody I have put in front of him so easily.

So fucking what if he has a gimmick similar to Goldberg? I should hate him for that. News flash, Goldberg did his gimmick over 10 years ago. Eventually it will get repeated. Everything in pro wrestling gets recycled. Do you hate CM Punk or Dolph Ziggler because they are just the same generic heels that pretty much every other heel in the company is? O no, CM Punks current gimmick has been done in the past as well. Now I have to hate him.

Wasn't Goldberg basically a WCW copy of the Ultimate Warrior? O fuck, now you have to hate Goldberg because his gimmick has been done in the past as well.


----------



## Kamaria (Jun 10, 2009)

Ziggler Mark said:


> you know, part of being good in the business is to be good on the mic. If you're going to spout one line in 7 months, you're probably a chasm of charisma.


Sting.

But even Goldberg did the occasional brief interview. Ryback has to talk more at some point.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> Wasn't Goldberg basically a WCW copy of the Ultimate Warrior? O fuck, now you have to hate Goldberg because his gimmick has been done in the past as well.


Come to think about it, Goldbore was also one of those guys I could have done without. Always there, snorting like a . . . very snorty thing, taking up time the guys I wanted to watch could have had. Or even worse, squashing the guys I wanted to watch like they were local jobbers.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Considering I couldn't give less of a fuck about Ryback or Cena and the match is essentially all about them now, I don't have high hopes. The 5v5 has no point to it at all and it seems that it's going to focus on fucking Miz now. Show/Sheamus could be good since the HIAC one was good but the outcome means literally nothing to me. Might be time for me to take that break. :side:


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I was surprised at that Orton/Ziggler match. Both of them put good work into that match. As soon as i saw Teddy Long come out I just knew there was going to be some sort of tag team. Don't get me wrong I like that they're attempting to put spark in the tag division, (and I don't have a problem with Teddy) but what I don't like is that Teddy = Tag Team matchups every time. Unless within my absence of watching for so many years Teddy declared it's his mission to revive the tag division...I don't know. I thought that tag match was okay. It had action that caught my attention here and there.

I was disappointed to see Regal doing a one-on-one with the Big Show because I knew he was gonna wind up with slap marks on his chest again. Within the storyline, though, it's kind of admirable how much pride and determination Regal has even if he knows he might not win.

It was nice seeing Lawler back. He made a nice emotional speech and it didn't drag on too long. I kinda figured that someone would interrupt (WWE equation) and I knew it would be Punk. At first I thought that WWE was going to go on some sudden illness bandwagon starting with Heyman so I rolled my eyes at his antic, but when I realized Heyman was just being Heyman I got back into it.

I can see that AJ is back to her old ways and now Cena is the new victim.

I was disappointed with the Maddox/Ryback match. I didn't think Maddox would win clean, but I was hoping he'd somehow figure out a win-by-disqualification or at the very least disqualify himself by beating Ryback senseless with a sort of melee weapon. I hope that they continue to bring back Maddox but make him more dangerous and cunning.

D-Bry-Bry was...just...so silly last night. He's starting to realize how much he needs Kane and it may just be too late. It's like something out of a fan-fiction. Bry-Bry has bumped his way up my favorites list little by little and I used to hate the guy. Same with the Miz too. I love Miz's sort-of face change. Kane...well...Kane is Kane.

The main event was pretty cool. Good performance by Cena and Punk but I don't understand the point of Foley being a main enforcer. What does the enforcer role give? I was hoping that he'd be a guest ref or something. Anyway, the end got me chuckling when Ryback and Cena were tugging at the belt and Punk kept trying to grab it with that pouty face. unk3

Overall I'd say it was average. I didn't record it this time and the only times I got up off the couch was during commercial breaks. Then again I was playing my DSi during the matches that bored me.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Teddy announces a tag match even though Vickie is on the show and in a higher position than he is? Fuck logic!


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Brye said:


> Considering I couldn't give less of a fuck about Ryback or Cena and the match is essentially all about them now, I don't have high hopes. The 5v5 has no point to it at all and it seems that it's going to focus on fucking Miz now. Show/Sheamus could be good since the HIAC one was good but the outcome means literally nothing to me. Might be time for me to take that break. :side:


Just start watching again after the TLC ppv is over.


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> 1. About the look. Did I ever say that if someone doesn't look like a bodybuilder, they are not worthy of air time. No I didn't, its just you making shit up. I like Ryback's look. So fucking what.


There's a difference between liking a guy's look, and saying "he has THE look"



Sparta101 said:


> 2. Yes he is intimidating, plus he has not only squashed jobbers. He has squashed the WWE champion CM Punk, former WHC Ziggler, former WHC Swagger, former WWE champion The Miz.


in 7 months, he's only beat down on 3 legitimate talents?...focus on Goldberg's push for a moment, and realize that Goldberg beat that many credible guys in his first 2 months.



Sparta101 said:


> 3. No, you don't have to be fucking good on the mic to make it in the business. There has been a ton of guys that have made it to the top that don't have almost any mic skills.


name one guy aside from sting who didnt give an interview at all, with either a mouthpiece or on his own, that has become a successful top tier talent? I'll be waiting. 



Sparta101 said:


> 4. O wow he chants feed me more and the crowd chants it with him. At least he is not in there saying shit like "Glad to be in whatever fucking city we are in". Or "I love you fans", or other shit like that that every other fucking face does in today's WWE to suck up to the fans.


So every other face in the company uses those cheese lines for Cheap Pops? Surely Ryback doesnt use those lines...but he doesnt use any line other than "FEED ME MOAR" 



Sparta101 said:


> 5. Yes, he is a title contender by squashing everybody in the ring, including the current WWE champion, and a handful of former World champions. In kayfabe, it makes him look like a monster destroying everybody in the way he does. Imagine if this was the UFC for example. You have one guy destroying everybody with ease, and you think hmmmmm. I shouldnt give him the next title shot because he has beaten everybody I have put in front of him so easily.


handful of former World Champions? By your own admission, the only talent he's squashed was Miz, Punk, and Ziggler. Miz is borderline, as alot of people dont think he deserved his title reign. And Ziggler was a WHC for 10 minutes, in a shit booked story. So, again, back to the "he's killed credible talent" argument...he just hasnt. He's squshed about 50 jobbers in 7 months, and this somehow makes him a major badass?



Sparta101 said:


> So fucking what if he has a gimmick similar to Goldberg? I should hate him for that. News flash, Goldberg did his gimmick over 10 years ago. Eventually it will get repeated. Everything in pro wrestling gets recycled. Do you hate CM Punk or Dolph Ziggler because they are just the same generic heels that pretty much every other heel in the company is? O no, CM Punks current gimmick has been done in the past as well. Now I have to hate him.


I never said you had to hate him...Im saying that the guy is as overrated as it gets. It's funny how we all got on ADR last year for being handed everything he got without actually having to work for it. But here we are a year and some months later, talking about how Ryberg is the next big thing, when he hasnt earned anything that was given to him either. But hey, I guess if it's a face, we can ignore that fact, right?


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

After what went down last night, I think Ryback might actually win the belt this Sunday.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Is funny how Ryback's moves look so much weaker when he's not hitting them on 100 pound guys. His clotheslines look like shit.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

JoseBxNYC said:


> So Teddy announces a tag match even though Vickie is on the show and in a higher position than he is? Fuck logic!


You can't expect logic in the magical world of the WWE. :hogan


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=73DbxLD3uYY#!

backstage fallout with Miz, Airstrike, & Kaitlyn


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

That was not a bad show at all...for three hours they did a pretty good job. 

the Vickie/AJ/Cena was actually handled well. Foley/Punk had another great promo. Ryback/Maddox was a decent squash, made Ryback look strong going into his match at SS. Kane/Bryan were entertaining like usual. Punk/Cena was an amazing match, these two can put on PPV quality matches on a weekly show, with only 10 minutes given.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm glad that Lawler is alive and well.

But man he sucks on commentary. I never truly realized it until he was gone for 9 weeks and now it sticks out like a sore thumb. Face Lawler on commentary is putrid.

And man, what the hell does Vince hate Jim Ross so much for? Besides all of the past public humiliations, and embarrassing little bits at his expense, he just gets unceremoniously thrown aside as soon as Lawler comes back.

I mean, okay if you don't want a 3 man booth with Cole/Lawler/Ross fine. I disagree but I can accept it. But you mean to tell me JR couldn't at least finish the final 2 hours of the show yesterday in a 3 man booth? He had to immediately vacate the area without even saying anything? Lame.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

More than 30 minutes of Ziggler, best Raw ever. :cool2


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

That 8-man lucha style, tore it down. It showed how big a lucha segment could be, if done right. It stole the show.

I think it got Daniel Bryan level pops.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Missed the show, can't find on youtube or dailymotion, SOMEONE CATCH ME UP? Will rep for a good round up.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Paul Heyman's heart attack was and Cesaro's commentary were the best things this weeks Raw.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

ashes11 said:


> Missed the show, can't find on youtube or dailymotion, SOMEONE CATCH ME UP? Will rep for a good round up.


http://www.desirulez.net/wwe-raw/47...november-2012-hdtv-watch-online-download.html


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Everyone clamoring for the return to the Attitude Era, or hoping for TV-14 because Linda's attempts at a senate run are over...last night's angle with the making fun of Lawler's heart attack is exactly the kind of shit that you would get if you got your wish. You are, in all likelihood, hoping to get a return to stuff like "Stone Cold" Steve Austin-type characters when in reality you would get GTV & P.M.S. featuring Meat. It's also interesting to me that as soon as Linda lost again, the Susan G. Komen breast cancer awareness support stopped.

*EDIT:* Wait-a-mintute, Survivor Series is _THIS_ coming Sunday? That was the go-home show? WOW. It feels like they need about three more weeks...

*EDIT2:* And speaking of that terrible Lawler angle where they showed the footage of him being resuscitated, I want to see footage of Jerry Lawler's return to WWE backstage, with wrestlers coming up to him & hugging him with tears in their eyes. Where is _THAT_ footage?


----------



## Ziggler Mark (Jan 1, 2012)

SDWarrior said:


> After what went down last night, I think Ryback might actually win the belt this Sunday.


I dont expect punk to retain, tbh. I know there's a good chance he might, but theyre making a big deal about the # of days he's held the belt, and how he's intent on being a 365 day champ next monday. I have a feeling hes gunna lose it and the next night, it'll be "CM PUNK WAS ONE DAY SHY OF A YEAR, UNTIL RYBACK ATE HIM UP" or some stupid shit. At which point, I will cry openly, and die on the inside.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Dumb ass shit if he loses the title. Because I think it's obvious he's going to face Rock for the title at RR.

So here's a guy who will hold the title for 1 day short of a year, beat everyone thrown in front of him, then lose the title, only to win it back a month later, only to lose it again a month after that?

So...actually...yeah seeing that these are the writers we're working with I expect that to happen.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

So Ziggler called Vickie his former manager? When did the break up occur? I really need to pay attention.

Thought the show was ok, a lot of Ziggler which was good, far too much Vickie which wasn't. She's going to kill the ratings in a Johnny Ace type of 'get the fuck off my TV' heat if they're not careful. 

Liking the face turn by Miz, really hope it doesn't end with him turning on Team Foley though, what's the point in that? Also like the Big Show/Sheamus stuff, they've somehow made Sheamus slightly bearable now. 

Punk and Heyman were gold as usual and pretty sure the ending meant that Punk retains on Sunday which has to happen IMO.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

holt_hogan said:


> Me lady just asked why I watch this, I had absolutely no answer.


THIS!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I actually enjoyed this Raw this week, great crowd, some good matches and some expansive storylines on many superstars leading up to Survivor Series. The only downside is the god awful John Cena storyline with AJ, Vickie and Ziggler


----------



## mblonde09 (Aug 15, 2009)

Great job of making Punk look like an afterthought. Again.fpalm


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

Random thing about Raw....

You know WWE is out of touch with it's audience, when they don't even know how to pronounce Playstation Vita.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

TheGreatOne. said:


> So Ziggler called Vickie his former manager? When did the break up occur? I really need to pay attention.


To avoid a conflict of interest with the AJ/Cena thing. To be honest, I bet Ziggler thought of it on the fly because no one in the back gives a shit about storyline continuity.


----------



## doc31 (Jan 3, 2012)

This picture below was the best moment of raw, the rest was crap as usual -


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

doc31 said:


> This picture below was the best moment of raw, the rest was crap as usual -


That legit made me laugh. Perfect timing. 

And Ziggler mark I will respond to your post when I get out from work. Can't type long responses on my phone.


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Was the end supposed to be suspense filled? The commentators didn't say anything but the crowd were laughing, mainly because of Punk's face (I think).


----------



## Hamada (Aug 17, 2008)

Chingo Bling said:


> That 8-man lucha style, tore it down. It showed how big a lucha segment could be, if done right. It stole the show.
> 
> I think it got Daniel Bryan level pops.


That was pretty good tbh. The crowd was way into it.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Was the end supposed to be suspense filled? The commentators didn't say anything but the crowd were laughing, mainly because of Punk's face (I think).


The ending was obviously just a cinematic thing they wanted to have. The crowd was laughing because Punk was still more over than both of them, and his reaction without even being in the ring made the entire moment. The man is a genius.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Loving Miz as a face now.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

SDWarrior said:


> After what went down last night, I think Ryback might actually win the belt this Sunday.


If he does it'll be a month too late.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

- The Punk segment was very good. Great way to put even more heat on him. People need to stop bitching, the segment was good. 
- The 8 man tag was a nice suprise. 
- The main event was good
- Miz as a face? Or will he turn on the team?
- Maddox is great, let's hope the WWE will push him soon


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

first raw i sat through the whole 3 hours but not because it was good but because it was 4 am nothing was on tv and i did not want to sleep yet

8 man tag match was quite good
i liked the punk/lawler/foley promo
cena aj shit needs to stop
some filler i forgot
maddox getting completely destroyed without even scratching ryback.. great payoff to the buildup for this match -.-
bryan is awesome
i dont like face miz 
apart from punks face which was funny ending was bullshit (cant understand how people still defend this shitty character of punk)


----------



## CHAMPviaDQ (Jun 19, 2012)

Hamada said:


> Was the end supposed to be suspense filled? The commentators didn't say anything but the crowd were laughing, mainly because of Punk's face (I think).


Punk made that stupid tug of war for the belt bit bearable. For some reason his facial expressions remind me of when the Rock was heel and Hurricane Helms told him he had a tiny ding-a-ling and Rock broke from the usual bad ass and in to s childish moment of vulnerability.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjMbnqy5HoQ


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Miz will make a great face.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

By the way I found it a bit uncomfortable the downright blatant hints at Lawler's heart attack.

And I'm not talking the Punk/Heyman segment either.

The ambulance backing in, stretchers, EMTs, ambulance taking off, Kane and Bryan and the Prime Time Players at ringside being the first match Lawler called since being back, which was the match when he had his heart attack.

I mean I suppose those thing could be pure coincidence, but it almost looked to me like Vince mocking the guy. I mean, what the hell.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

SDWarrior said:


> After what went down last night, I think Ryback might actually win the belt this Sunday.


Punk will retain. WWE almost always uses the "lose on TV, win on PPV" method.


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

I also think that Punk will retain. On topic, RAW was quite average, as always. CM Punk was the interesting part of the show and to be quite honest, his match with Cena was pretty good. Not because of Cena, of course.
Ziggler deserves better. He is one of the most talented wrestlers on WWE and he's not getting his worth at this moment. The whole AJ-Cena "scandal" - Come on, get it over already. No one cares and it's ridiculous. It was good seeing Regal back on TV, even though he jobbed again. The 8 men tag match was great, it's great to see such variety.
Ryback vs Maddox - Expected. How the hell thought that Maddox is going to win against this guy?
Sheamus vs Otunga - Another squash match. Boring and predictable. By the way, Maddox's entrance reminded me of "Right to censor" entrance. With the whole sirens and stuff.
Overall, decent RAW. Not the best RAW of 2012, but not the worst either. We need more actual storylines and feuds (and not as ridiculous aas this scandal thing), more backstage action.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Ziggler Mark said:


> There's a difference between liking a guy's look, and saying "he has THE look"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But he does have the look. What do you want me to say? Lie, and say that he doesn't? Ryback has the "Look". Just because there are smaller guys that don't look like that, doesn't mean that they don't deserve air time, and that I like them any less.

You dodged what I said about not needing mic skills to make it to the top. I said you don't need mic skills to take you to the top, and you somehow think that I said that you can make it to the top without ever talking on the mic. Of course you need to talk on the mic sometimes. I just said that plenty of wrestlers have sucked total balls on the mic and made it to the top. 

And finally, how the hell is Ryback overated? The entire fucking IWC hates the fuck out of him. From what I can tell its just me and SD Warrior that like him on here?


----------



## Jotunheim (Sep 25, 2012)

> And finally, how the hell is Ryback overated? The entire fucking IWC hates the fuck out of him. From what I can tell its just me and SD Warrior that like him on here?


he means overrated as in WWE and vince mcmahon legit having a boner for him and giving him so much (main event push and a title matches) when in fact he doesn't deserve it


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Jotunheim said:


> he means overrated as in WWE and vince mcmahon legit having a boner for him and giving him so much (main event push and a title matches) when in fact he doesn't deserve it


Well don't I look stupid now lol.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Today's the anniversary of Eddie's death..Anyone think WWE knew that and decided for King to come back last night & Punk/Heyman to do what they did?


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

HeatWave said:


> Today's the anniversary of Eddie's death..Anyone think WWE knew that and decided for King to come back last night & Punk/Heyman to do what they did?


Given that Vince doesn't seem to think that his viewers can remember more than a few weeks back I'd say no. This was all about Lawler, and I'd say that with Punk and Heyman making fun of it and then having Foley come out with his "he was dead!" I think they actually managed to make it sink in more with the audience what a close call it actually was. So making fun of it actually made it more serious in the long run.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Ryback was scheduled to win the intercontinental championship from The Miz. After a lengthy reign, perhaps he would have deserved a shot at the WWE championship. Cena's injury and Vince's impatience for his new toy nixed this plan. For me, Ryback is just too much unimpressive to fit the Goldberg character, against Maddox I see him fatigue when he lifted him many times with his arms only from the ring floor, he lacks rampage explosivity Golberg oozed from all his skin pores.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

LAWLZ how awful was that final segment with Cena/Ryback/Punk?


Christ, who books this shit?


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

"That's mine!" :lmao


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> LAWLZ how awful was that final segment with Cena/Ryback/Punk?
> 
> 
> Christ, who books this shit?


:vince3vince2


----------



## Evil Peter (Jul 26, 2012)

NearFall said:


> "That's mine!" :lmao


That alone made an awkward segment hilarious.


----------



## SDWarrior (Oct 13, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> LAWLZ how awful was that final segment with Cena/Ryback/Punk?
> 
> 
> Christ, who books this shit?


Punk pawing at the belt was hilarious.


----------



## StanStansky (Jun 27, 2012)

Pasab said:


> Ryback was scheduled to win the intercontinental championship from The Miz. After a lengthy reign, perhaps he would have deserved a shot at the WWE championship. Cena's injury and Vince's impatience for his new toy nixed this plan. For me, Ryback is just too much unimpressive to fit the Goldberg character, against Maddox I see him fatigue when he lifted him many times with his arms only from the ring floor, he lacks rampage explosivity Golberg oozed from all his skin pores.


This. I am an out of shape, 6'2", 260 pound guy and could have carried the same match with Brad Maddox. I almost think an unconvincing, doughy, fat man such as myself would be more convincing(or at the very least, more entertaining if proper Benny Hill sound effects were used) in this role.

And NO, I am not trying to be the typical IWC "I could do better" nerd. I am just reiterating how said match was unimpressive last night.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

I thought the final segment was good tbh. Punk's face was pretty priceless. He sold that really well.


----------



## WolfHeart (Nov 2, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Christ, who books this shit?


Monkeys with typewriters.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought Raw was decent enough this week but WOW did the return of Lawler and subsequent happenings not sit well with me.*


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

NearFall said:


> "That's mine!" :lmao


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Dunno if decent is the right word to desribe last RAW.

The "joke" scandal continues. Regal gets squashed in 30 seconds by Big Show. We get a few shots of Maddox backstage before his match only for him to get destroyed and lose a one million dollar contract (WWE Logic right there) Otunga comes out for match and everyone knew he was gonna get brogue kicked in the face after 2 minutes. Bryan felt akward in everything today. Punk loses cleanly for a numerous time, yet he is the best in the world. The ending was a joke.

Still some positives:

Orton is getting his push back which is good. (thought he is still in boring mode) Ziggler action is always appreciated. Liked the 8tag match which was finally something new and fresh. The Miz tag match was okay. Punk / Cena match was decent. 
Best moment of the night hands down was Punk/Heyman again.

By the way I would do both Kaitlyn and Eve all day, anyday.


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

i hate with a passian the aj/cena/vickie angle. oh god it's so bad. any extended camera time for vickie melts my eyeballs. she's gross to look at and the whole thing had "who gives a fuck?!" written all over it. it's such a rip from an angle tna did not long ago too. that's the sad and mind boggling part. they stole this horrible idea from someone else cuz they thought it was so good. fucking idiots.


----------



## Un0fficial (Aug 19, 2011)

ITS MINE!

I laughed way too hard..


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

^ the icing on the cake was some lady in the audience laughing really hard when he was reaching out trying to grab the belt screaming "it's mine!"


----------

